# New 200 lumen light at Home Depot



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife and I were at Home Depot over the weekend and I spotted a few new Husky lights. One store had a few new small lights, but all of them used three AAA's and I had no interest in them. One of the stores had this 2 D light that was labelled a 4 watt Cree LED and 200 lumens. It was only $24.99 so I snagged it! This thing is bright! It is a thrower but has a decent usable spill. It is almost as bright as the 220 lumen rechargeable Dorcy I got at Sears a while back, so the 200 lumen claim may not be too exaggerated. It seems well made and looks like someting that would blast off into space!!:huh:. Here are a few photos:


----------



## gilly (Oct 13, 2008)

Definitely looks like a spacecraft! Too bad they have the metallic/gold? bezel/reflector area - kind of ruins the light's appearance in my opinion. Nice grab, though!


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 13, 2008)

It does look kinda hodge podge, the bezel doesn't seem to look like the original part of the flashlight. A definitely good buy for $24.99, if it has the non exaggerated 200 lumens.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 13, 2008)

It kind of reminds me of the Rapidfire Spear in some ways.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2008)

The bezel and reflector are silver. I am not sure why my photos give it a gold tint!:thinking:

Mike


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 13, 2008)

TONY M said:


> It kind of reminds me of the Rapidfire Spear in some ways.



+1 to that.

At first I thought he had photo-shopped a picture of a Spear and was pulling our leg! 

I'd love to see some more testing on this to compare outputs and throws against known lights (TK11?!?)

Side note: Maglite had better step it up, they're really getting outclassed at the B&M stores, especially if throwers start to appear. Throw seems to have been the last bastion of Mag performance for B&M stuff!


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2008)

I will try to get some beamshots this eve if there is enough interest!

Mike


----------



## copperfox (Oct 13, 2008)

I would appreciate a beamshot Mike, thanks.


----------



## riversedge (Oct 13, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> I will try to get some beamshots this eve if there is enough interest!
> 
> Mike


You really thought people would say "Nah, that's ok, we don't need no stinking beamshots..."?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Oct 13, 2008)

Beamshots please


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got this light last week and was going to post a review, but you beat me too it. I'm a noob in the CPF world. I've always had a soft spot for flashlights but I just recently got bit by the "bug". My collection has always been at the local sporting goods store / walmart / home depot level. My Dad did get me the Jetbeam Mk II a while back and I have just ordered a few new lights from DX to get into the higher powered world. Ok so to the review...


I found a great light at Home Depot the other night. Still playing with it to see how it performs, but man is this thing a beast. It really lights up anything within about 50-60 yards. (The beam hotspot is only 8 1/2" wide at 10 ft, so this thing throws really nicely.)

Husky 4 Watt LED (2-D cell batteries)
only $24.00

The light says it is 200lumen (I would guess that is about right, but I don't have anything of the same caliber to compare it too). I compared it to a few other lights I do have (Maglite 2-Dcell with Mag LED, JetBeam MkII AA and a Dorcy 3-"D"cell 3 watt LED). The Dorcy was the only light that came anywhere near this one. It is compared in the photos below. The Maglite didn't register in the picture, the JetBeam was just barely visible.

The light is almost too bright for indoor use. You would truly blind an intruder if he was inside your home and you put it directly into his face (even from 20-30 ft).

Haven't had a good chance to torture test it fully, but I did drop it onto the basement floor (vinyl tile on cement) from shoulder hieght while it was running (6 times). No problems. Also used the light as a hammer and was pounding on some 2x4's and it held up (pounding the bottom cap). I can't get the head off, put it in in the vise and still can't get it loose. Even cranked on it with a large pliers. Seems that the head has glue on the screws.

Runtime:
I ran it on the factory batteries (Eveready Super Heavy Duty D Cell) while I was working. Kept monitoring it every few minutes. The First Hour it was really super bright. Still maintained much better brightness than the 3 Cell Dorcy after 2 1/2 hours. At 3 hours it was a bit less than the Dorcy 3D. Still ran brighter than the JetBeam light until between hour 5 and 6. It was still brighter than the Maglite after running for 7 hours. (And these were crappy batteries.) I'm not sure how many more hours of usable light it would have, but it was still pretty decent after 7 hours. Here is the approxomate breakdown:

Hour 0 - 3 very bright (brighter/comparable to the Dorcy 3D)
Hours 3 - 5 1/2 medium brightness (Better than the JetBeam Mk II)
Hours 5 1/2 + better than my small flashlights and standard D flashlights

Here are my lights that I compared. (All lights are stock, except for the Maglite. It has the Maglite add-on LED and a painted bottom so the kids don't lose it.)







Beam Shots at night while 40ft back from my shed. I had to adjust the camera down to prevent the Husky from washing out the photo. You can see a lot more of the area around each beam, but this gives a relative brightness.








Here is a test from 80 ft. This is only the Dorcy 3D and the Husky. The other lights were not bright enough. First the standard photo, then I zoomed in to get more of a close up (still 80 ft away).






The light in my pics don't do any of the lights justice. There was much greater spill on the sides from all the lights. This was just a relative brightness of the light compared to others. The mag lite was not really that dark, it just happened that if I made it look any brighter, the camera was washing out the Husky to a large bright dot (as is there it is already washed out enough). You do get a representation of the brightness compared to the other lights.

Another note: After dropping the light 6 times onto the basement floor, it lost the crisp beam circle. The beam turned a bit ovalish. I think that this is the LED that is no longer centered, but I'm still just learning.


Here is another shot to give you an idea of the size.







All this for only $24. I can't complain. I now have a new light under my pillow at night. It was great. Some neighbor kids were making too much noise the other night and I lit them up from behind the garage. Man, did they scatter. I could hear them behind their parents house... "dude, what was that??". I guess they will not be hiding there smoking anymore.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2008)

It looks stylish is a chinese flashlight sorta way. The silver head is interesting and reminds me of the silver reflector of the Spear.

It looks like it throws very well and at that price I might just have to bring one home and throw a couple of AW C cells in there to see what it does. Probably have to remove the spring. I'd be willing to bet that it's direct drive so more than double the voltage could be interesting. Either that or


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2008)

Great review!!:thumbsup:. I was actually just going to try my hand at some beamshots this eve. I was going to compare it to the 2C Task Force light Lowe's sells for $30.00 that has become "famous" on this forum (this light beats it hands down by the way!). I am much better at daylight photography, but I will see what I can do!

Mike


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2008)

Runtime:
I ran it on the factory batteries (Eveready Super Heavy Duty D Cell) while I was working. 



Interesting! I am using alkalines so they should get about twice the runtime of the heavy duty batteries. Now I am wondering how this baby would do an a set of standard D NIMH's!! Too bad there is no such thing as lithium D cells!!


Mike


----------



## wild68fury (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.batteries.com/productprofile.asp?appid=368604

You will need a dummy cell as this is 3.6 volts.

I would like to see a runtime graph with a few different batteries.

Anyone have this light and a light meter to see if it is regulated or not?


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been curious about this light since I first saw it a few days ago. Thanks for the postings! If the build quality is solid, we may have a new king of the budget/beater throwers. I'd love to see a comparison with a Task Force 2C. (if someone has both. If not, I might have to bite the bullet) :twothumbs


----------



## LED BriCK (Oct 13, 2008)

To Packet-Storm:
:welcome: and really great first post!


----------



## thezman (Oct 13, 2008)

Reverse or forward clickie?


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like a good value. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jayb79 (Oct 13, 2008)

That is one ugly light, but i have to have one. Something to look for next time i am at the depot. Great review by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## nzo012 (Oct 13, 2008)

What does your spot beam look like? Mine has artifacts beginning at about 10 ft. and gets more noticeable with distance. I don't know if that's the norm? or I just got one that was centered crappy?


----------



## MorePower (Oct 13, 2008)

wild68fury said:


> http://www.batteries.com/productprofile.asp?appid=368604
> 
> You will need a dummy cell as this is 3.6 volts.
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty poor choice for this application. The capacity of that cell is 17Ah, but at a very low rate. At a discharge of only 250mA, the capacity is only 8.5Ah, which is *far* less than you'd get out of 2 alkaline D cells at the same rate. Alkaline D cells have a capacity of ~8.5Ah at a discharge rate of 1000mA.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 13, 2008)

Checked this 2D light out at HD today...what a tank! 

The battery tube seemed larger in diameter than a 2D Mag. 

You could hit softballs with this thing while waiting for it to get dark! :twothumbs


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 13, 2008)

This light also has the benefit of a major chain store backing. Buy it and then if you don't like it or it does not function as you hoped...bring it back.

I'm torn on the look. I think the light is Fugly (f'ing ugly). Hopefully they will get another model of that one without the big shiny end.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I tried to get some beam shots of the Husky VS The Lowes 2C Cree, but failed! I am pretty good with a camera during the day (I take wildlife photos in my spare time), but no go at night. Most of the time my camera would not even take the shot. I was using a Panasonic LZ30 and a Minolta Maxxum 7D, but I guess I need lessons for taking night shots. I will try again tomorrow eve. To answer a few of the questions some folks had:

1. It has a forward clickie
2. The beam is not perfect as it has some rings, but in practical use outdoors, this has no affaect on its usefullness. 

And just for the heck of it:








Mike


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 13, 2008)

thezman said:


> Reverse or forward clickie?



It has only one mode. When you press the button it starts to turn on. You can use it for temporary purpose without fully pressing the button. Then release and it is back off. I think that is forward (but I'm just a noob). :thinking:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 13, 2008)

I came back to look at the light, giving it a second try.

"Beauty is in the eyes of the..." Wait,  sorry 

The thing really looks pieced together. And I'm not sure I want to be carrying around a light that is labeled with a common reference to a person of size.

Maybe, I get it and hide it in the corner of the garage.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 13, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I came back to look at the light, giving it a second try.
> 
> "Beauty is in the eyes of the..." Wait,  sorry
> 
> ...



"Husky" is actually a breed of dog.  But I bet you already knew that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 13, 2008)

You people are bad. 

After reading this I couldn't resist... just got back from the corner Home Depot and I'm not the proud owner of a brand spanking new light saber... umm I mean fatso... I mean, HUSKY!

This light is pretty bright for the cost, I'm impressed! It's about equally as bright as my Cree-modded Elly that runs direct-drive off 14500 lithium cells. 

The difference is, my cree-modded Elly has a white color and a nice smooth transition between hotspot and flood. The Husky, on the other hand, is GREEN!! Most green of any of my LED lights. And the beam is VERY ringy! Rings all over!

Still, for an off-the-shelf $24 light, it's bright and useful!  Good times... Another good x-mas present idea...

EDIT: I do not recognize this LED emitter... Is this a Cree? It looks like a Cree, but my other Cree XR-E emitters have phosphor visible all over the place, not just on the die itself, but on the substrate (if that's what it is called). The whole area you see through the emitter's bubble is covered in phosphor. The Husky, on the other hand, ONLY has phosphor on the square top of the die. Wierd... I wonder if that's why it is so green?

Where my other Cree emitters have phosphor, this one has very shiny silver color. On the other hand, my Cree emitters are all a year or two old or more.


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 13, 2008)

Regulation? I'm for sure headed to buy one tomorrow 2 D's will offer very good run times and my brother needs one, and I need one, to go with my TaskForce 2C Cree and 6 otherlights. Does it come with batereis or a sheath? I kinda like the looks of it, they stay with the rocket ship them top to bottom and thick aluminum is always good.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 13, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> EDIT: I do not recognize this LED emitter... Is this a Cree? It looks like a Cree, but my other Cree XR-E emitters have phosphor visible all over the place, not just on the die itself, but on the substrate (if that's what it is called). The whole area you see through the emitter's bubble is covered in phosphor. The Husky, on the other hand, ONLY has phosphor on the square top of the die. Wierd... I wonder if that's why it is so green?
> 
> Where my other Cree emitters have phosphor, this one has very shiny silver color. On the other hand, my Cree emitters are all a year or two old or more.


 
that's the asia made cree


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 14, 2008)

It comes with batteries, no sheath.

As for the regulation, I don't know if this helps, but when I remove one D cell and replace it with a dummy spacer, the light still shines pretty bright, though maybe half the brightness as with 2 cells.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like an amazing light and now I would like to get one. How does it compare in throw to the 220 lumen rechargeable Dorcy from Sears?


----------



## ScottW (Oct 14, 2008)

That light looks like it fell out of the ugly tree and smacked every branch on the way down. 

I'll have to look for them next time I'm at HD. Might make a good user. I could beat that light like a red-headed stepchild and not feel bad about it.:laughing:


----------



## nikon (Oct 14, 2008)

What sort of heatsink does it have, if any?


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 14, 2008)

nikon said:


> What sort of heatsink does it have, if any?



Wish I knew, but I haven't been able to unscrew the head so far, it's on there tight or glued.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Wish I knew, but I haven't been able to unscrew the head so far, it's on there tight or glued.




man that stinks. I wonder why they feel the need to do that.

I'm guessing it's probably some kind of thread locker that's been applied. You might have to heat it up with a hot hair dryer or heat gun and use a strap wrench on it.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 14, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Looks like an amazing light and now I would like to get one. How does it compare in throw to the 220 lumen rechargeable Dorcy from Sears?


 
Both beams are very similar. The Dorcy is slightly brighter, but the diff is marginal. You really have to look hard to notice. The Dorcy also has a slightly cleaner beam, but this only matters when shining the light on a wall!!

Mike


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 14, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Wish I knew, but I haven't been able to unscrew the head so far, it's on there tight or glued.



I had the light in my bench vice, clamped onto the head and then had a grip on it with a large channelocks wrench. The battery tube was getting all eaten up trying to get the top off. No luck.

Every time I took the light out into the yard my seven year old son would yell... "Cool, Dad. You've got a light saber." If it wasn't so bright, it would not be here any more.


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 14, 2008)

That light looks like a throwback to the 1950 rocket ship designs. But darn it looks bright. I might have to try one.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I'll play with this light a bit, but when my P7 lights come in the mail, this light is going into my "Christmas gifts" basket 

I think this light will make my Dad or brother-in-law very happy


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be picking this one up as soon as I can get to a Home Depot. What makes this light is the forward clickie.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 14, 2008)

Bah.. it seems to be only in the US Home Depot stores that carry these as I went to two Home Depot stores and while they carry a 3AAA/keychain light pack and two styles of incandescents for Husky lights, there was no sign of this light... or any decent performing light for that matter. One store had the lights down a aisle that you would not even think flashlights would be and therefore most lights were very dusty.


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 14, 2008)

I just bought it, hard to tell until night arrives how bright it is next to the TaskForce 2C Cree, but one thing right of the bat is this is a reflector light and with that comes much better spill that the TaskForce Cree. It looks like a very good combination of throw and spill which will make a lot of people happy. The lens is plastic like a Mag but I can't get the bezel off to see if you could replace it with glass. Its not near as ringy as I thought it might be, and its whiter than I though it would be. The wrapping says 4Watt Cree so I think its the latest Crees that have a very small die, it looks like whats in the new TaskForce 2C Crees that has everyone confused, some one should be able to say what emitter it is. It doesn't appear upgradeable since you can't remove the bezel, I'm not even sure how they got the reflector in there. The candle mode(stands on base) is very sure footed, and the anodizing is above what I had expected. ALL in all with the additional run time of 2 big D's the light comes out as a very very good deal for $24.95 and absolutely punishes the Mag light 2D LED it looks 3x as bright. This was mentioned above as a thrower and it is, but the SPILL is fabulous as well and about 80% of a Mag 2D LED in circumference. The bezel is definitely strike worthy tool and the whole light is about the very best you could hope for at $24.95. There was also a comment about the light producing with a dummy battery which I think tells us theres regulation inside but not sure. The only thing I wish it had was the ability to get inside and upgrade the LED down the road or put a glass lens in, but by then you'll just be able to get a new light for a little more. I give it a 9.5 out of 10 for the $24.95 you'll pay and is a no brainier over the same size MAG LED. IF you don't own a LED grab this one now.

Its best Trait: Throw and Spill combined in a 4 Watt Cree, its a very useful beam.


Edit: If I had to guess I think the Lens is snapped in from the top after the reflector and oring and whatevers underneath so access(and it's just a guess) is from the top. So there is no way to get a glass lens in. If you pulled out the plastic lens and then the o'ring I bet the reflector would fall out and you'd see what the LED is setting on but unless you have a plastic lens to go back in with you $#!t out luck all though I think the o'ring will hold in the reflector for lens less use.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 14, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It looks stylish is a chinese flashlight sorta way. The silver head is interesting and reminds me of the silver reflector of the Spear.
> 
> It looks like it throws very well and at that price I might just have to bring one home and throw a couple of AW C cells in there to see what it does. Probably have to remove the spring. I'd be willing to bet that it's direct drive so more than double the voltage could be interesting. Either that or



DON'T PUT 2x AW C CELLS IN THIS LIGHT.

First off. It's impossible to make a 200 lumen "direct drive" light that runs from 2 alkaline cells. The voltage would be too low.

It contains a boost regulator like all other 2 cell LED lights, and will probably go into a "passive" mode when the input voltage rises above the output voltage. 
Depending on the Vf of the LED, the point of thermal runaway on these things will generally happen somewhere around 4V or a little more. 

There's only one thing I can guarantee will happen if you put 2xAW C cells into this flashlight, and that is damage. 

even if it were a "direct drive" light, doubling the input voltage would have the same result, a fried LED and an unhappy flashaholic.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 14, 2008)

mdocod said:


> DON'T PUT 2x AW C CELLS IN THIS LIGHT.
> 
> First off. It's impossible to make a 200 lumen "direct drive" light that runs from 2 alkaline cells. The voltage would be too low.
> 
> ...



I thought you were getting on a bit, lol but your a spring chicken, keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 14, 2008)

I went to home depot and all i got were 2 Led Lensers... LOL

Ok I do like them as intro lights. But I am going to go back and look at the huskies. I saw them before, but not recently. But at $25 that's a give me on have to have.:thumbsup:


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah! home depot is only about 6 minutes from my house. I'm already back for $25 yes this is a bright stick! Actualy all the metal is impressive.

As a side note I ALSO go the $20 3 AAA led model. It appears to have a tighter spot than the led lenser i got the other day. It is rated at 13x ( i already misplaced the instruction leaflet) other wise I would mention the model and lux. 

3x AAA is a little bigger than the led lenser 7736. The beam looks tighter as i mentioned and appears visually to be a tad brighter.

(had a mistake here) Just corrected - the 2 D is a tighter and brighter than the 3 AAA . 

thanks MIKEKOZfor the tip on a very inexpensive brite lite. :twothumbs

I think that is the fastest I have ever responded/acted on info from a thread!


----------



## bobli17 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder if using 3 AA or 3 C batteries in this light is a good idea? I have a 6aa (2 x 3 aa in series) that i think would be interesting in this light.


----------



## thematrix (Oct 14, 2008)

I just picked this light up at my local Home Depot tonight. Not too aesthetically pleasing, but seems to have decent results given the price.

Here's a beamshot roughly 2.5 car lengths away from my garage.


----------



## JAS (Oct 14, 2008)

I may also buy one or more of these. I, too, look forward to more comparisons with the Lowe's Task Force 2C Cree. So for a quick and dirty comparison between the two:

-Home Depot Husky ~$25 vs. Lowe's Task Force ~$30

-Husky 2 D vs. TF 2 C (which obviously means the Husky is "Huskier" than the TF)

-Husky is brighter than the TF

There are obviously other inherent differences, but this is a quick and dirty comparison. I have been thinking about getting a flashlight for my brother-in-law and this may be a good choice. Also, both of my sons may like this light, although each already has both:

-mini Mag LED 2 AA

-Task Force 2C


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 14, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more awesome I think this light is, especially as a gift for all our "unenlightened" non-flashaholic friends! Here's a few reasons off the top of my head that this flashlight rules:

- It's affordable, $24.99 makes it a very real option for someone to buy instead of the regular Maglite that everyone and their dog buys
- You can get it at Home Depot! Most "good" LED lights have to be purchased online and you better know what to look for.
- It's freakin bright! Bright enough for them to maybe notice "hey this thing is brighter than my incandescent flashlight!"
- Uses D batteries which a lot of non-flashaholics are used to working with in their Maglites and other cheap lights
- Good runtime (see Uses D batteries)
- You can't take it apart (aka Mess It Up for the non-techie types). Some LED lights I have tried to gift in the past were too troublesome when they came unscrewed or had contact issues (ahem... Elly...) This light is fairly idiot-proof!
- It's build like a tank and should hold up to abuse very well
- Could very likely be used in self-defense (my Mom actually thought of this herself when she saw the light)

I think Home Depot is going to sell a zillion of these things once people discover them. Could this be a Maglite killer? 

I know I will be buying a few for gifts for sure, and I might actually have to keep one for myself!


----------



## thematrix (Oct 14, 2008)

A word of warning for those trying to take theirs apart...

Well, I ruined mine while trying to take it apart. The heck if I know how that thing is assembled. I put some extreme force on the head, and nothing happened. Well, nothing happened with the head that is - the band around the button slipped (it apparently spins around the shaft once the glue is broken) and sheared the rubber button right in half.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 14, 2008)

After reading more of these posts and checking out a few more beamshots, this could be the ultimate fugly, bright, who gives a rip, throw the sucker under the truck seat and be done with it light!

And when needed, its right there...looks apparently able to multi-task!

Maybe even pound some lug nuts off with it! :laughing:


----------



## thematrix (Oct 14, 2008)

lumenal said:


> After reading more of these posts and checking out a few more beamshots, this could be the ultimate fugly, bright, who gives a rip, throw the sucker under the truck seat and be done with it light!
> 
> And when needed, its right there...looks apparently able to multi-task!
> 
> Maybe even pound some lug nuts off with it! :laughing:



I wouldn't recommend that...you might damage the lug nuts! :laughing:


----------



## etc (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

Off topic, but your Mag LED (2D I think) looks like there is something wrong with it - it should be much brighter than what is shown.

Any comparison pics of this HD lite vs. say Advance Auto Parts 3W (2xC) lite?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> I think Home Depot is going to sell a zillion of these things once people discover them. Could this be a Maglite killer?



I hope this light does well for Home Depot, so that similar lights find their way into retail stores in the future. 
I highly doubt that it will be the Maglite Killer though. I don't think anything other than time can change most peoples perception as Maglite being the best flashlight in the world. It could take decades for your average Joe to realize that LED lights are the way to go, and that Maglite is outdated goods.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 14, 2008)

thematrix said:


> I wouldn't recommend that...you might damage the lug nuts! :laughing:


 
Based on your description of your disassembling process of this 2D behemoth - I'll have to venture you're 100% right!


----------



## lacruiser (Oct 15, 2008)

Could someone please post up the SKU and/or part number for this light?

thanks


----------



## Showolf (Oct 15, 2008)

JAS said:


> I may also buy one or more of these. I, too, look forward to more comparisons with the Lowe's Task Force 2C Cree. So for a quick and dirty comparison between the two:
> 
> -Home Depot Husky ~$25 vs. Lowe's Task Force ~$30
> 
> ...




I don't know about others, but I can firmly say my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter and has a much better looking beam than this HUSKY light from viewing the beamshots posted in this thread... This HUSKY is by far the ugliest light I have ever seen, and may be better used as a small boat anchor...LOL! I won't be buying one 4 sure....................


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 15, 2008)

Showolf said:


> I don't know about others, but I can firmly say my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter and has a much better looking beam than this HUSKY light from viewing the beamshots posted in this thread... This HUSKY is by far the ugliest light I have ever seen, and may be better used as a small boat anchor...LOL! I won't be buying one 4 sure....................


 

You really need to compare them first hand, you can always return the light. I also have the TF Cree, and this light is much brighter. Neither beam is that great (the Husky is a bit ringy), but this does not matter when the light is being used outdoors.

Mike


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 15, 2008)

Showolf said:


> I don't know about others, but I can firmly say my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter and has a much better looking beam than this HUSKY light *from viewing the beamshots posted in this thread...*



Sorry bro, but there's no way you can know which is brighter by looking at beamshots. 

I think it is safe to assume the Husky is brighter unless someone proves otherwise with a side-by-side beamshot comparison. I never said it wasn't ugly though


----------



## Showolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Sorry bro, but there's no way you can know which is brighter by looking at beamshots.
> 
> I think it is safe to assume the Husky is brighter unless someone proves otherwise with a side-by-side beamshot comparison. I never said it wasn't ugly though



I guarantee my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter, beamshot or not... I have owned three and broke them all one way or the other. I am now on my fourth, and for some reason it is WAY brighter than all three previous lights! At least 40% brighter easily... It's one of those production stand outs that someone gets lucky grabbing, and I am glad it was me. Speaking for myself, and myself only --> I truly CAN tell my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter from referencing the beam shot pictures...

Also... If you really believe that one can not tell which is brighter from the beamshots, then what makes you think a side by side beam shot would prove? I use my light all night long "EVERY NIGHT" at my security job, and I know exactly what it is capable of and what its beam looks like... That's how I can say it is brighter, and I'd bet my paycheck on it..................

I know I won't be buying one for a side by side shoot out... I just don't like the looks of this light! It is sooooo ugly... I am 100% happy with my TASK FORCE CREE, and hope those who can get past the looks, and grab this light are happy with it also...


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 15, 2008)

Showolf said:


> I guarantee my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter, beamshot or not... I have owned three and broke them all one way or the other. I am now on my fourth, and for some reason it is WAY brighter than all three previous lights! At least 40% brighter easily... It's one of those production stand outs that someone gets lucky grabbing, and I am glad it was me. Speaking for myself, and myself only --> I truly CAN tell my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter from referencing the beam shot pictures...
> 
> Also... If you really believe that one can not tell which is brighter from the beamshots, then what makes you think a side by side beam shot would prove? I use my light all night long "EVERY NIGHT" at my security job, and I know exactly what it is capable of and what its beam looks like... That's how I can say it is brighter, and I'd bet my paycheck on it..................
> 
> I know I won't be buying one for a side by side shoot out... I just don't like the looks of this light! It is sooooo ugly... I am 100% happy with my TASK FORCE CREE, and hope those who can get past the looks, and grab this light are happy with it also...


 

I know what you mean! I have bought a few lights in duplicate, of the same model, and they can vary in brightness and tint. This may be due to quality control issues. I like both lights, but neither one of them are the quality of say a $100.00 plus light.

Mike


----------



## f22shift (Oct 15, 2008)

Showolf said:


> I guarantee my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter, beamshot or not... I have owned three and broke them all one way or the other. I am now on my fourth, and for some reason it is WAY brighter than all three previous lights! At least 40% brighter easily... It's one of those production stand outs that someone gets lucky grabbing, and I am glad it was me. Speaking for myself, and myself only --> I truly CAN tell my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter from referencing the beam shot pictures...
> 
> Also... If you really believe that one can not tell which is brighter from the beamshots, then what makes you think a side by side beam shot would prove? I use my light all night long "EVERY NIGHT" at my security job, and I know exactly what it is capable of and what its beam looks like... That's how I can say it is brighter, and I'd bet my paycheck on it..................
> 
> I know I won't be buying one for a side by side shoot out... I just don't like the looks of this light! It is sooooo ugly... I am 100% happy with my TASK FORCE CREE, and hope those who can get past the looks, and grab this light are happy with it also...


 
you can't be serious..:wave:
side to side takes the photographic settings out of the equation. you can make the moonlight light the world with a tripod and longer shutter speed.


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have the Task Force Cree, 3C ROV sportsman extreme and Fenix L2D. Both the TF and ROV are about the same and brighter than the L2D on turbo due to the larger reflectors. At least they throw better.

I can easily measure the current from the ROV with my meter and it is 1000ma (or a tad more) with new batteries. The only way the Husky is brighter is a Q series XR-E, more drive, or a more throwy reflector that makes it appear brighter.

I'd love to see comparison shots of these three bargain lights including a ceiling bounce test. I'd try one but I'm in the poor house right now.


----------



## kwalker (Oct 15, 2008)

I read about this Husky and ran to my local Home Depot but the price was $29.99. I spoke to a worker and mentioned this forum had a price of $24 and he adjusted the price to $24. - thanks CPF.
I like this flashlight even though it's not great looking. The bulk of this unit might be useful to fend off an attacker, so that's a plus. Mine does produce "rings", but the brightness is awsome. I also have a "Peoples Cree" from Dealextreme and this Husky has a more intense beam - but this is a much larger unit. FYI, the Peoples Cree Q2 (sku 13442) is a very nice light in a compact form for the money ($10).

Next up; a good drop-in for my Maglite. Been reading about the Malkoff drop-ins, but they are costly and in short supply. Anybody have a quick economical alternative to suggest?


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 15, 2008)

How is the heat sinking on the husky? At 4 watts it should get very warm or hot after about 5 minutes of operation.


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 15, 2008)

Well I do a comparison tonight I have both with fresh batteries in both, last night there was a thick fog so I wanted to wait till it cleared, my gut tells me they are going to be about the same with much better spill going to the Husky. But I guess someone above said it was brighter than his TaskForce Cree so we'll see. To the poster who felt he got lucky and and got a really bright TaskForce Cree, I wonder if that is one of the very latest ones with the new emitter,(Like in the HUSKY) because maybe the new emitter just makes it brighter, no one has commented on the new TaskForce Crees because the SKU is the same and the emitter looks/is smaller/different , but I'd buy another TaskForce Cree in a heartbeat if I felt they increased the brightness yet again, regardless if the packaging is unchanged.

I own 8 lights and need another like I need a hole in the head, having said that the Husky feels like I got every pennies worth, and I'm glad I bought it, and have ZERO buyers remorse.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 15, 2008)

Now I might have to buy a Taskforce just to compare lol...

Hurry up with those beamshots and help us settle this! 

To the poster who "guarantees" that the Taskforce is brighter, that's pretty silly to be so sure of something with no empirical data to support it, shall we call it faith-based flashlight preference?


----------



## toolpig1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Packet-Storm said:


> I think the light is Fugly.


 
What an understatement! While in Home Depot today, I had to drift past the flashlights to see for myself if it was just the camera adding the "fugly" to the light. Nope, this thing is hideous. It looks like it should have a fireworks fuse hanging out of the bottom.


----------



## Showolf (Oct 15, 2008)

SuperTorch said:


> Well I do a comparison tonight I have both with fresh batteries in both, last night there was a thick fog so I wanted to wait till it cleared, my gut tells me they are going to be about the same with much better spill going to the Husky. But I guess someone above said it was brighter than his TaskForce Cree so we'll see. To the poster who felt he got lucky and and got a really bright TaskForce Cree, I wonder if that is one of the very latest ones with the new emitter,(Like in the HUSKY) because maybe the new emitter just makes it brighter, no one has commented on the new TaskForce Crees because the SKU is the same and the emitter looks/is smaller/different , but I'd buy another TaskForce Cree in a heartbeat if I felt they increased the brightness yet again, regardless if the packaging is unchanged.
> 
> I own 8 lights and need another like I need a hole in the head, having said that the Husky feels like I got every pennies worth, and I'm glad I bought it, and have ZERO buyers remorse.



My friend had mentioned to me about the new TASK FORCE CREE's having a new emitter, and I told him mine did appear slightly different after close inspection... I would have never even thought to look closer had he not informed me they were coming out with new emitters! At first I had just assumed I got a 100% perfectly produced light, but now I do believe I most likely have one of the new breed, and it really belts out some serious bright white light!!!! No comparison between this one, and my other three.......

Also --> My previous TASK FORCE CREE lights had the small black O-RING thingy wrapped around the emitter, but this new one has a clear plastic ring around it... I like the beam much better too, as it is 100% flawless............


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 15, 2008)

^ WOW thats serious info considering the Cree version is already the peoples dollar champion. While this thread is about the Husky and I recommend it, I'm going to grab me another TaskForce Cree with the new emitter if its truly brighter and whiter, its just kind hard to believe. You should post in the TaskForce thread I specifically did not buy one once I saw the emitter looked smaller, but apparently that was a mistake and its your opinion that the light is even better with the new emitter. I'm off to Lowe's tomorrow.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the Task Force light you're talking about?

I checked Lowes today and there was a Task Force 3W light but it used 2 C batteries, isn't the one you are talking about a 3C light?

A SKU number would be even better.


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 15, 2008)

No its a 2C and it should say 60X on the front.

OK just tested the Husky and it is definitely brighter than the Taskforce Cree, your eyes won't even pick up a difference until about 15%+ increase and the Husky seemed at least 50%-100% brighter those things are hard to gage+ I have a Q5 in my TF Cree, so I'd bet the 200lm claim is at least fair. I'm for sure headed to Lowes tomorrow since I bet the new emitter is a nice upgrade on the TF Cree and my old lights will filter down to family members. 

The Husky hot spot stays defined almost up to 50% further.


----------



## lukevsdarth (Oct 15, 2008)

Headed over to the Home Depot and almost left mad looking for this thing.
It seems they had moved these to the tool department when other times they were in front of the registers. Anyways you wont be disappointed at this its bulky like to beat a dog or whathaveyou. And the throw is amazing I drove home out of the way esp. for this. It lights up pretty far. A good 100+ feet as it light up trees and buildings of the expressway. 
As compared to my other throwers like my R2 Ultrafire 502b its close. Yes its ringy and a bit bluer but its cheap. 

It looks "frankensteined" pieced together. With 2D its way better than a mag. The bezel is sharp not for kids. If you strike a person in the face with this it will do damage. Definitely cant fit this in a holster but maybe a belt -ring or a bag.

On another note i noticed a 3watt version 21 bucks way smaller AAA size of the same brand and a 1watt version 18 bucks. Way to go Husky!!!


----------



## spectrak (Oct 15, 2008)

taskforce left husky right bad pic but i was trying





task force 1.03 amps 3volts 3.09 watts







husky 1.33amps 3 volts 3.99 watts :twothumbs


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep that about the difference with mine too.


----------



## riversedge (Oct 15, 2008)

lukevsdarth said:


> ...its bulky like to beat a dog or whathaveyou. ...


 :huh::huh::huh:


----------



## spectrak (Oct 15, 2008)

i think the dremel is going to get a work out!!! cant look much worse.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 15, 2008)

1.33a? can an alkaline handle that pull?


----------



## kwalker (Oct 15, 2008)

Can I use any type of battery in this? ...alkaline?
What is the optimal battery for this light? - brand


----------



## spectrak (Oct 15, 2008)

i used rayovac alkaline's (free from work) and it seems to work fine on them the ones that came with it still in package heavy duty my butt:thumbsdow


----------



## Skyclad01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Post #77... What are those pictures about? Different batterys used?

sorry.. I stupid


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

Here are my beam shots from my back yard. They were done on different nights, but the same camera position, f3.6 for 2 seconds.

*DealExtreme WF-600 at 80ft (zoomed in a bit)*







Husky 4 Watt at 80 ft (zoomed in a bit)






DealExtreme WF-600 @ 80ft.





Husky 4 Watt @ 80ft





Unfortunately I got a bit greedy on the DX site and ordered too many lights this month and had to return the Home Depot special.  The Husky seemed to be brighter as I remembered, but I think that is just because the bright beam circle has a more harsh edge. Looking at the camera shots the WF-600 fades out a little smoother on the edges of the hotspot.

I just got the WF-600 two days ago. A few others are on order.

Ultrafire C1 R2-WC 5-Mode Memory 
(pocket light for walking with the family)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14601

Ultrafire C3 Cree Q3 6-Mode
(compact for kids/wife when we travel. I really like my Jetbeam, so I thought what the heck. This little one will fit in nicely.)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12395


Next thing I know I'm out a hundred bucks and the wife is going to kill me. Between the lights & ammo... I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. ???


----------



## nitesky (Oct 15, 2008)

Just looking at the pictures I have to think that this light looks as if it has already been modified

Seems like a good one. I'll hope for Christmas discounts.


----------



## prg (Oct 16, 2008)

Had to try one of the Husky's. Picked it up tonight. Definitely FUGLY, ringy on the wall, but outside, excellent throw, good spill, seems like a real burner on the carbon-zincs it came with. Puts the Mag 3D led to shame. Great light for $25. Should probably replace the old incandescent Mag 5D in the car with it, just not quite as good as a bat.


----------



## dabear95 (Oct 16, 2008)

I picked one of these up last night and I am impressed as well. However, I have obvious dark spots within the hot spot at close ranges (10-15 feet). Should I return the light for a new one (I shredded the package to get it open) or do you guys see this too at close range?


Thanks,
Jason


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 16, 2008)

dabear95 said:


> I picked one of these up last night and I am impressed as well. However, I have obvious dark spots within the hot spot at close ranges (10-15 feet). Should I return the light for a new one (I shredded the package to get it open) or do you guys see this too at close range?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


 
Mine is like that also, but I do not use the light for close ups....I might burn a hole in my walls!!!!:naughty:. I would be interested to know if this is true with all of them anyway.


Mike


----------



## bigbuddhayo (Oct 16, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> Mine is like that also, but I do not use the light for close ups....I might burn a hole in my walls!!!!:naughty:. I would be interested to know if this is true with all of them anyway.
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Got mine yesterday too, and I'm really amazed at the performance of such an ugly, inexpensive light! Mine too has the dark spot at close range, so thats three! Now with everyone talking about this taskforce light, I'll have to take a lunch trip and check it out!


-Sean


----------



## kwalker (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't get a dark spot in the middle until about 3 feet. Beyond that, mine is perfect.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 16, 2008)

I need to clarify....I get a dark ring around the hotspot.

Mike


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 16, 2008)

For the price, I'd guess it is a P4 X-RE. I wonder how easy it is to mod? I have a Q5 on a star I could put in if it fits.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 16, 2008)

This gives new meaning to "Pocket Rocket" :naughty: :duck:



mikekoz said:


>


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> This gives new meaning to "Pocket Rocket" :naughty: :duck:



You better have some big pockets!


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

Guy who does not own the Husky light says:


Showolf said:


> I guarantee my TASK FORCE CREE is brighter, beamshot or not...
> 
> ...
> 
> I use my light all night long "EVERY NIGHT" at my security job, and I know exactly what it is capable of and what its beam looks like... That's how I can say it is brighter, and I'd bet my paycheck on it..................



Guy who actually owns both lights:


SuperTorch said:


> OK just tested the Husky and it is definitely brighter than the Taskforce Cree...the Husky seemed at least *50%-100% brighter*...The Husky hot spot stays defined almost up to 50% further.



Where's that paycheck bro? Fork it over! 

Looks like there's a NEW people's dollar champion, a cheaper and brighter light than the sad old Taskforce! Husky wins with a knockout! 

Also with all that extra metal and sharp edges I'm sure the Husky can beat up the Taskforce too in a fight


----------



## Coaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Also with all that extra metal and sharp edges I'm sure the Husky can beat up the Taskforce too in a fight



Someone already ruined a Husky and I'm sure someone has a blown up Taskforce, for the cost of shipping we could have a flashlight smackdown. :twothumbs


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

Coaster said:


> Someone already ruined a Husky and I'm sure someone has a blown up Taskforce, for the cost of shipping we could have a flashlight smackdown. :twothumbs



That would be awesome! :rock:


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Guy who does not own the Husky light says:
> 
> 
> Guy who actually owns both lights:
> ...



There's NOTHING sad about my TASK FORCE! It is by far the best bright for the buck I have ever owned... Even if the HUSKY were brighter "which it isn't", it would lose major points for it's hideous looks...LOL!

I just recently had my own "ULTIMATE LIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP" between two of my best lights, and maybe we should start one on here? Take two of your favorite lights, and let them have at it, posting the end results...............






Of course my super TASK FORCE won................. :naughty:


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

Showolf said:


> ...Even if the HUSKY were brighter "which it isn't"...



Dude you're so full of beans, we already saw proof that the Husky is "50% to 100% brighter"! Plus the Husky is so big it would probably EAT the Taskforce! It even has "teeth"!


----------



## mike_s (Oct 16, 2008)

I saw this light at Home Depot the other day and didn't even bother picking it up....

I'm glad that I read this thread. I might go back and get one now as it seems to be a decent light for the cost.


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Dude you're so full of beans, we already saw proof that the Husky is "50% to 100% brighter"! Plus the Husky is so big it would probably EAT the Taskforce! It even has "teeth"!



Please don't call me a liar... 

It may be brighter than the one it was tested against, but it is NOT brighter than MY current TASK FORCE... Bigger doesn't always mean better, or brighter in this case........................

Oh... Did I mention that my friend so happens to have this new HUSKY, and I was over his house last night? Maybe I should also let you know that my TASK FORCE stomped all over it. From the front yard, to the back, to the street, and finally to the field at the end of his street. So... I now have REAL life proof, which confirms what I believed from the beamshots........... 
__________________


----------



## Coaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Showolf said:


> So... I now have REAL life *proof*, which confirms what I believed from the beamshots...........
> __________________



_"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."_


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/proof

3 a. would be what we're looking for here. Something like, say, a beam shot of your Taskforce and his Husky both with fresh batteries of the same brand.

You saying it happened doesn't make it any more believable than the first time you said it. I'm not calling you a liar, I think we just all want to see your amazing light for ourselves.

After all the world is flat...


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Coaster said:


> _"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."_
> 
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/proof
> ...



I completely PROVED it to myself, and that is all that matters to me... I could come on here with a side by side beamshot, and then you'd all cry that the HUSKY had weak batteries, or something else to dismiss the fact that my TASK is brighter. This will go on and on.... 

I know what I witnessed, and you all are entitled to your opinions regarding my TASK not being brighter no matter how wrong they are... I will not be posting anything else in this thread, for I never have been one to play back and forth games. Believe what you want to believe, because that's what will happen regardless of beamshots, or anything I say...... 
__________________


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

Even with the Husky being brighter, and I don't think we know for sure against the very latest TaskForce Cree's with the new emitters like what is in the Husky. I don't think at all you can say the Husky is the light to get over the TaskForce, The Task Force is 2C and much smaller which has its pluses, The Husky is 2D which is also very nice, they both have major pluses in the fact that you don't feel guilty like you have to baby them like a $100 light, you can treat'em like they are cheap. The Husky is just a great new addition for everyone, big fat D's that should push run time up around 8-10 hours vers 4-5 for the TaskForce. We have enough pictures of the Husky 2D Cree that we can let everyone decide for them selves how they think it looks, I personally think its a good looking light and part of that is its thickness, and there are a ton of lights that I think are ugly, the 2 tone and shape of the Head on this one along with its stability in candle mode make it a total winner. Also I wasn't paying attention but true alkalines instead of the carbon zinc that come with the Husky 2D Cree may give it even more pop. I have a 2D Mag LED and I damn sure wont be grabbing it with the Husky now in my arsenal. The Husky has flat out better SPILL and this should not be over looked, it's a much better all around beam. If I had to keep one it would be probably the TF Cree since it can be upgrade and its a lot smaller, their both total winners.


PS: Can't someone dig up some Home Depot on-line coupons to to get $10 off so we can push the limits on this great buy even further. 

To me right now the Husky is the best 2D flashlight I know of.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

Showolf said:


> ... I could come on here with a side by side beamshot, and then you'd all cry that the HUSKY had weak batteries, or something else to dismiss the fact that my TASK is brighter. This will go on and on....
> .
> .. Believe what you want to believe, because that's what will happen regardless of beamshots, or anything I say......



Don't put words in our mouths! You totally have the wrong attitude here. This isn't a religious or political debate, nobody here has a bias towards the Husky light. We are flashaholics, chances are most of us probably would rather own BOTH lights! Besides I was kidding around when I said the Husky would eat the Taskforce etc. Let's not take anything too seriously it's all good fun.

If someone posted beamshots proving that the Taskforce light was brighter, I guarantee that no one would try to dismiss them. The only person who has acted this way (dismissing evidence, being religious about one light over another) is this guy named Showolf 

Trust me dude your Taskforce is not magically brighter than every other Taskforce light out there, all it takes to prove or disprove your claim is some side by side comparisons from people who have both lights. Yes we still need to compare the Taskforce that has the "new emitter" in it, I'm sure someone will post beamshots with the new version any day now. So far we have seen only one comparison and the Husky won that round. Your story doesn't count because you didn't post any pictures. Plus from what you have said it sounds like you already decided in your mind that the Taskforce was brighter before you had enough information to make that decision, and that nothing could change your mind, so to me that makes anything you say HIGHLY suspect. Just look at your avatar man, you are like the world's biggest Taskforce superfan. I'm not loyal to one brand of flashlights I like them all!

Also you said you already proved to yourself that the Taskforce was better so you don't care what anyone says. Well, I do care, and I think a lot of people do care, I want to see a fair comparison, that's what this forum is about. If you don't care what anyone else thinks why did you bother posting in this thread to begin with bashing the Husky light?


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 16, 2008)

i did a quick distance test last night on the Husky 2D. I pointed it down the street. I could see 3 or 4 mailboxes and 3 telephone poles. 

I got in the car and zeroed the odometer. I know an ode is NOT the greatest but best i had at the moment. I hit .1 mile PLUS.

So I figure roughly 550-650 feet or about 185-190 yds. NOT BAD AT ALL :thumbsup:

this is NOT usable, but outer limits. I would guess usable might be 450-500 feet. hard to say.

anyone have a more organized distance observation?


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

We just need someone to take one Husky and one Taskforce in each hand and start whacking them together. May the best light emerge victorious.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

Packet-Storm said:


> We just need someone to take one Husky and one Taskforce in each hand and start whacking them together. May the best light emerge victorious.



I don't think it would be a fair fight, the lights are not in the same weight class


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to be picking up the Husky 2D this weekend, and I'll do comparisons against the 3C Rayovac Cree, Mag 3D LED, Streamlight 4AA Luxeon, and the 2C Taskforce Cree. I will be using brand new Duracell batterys in all of the lights and will be testing them in my lightbox for overall output, and retesting them with a ceiling bounce test just to make sure. I can also take Lux readings of all the lights as well. This will settle the argument as to what is the brightest light out of these two. 

What is all this talk about the Taskforce using a new emitter? Is it still a cree? I hadn't heard anything about this until now. 

I honestly think the Husky has an upper hand on the Taskforce just because it uses a forward clickie. I've always wished that the Taskforce used one.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'm going to be picking up the Husky 2D this weekend, and I'll do comparisons against the 3C Rayovac Cree, Mag 3D LED, Streamlight 4AA Luxeon, and the 2C Taskforce Cree.



Awesome! Any chance you could include a newer-model Taskforce in your comparison, to see if they have been given a new brighter emitter? There seems to be some rumor about this but I haven't seen any definitive answer. It is possible the latest Taskforce 60X lights might have an emitter that is significantly brighter than earlier models.

I wish I had the money and the gear to contribute more, but we all rely on guys like you for hard data and measurements, I'm glad someone can do it


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Don't put words in our mouths! You totally have the wrong attitude here. This isn't a religious or political debate, nobody here has a bias towards the Husky light. We are flashaholics, chances are most of us probably would rather own BOTH lights! Besides I was kidding around when I said the Husky would eat the Taskforce etc. Let's not take anything too seriously it's all good fun.
> 
> If someone posted beamshots proving that the Taskforce light was brighter, I guarantee that no one would try to dismiss them. The only person who has acted this way (dismissing evidence, being religious about one light over another) is this guy named Showolf
> 
> ...




I did not mean any disrespect towards others here. Yes --> I am probably the WORLDS BIGEST TASK FORCE FAN, with justification to be so...LOL! I just love everything about the light from its feel, to its performance. My TASK FORCE may not be MAGICALLY brighter than most others, but it ( IS BRIGHTER ) for one reason or another... What is this reason? I have no idea... I clearly know it is not my imagination, as I have had the opportunity to try it against this new HUSKY. I don't hate the HUSKY, I just do not personally like anything about it... If I could find one thing positive I probably would own one already.

I hope the members that grab the new HUSKY and truly enjoy it have many nights of great blasting with it... I am content with my TASK FORCE CREE, and will continue shredding darkness until it either rusts away or dies........


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

Showolf said:


> I hope the members that grab the new HUSKY and truly enjoy it have many nights of great blasting with it... I am content with my TASK FORCE CREE, and will continue shredding darkness until it either rusts away or dies........



Fair enough, at least we can agree Cree LED's are great!


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'm going to be picking up the Husky 2D this weekend, and I'll do comparisons against the 3C Rayovac Cree, Mag 3D LED, Streamlight 4AA Luxeon, and the 2C Taskforce Cree. I will be using brand new Duracell batterys in all of the lights and will be testing them in my lightbox for overall output, and retesting them with a ceiling bounce test just to make sure. I can also take Lux readings of all the lights as well. This will settle the argument as to what is the brightest light out of these two.
> 
> *What is all this talk about the Taskforce using a new emitter? Is it still a cree? I hadn't heard anything about this until now*.
> 
> I honestly think the Husky has an upper hand on the Taskforce just because it uses a forward clickie. I've always wished that the Taskforce used one.


 
If you look down the lens of some of the TaskForce 2C Crees(One now in the market) in the exact same packaging, you'll notice the size if the LED die seems much more small than say a Q5 Cree, the Husky has this smaller Cree as well, since the Husky is blasting out some real lumen's I think it may be the very latest in emitters. It just a guess but some of the TaskForce's are at 1250mA current so the new led may explain why the Husky seems noticably brighter, All I know is if theres a TF 2C Cree thats putting out 50% more light than mine, I want it.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

JWP_EE said:


> How is the heat sinking on the husky? At 4 watts it should get very warm or hot after about 5 minutes of operation.



Sorry I just noticed no one has answered this yet.

I haven't been able to take the light apart (actually I haven't tried very hard, since someone else already informed us it is nearly impossible), so I can only tell you that it does get warm.

I used the light for about an hour striaght last night. I was replacing some light switches and plugins in my condo and had to turn off the power at the breaker box. I used the Husky in tail-stand mode which turned out to work awesome and made me glad those ugly metal "rocket fins" were there, it helped the light tail-stand even on carpet.

Sorry I can't be more specific because I didn't take temperature measurements, but the barrel of the light got warm, and felt hottest about where the silver head connects to the black barrel. I didn't see any blue tint creeping in after the light was left on for an hour. I didn't notice any dimming but I can't be sure, I didn't take any measurements. Hope that helps. I'm sure someone else will take better measurements.


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Don't put words in our mouths! You totally have the wrong attitude here. This isn't a religious or political debate, nobody here has a bias towards the Husky light. We are flashaholics, chances are most of us probably would rather own BOTH lights! Besides I was kidding around when I said the Husky would eat the Taskforce etc. Let's not take anything too seriously it's all good fun.
> 
> If someone posted beamshots proving that the Taskforce light was brighter, I guarantee that no one would try to dismiss them. The only person who has acted this way (dismissing evidence, being religious about one light over another) is this guy named Showolf
> 
> ...


 
The guy is a fan boy (note the avatar) and probably young to put so much credence in a thing such as a flashlight (Oooh, sorry folks)

My Task Force is brighter than my L2D-CE at least in throw. Better? No way in heck. I know there are lights much better than my L2D...

Given the cost of the Husky, I'd think it has the same P4 emitter and it is the reflector doing the business.


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

ShoWolf, when did you buy your brightest one? if it's in the last month then it may be the emitter and you may in fact have the brightest TaskForce out if the new emitter does help. I saw the small emitter and thought now way that will beat my Q5 modded TF so I blew it off but thats because I'm a nuby and have no clue what led that is in the latest TF 2C Cree's. But I do know this The HUSKY Has this new smaller emitter and doing very well, also the current in the Husky seems a tad higher, but that should not equate in itsself to the out put of a real 200 lumens that the Husky seems to be doing.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

SuperTorch said:


> ShoWolf, when did you buy your brightest one? if it's in the last month then it may be the emitter and you may in fact have the brightest TaskForce out if the new emitter does help. I saw the small emitter and thought now way that will beat my Q5 modded TF so I blew it off but thats because I'm a nuby and have no clue what led that is in the latest TF 2C Cree's. But I do know this The HUSKY Has this new smaller emitter.



If I check my local Lowe's, how can I tell for sure if their Taskforce lights have the newer emitter? Does anyone have pictures of the emitter so I can see the difference?

Or, actually, since my Husky has the new emitter, can someone show me a picture of a Q5, so I can make sure I don't buy a Q5 Taskforce? I don't want the old version since we already have seen it is not as bright as the Husky.


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

SuperTorch said:


> ShoWolf, when did you buy your brightest one? if it's in the last month then it may be the emitter and you may in fact have the brightest TaskForce out if the new emitter does help. I saw the small emitter and thought now way that will beat my Q5 modded TF so I blew it off but thats because I'm a nuby and have no clue what led that is in the latest TF 2C Cree's. But I do know this The HUSKY Has this new smaller emitter and doing very well, also the current in the Husky seems a tad higher, but that should not equate in itsself to the out put of a real 200 lumens that the Husky seems to be doing.



I got my latest one a week and a half ago... There was a brand new box just put out at my Lowe's Here in Corpus Christi. The first thing that I thought when I saw its beam was that my others seemed weak compared to it... 

When I got outside after the sun went down I was blown away! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> If I check my local Lowe's, how can I tell for sure if their Taskforce lights have the newer emitter? Does anyone have pictures of the emitter so I can see the difference?
> 
> Or, actually, since my Husky has the new emitter, can someone show me a picture of a Q5, so I can make sure I don't buy a Q5 Taskforce? I don't want the old version since we already have seen it is not as bright as the Husky.


 
When I say smaller I mean the die(I think its called), its the portion of the LED that creates light under the LED lens. The Crees that I know of where bigger than the older luxeons, but these new ones look about half the size. The emitter looks tiny down in there but its putting out some whopping lumen's. I have no idea but the Husky puts out some real light from this tiny led die and it is a Cree because the package has that on there.


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Packet-Storm said:


> We just need someone to take one Husky and one Taskforce in each hand and start whacking them together. May the best light emerge victorious.



I vote for this guy to do the deed..........


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

Showolf said:


> I got my latest one a week and a half ago... There was a brand new box just put out at my Lowe's Here in Corpus Christi. The first thing that I thought when I saw its beam was that my others seemed weak compared to it...
> 
> When I got outside after the sun went down I was blown away! :thumbsup:


 
Hmmmm......, 10 lights, I only need 2 but I think I can't stop myself if its noticeably brighter, for that matter we don't know but that they may have increased the current on the Latest TF 2C Cree's. OK I didn't even last till the end of this sentance...I'll buy one tonight to see how much brighter it is than my other TF 2C Crees.......shheewww....I feel better now.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 16, 2008)

Anybody have any idea what kind of performance/runtime this light would get using 2 D NIMH??? I also remember seeing D size adapters that AA batteries would fit into. It would be interesting to get these and stick some Energizer lithiums into it!

Mike


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

OK I got the new TaskForce 2C with the smaller emitter than what was introduced last year. MINE is no brighter then the original and looks to have a more greenish tint although still nice. I have a Q5 modded task force and it beats the - NEW TaskForce - and the Husky is walking all over both of them. The hot spot on the Husky is only about 80% the size of the TaskForce and the rest is going to spill. After my latest test the HUSKY 2D Cree has taking a huge step upward in my collection. The hot spot is punching deep into the trees at 50 yards while the TaskForce is showing a well defined hot spot but not penetrating the tree like the HUSKY. It could be that the voltage of 2D's with the much higher capacity are holding up better under the drain of 1250+mA, what ever it is the Husky(mine at least) puts to rest any arguments that is just average output. It only claims to be 50 lumen's brighter and at 4 watts should be 33% brighter but Id bet it's more because it's obvious the HUSKY has much more THROW in a slightly smaller hot spot than the TaskForce Cree, add to that the fact that it has traditional Mag like spill for local searching and you have "One Hell of a Light for $24.95" After tonight the Newest Taskforce goes back and a Second Husky comes home. The Husky is growing on me big time, and the threading is smoother than the TF.

Both had fresh batteries: 2 D EverReady Carbon Zinc vs 2 Duracell C and it just wasn't close the Husky out THROWS a damn nice thrower in the TF Cree and has very good spill to boot. Time for me to ditch the Carbon Zinc and get some alkalines in it. I'm really impressed after tonight, Two posters who said they owned both the TF Cree and the Husky 2D Cree both said the Huskey out threw the TF, that was my results also.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 16, 2008)

SuperTorch said:


> OK I got the new TaskForce 2C with the smaller emitter than what was introduced last year. MINE is no brighter then the original and looks to have a more greenish tint although still nice. I have a Q5 modded task force and it beats the - NEW TaskForce - and the Husky is walking all over both of them...



Any chance you could take some side by side beamshots with old Taskforce vs. new Taskforce, and / or both vs. the Husky light?

As for the green tint, that's really interesting because the emitter in the NEW Taskforce looks to be the same as the Husky emitter, and I definitely noticed my Husky has a greener tint than my other Cree lights.

Do you notice green in your Husky as well? Maybe this new Asian Cree emitter tends to be more green?


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 16, 2008)

I bought a second one that has a green tint. My first is pretty white. I am going to exchange it tomorrow and see what I get!

Mike


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 16, 2008)

My Husky is a greener than my Q5 obviously, but the Latest TF Cress was greener than even my Husky. I've already took it back. It'd be nice if they we're all very white but my First Husky was whiter than I expected and very acceptable just a tad green, hopefully the one I get tomorrow will be has white or whiter, can't to the pic's now but can just say the Husky acts like the 4watts it claims.

The guy with the light meters and run time will really shed some correct data but I'm very happy with the Husky 2D Cree and of course I have a sweet TaskForce 2C with a Q5 in it so, all is good. I did see a 3AA Husky that claimed 145 lumen's since it pans out on the Husky 2d Cree that may be a nice little light for $20 since it much smaller and should equal the TF Cree if the claim holds up. I'm interested in how long the Husky will run, 2D alkaline have about 13000mA and the Husky runs at about 1300mA so that about 10 hours or so, pretty darn nice for the amount of light even if it does fall off after the 2nd 50% of the battery capacity.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 16, 2008)

JohnR66 said:


> Given the cost of the Husky, I'd think it has the same P4 emitter and it is the reflector doing the business.


 
Speaking of emitters...

Has anyone bothered counting how many *bond wires *are on the emitter in this new Husky light?

Look closely and let us know...


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> I bought a second one that has a green tint. My first is pretty white. I am going to exchange it tomorrow and see what I get!
> 
> Mike




My new one is very white, and my previous lights seemed more blue. I have never heard of or seen one with a GREEN tint! Interesting... I wonder if they are all produced in the same factory, or if they have multiple production areas?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 16, 2008)

Showolf,

Do you have many other lights besides the Taskforce, or does it just really work well for you? I only ask because you seem to really be attached to it (see avatar) for some reason. I like a few of my lights as well, but don't hold the same strong feelings toward them. 

I will hopefully be able to get my hands on one of the new Cree emitter Taskforce lights, but I like around 50 miles away from both Lowe's and Home Depot and they are in opposite directions. I was going to pick Home Depot based on all the strong responses toward the Husky.


----------



## Showolf (Oct 16, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Showolf,
> 
> Do you have many other lights besides the Taskforce, or does it just really work well for you? I only ask because you seem to really be attached to it (see avatar) for some reason. I like a few of my lights as well, but don't hold the same strong feelings toward them.
> 
> I will hopefully be able to get my hands on one of the new Cree emitter Taskforce lights, but I like around 50 miles away from both Lowe's and Home Depot and they are in opposite directions. I was going to pick Home Depot based on all the strong responses toward the Husky.



I didn't know there were other lights besides the TASK FORCE! Can someone please enlighten me? oo:

Seriously... I do have other lights, but my TASK FORCE is by far my favorite and best performer. I like everything about it, and it has been my sole light companion for work... I do security "Graveyard Shift" and I need to have a great light to not only see around the dark facility, but also to see who's possibly watching ME while I walk dark parking lots. It does a great job of penetrating the car windows, even if they are tinted... This is very important since there have been many vehicle break-ins around my site................

Of course I could drop hundreds of dollars and find something brighter, but why should I when I am perfectly happy with what I have...


----------



## BMF (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks like this new Husky is a monster thrower, anyone got DBS V2 1.2A to compare? Or Raidfire or A9?


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 17, 2008)

lumenal said:


> Speaking of emitters...
> 
> Has anyone bothered counting how many *bond wires *are on the emitter in this new Husky light?
> 
> Look closely and let us know...



I see 4 wires just like on my other Cree LED's.


----------



## nzo012 (Oct 17, 2008)

I had the Husky and it threw a nice white beam, however, I had a dark spot in the center of the hotspot that showed up at about 5 feet and got worse the farther it got out. It killed the beam to have a mini doughnut in the center. I returned it because of that, I thought about getting another one, but didn't know if they were all like that or if I had one oddball. It wasn't rings, it was a dark center, like the old maglights would sometimes do. I would probably try my luck again if others don't have this same issue.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 17, 2008)

nzo012 said:


> I had the Husky and it threw a nice white beam, however, I had a dark spot in the center of the hotspot that showed up at about 5 feet and got worse the farther it got out. It killed the beam to have a mini doughnut in the center. I returned it because of that, I thought about getting another one, but didn't know if they were all like that or if I had one oddball. It wasn't rings, it was a dark center, like the old maglights would sometimes do. I would probably try my luck again if others don't have this same issue.




I don't think mine does, but I looked at the ones in the store and picked the one that had the emitter centered in the reflector.


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 17, 2008)

lumenal said:


> Speaking of emitters...
> 
> Has anyone bothered counting how many *bond wires *are on the emitter in this new Husky light?
> 
> Look closely and let us know...


 
Why? What is the point? Some P4 bin XR-Es have 4 bond wires.


----------



## arioch (Oct 17, 2008)

As said by Hellbore, anyone looking to buy a Husky 2D should look into the lens to see that the LED is centered in the middle of the reflector. When I went to HD yesterday to buy mine, I noticed the first one I picked was very off center. I checked the other 5 that were in the box, and 2 more were off center. I picked the one that was centered best, of course. QC as far as centering of LED does not seem to be there ... 

Light is very bright with a slight bluish tint. Bright hotspot (signicantly brighter than the TF 2C Cree) with very good throw. 

One problem with the light is that the many bumps just above the switch on the body makes it a little difficult to find the switch in the dark through tactile feel. 

Still, a pretty good light for the money.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 17, 2008)

JohnR66 said:


> Why? What is the point? Some P4 bin XR-Es have 4 bond wires.


 
Hey JohnR66, thats good to know...

As I understood it, CREE didn't start using 4 bond wires until the Q4 level...


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 17, 2008)

lumenal said:


> Hey JohnR66, thats good to know...
> 
> As I understood it, CREE didn't start using 4 bond wires until the Q4 level...



I'm pretty sure the Cree I have which is a P4, has 4 bond wires.

Just to make sure I understood, what are bond wires? When you look into the LED die, are the bond wires the little hair-thin wires you see connecting to the die? If that's what they are, then yes, mine has 4, there's 2 on each side.


----------



## optodoofus (Oct 17, 2008)

Coaster said:


> _"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."_
> 
> Inconceivable!


----------



## guiri (Oct 17, 2008)

Man I hope it's good 'cause it's truly an ugly flashlight


----------



## ps56k (Oct 17, 2008)

happen to go to HD looking for some programmable thermostats...

The flashlights are now in the "tools" section, toward the back.

YUP - that is one ugly light, and about the size of a roll of biscuit dough.
Compared the Husky 200 to a normal 2D flashlight on the shelf, 
and it's like a dump truck next to a pickup.

How the hell ya gonna carry that thing around - does it come with wheels ?


----------



## nosuchagency (Oct 18, 2008)

and another thing, who else was standing in the aisle shaking their heads and chuckling to themselves when they were examining this freak of nature? great googley moogley...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

Can someone that has this light tell me the part number so I can call Home Depot and ask them to see if they have it in stock? 
I called the closest Home Depot (50 miles away) a few minutes ago and they didn't see it anywhere on the floor, but I'm thinking it might be there unpacked or something.


----------



## cloudhand (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like 039953519048 for $24.97 on my receipt.

This thing is HUGE! Only slightly shorter than a Mag 3D and about the same diameter except where they have placed the knurling and that makes it thicker by my feel. Haven't measured it yet. Comparison pictures next to the Task Force 2C as soon as I can. Also the beam is very wide (nice spill), but also VERY ringy. The emitter on mine is very much off-centered so that might be contributing.

It's a thrower, no doubt.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

cloudhand said:


> Looks like 039953519048 for $24.97 on my receipt.
> 
> This thing is HUGE! Only slightly shorter than a Mag 3D and about the same diameter except where they have placed the knurling and that makes it thicker by my feel. Haven't measured it yet. Comparison pictures next to the Task Force 2C as soon as I can. Also the beam is very wide (nice spill), but also VERY ringy. The emitter on mine is very much off-centered so that might be contributing.
> 
> It's a thrower, no doubt.



Thanks a lot man!!!

I knew they had them in stock! I called with the item number and sure enough they had 12 of them. I'll be posting my review later on tonight, and I'll post a link in this thread.


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 18, 2008)

nosuchagency said:


> [Hilarious Pic]




Resistance... growing... weak...

... if only it wasn't so darn FUGLY! 

... then again, maybe that'll mean it won't walk off so often at work. :twothumbs


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, I took a look at one today. It has a pretty big reflector so it has plenty of surface area to reflect much of the light. It has a silver core Cree in it. I didn't buy one because I have too many lights as it is.

I like the size of the TF 2c better and the 4 watt 3c ROV sportsman extreme seem to be a better buy to me.


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought one today and man it is bright.

I read that the current draw at the batteries was about 1.3A so I decided to measure it. I removed the back, set my digital meter to the 10A setting, pushed the button to on and connected the meter leads to the end of the battery and the light threads. I got a reading of 1.5A... no wait 1.6A... no 1.7A. I stopped the test after about 60 seconds when the reading reached 2.1A because the change was slowing down.

Next I removed the batteries and test them with a 2 and 1 ohm load. The voltage measured 3.1V no load, 2.6V with the 2 ohm load and 2.5V 1 ohm load.

So the increasing current draw wasn't due to a voltage drop at the batteries. My conclusion is the LED is being driven with a constant voltage. As the junction of the LED heats up the voltage across it tries to drop but it can't so the LED current go up. More power into the LED requires more power from the batteries.

I also notice a very strong smell of something burning when I open the back that I didn't notice when I first installed the batteries. Has any else smelled this? Do I have a defective unit?


----------



## Shore08 (Oct 18, 2008)

arioch said:


> One problem with the light is that the many bumps just above the switch on the body makes it a little difficult to find the switch in the dark through tactile feel.



At work in order to address this problem some guys wrap a piece of oxygen tubing or phone cord around the light with friction tape. Just make sure that the end of the tubing winds up at the switch for the light. Makes it much easier to find the button, just follow the trail to the end. I don't have any pics I've taken, but I can link to a website that has some if you want (and if it's allowed).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

My wife just came home with two of these, and I couldn't be more disappointed! 

I had her pick up two of them so I could pick the better of the two and she'd give the other to her dad. 

Neither light had a centered emitter, and one of them as so off center I nearly started laughing! 

Both lights had finger prints directly on the reflector and both of them also had smudges (grime or something???) all over the outside of the lens. I wiped the stuff off the outside of the lens but it seemed to have left faint scratches since it uses a plastic reflector. 

The beam on one of them (the more centered one believe it or not) has a HORRIBLE donut hole! The less centered one has a huge black ring around one side of the hotspot. 

The only positive thing I have to say about these lights is that they are pretty bright. They tested out at around 135 lumens for one of them and 138 for the other. 

I'll put up a real review tonight.


----------



## dda (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe that someone posted that this light is only slightly shorter than a 3D Maglite, when in fact it is shorter than a 2D Maglite by about a half inch and only about a quarter of an inch longer than a 2C Maglite. The one I got has a nice hotspot and good spill beam and lots of rings when used white wall hunting.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 18, 2008)

I tried to warn you guys to check for a centered emitter before you buy! 

I dunno about the burning smell though, I have used mine for a few hours so far and haven't had any of that.


----------



## cloudhand (Oct 18, 2008)

dda said:


> I believe that someone posted that this light is only slightly shorter than a 3D Maglite, when in fact it is shorter than a 2D Maglite by about a half inch



 That would be me who mistakenly called his 2D Mag a 3D.

Yeah, the ringy-ness and donut hole on mine are pretty pronounced too, and I'm going to see if I can find a new one at one of my local Home Depots.

Another "heads-up", I was able to use a $10 off $25 Lowe's coupon that came from Amex at my Home Depot. YMMV.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 18, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> My wife just came home with two of these, and I couldn't be more disappointed!
> 
> Neither light had a centered emitter, and one of them as so off center I nearly started laughing!


 
I looked at the remaining 2 of these lights at HD, and both had off centered emitters.

One was even set *lower* in the reflector than the other, which would probably skew the beam pattern. :shakehead


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 18, 2008)

Build quality at $24.95 is about on par with the $29.95 TF, thats is neither is great, but mine seemed a little better put together than the TF. I let mine burn for 2 hours last night and it only got just slightly warm, I think the whole head is a heat sink. Mine for sure does not have a donut hole in the beam, so I guess its a lottery like all lights are for the Flashoholics. My Husky was worth every penny but I wouldn't say its nicer than the TF Cree, I will say again I can't think of a better 2D light for the money, that is if you get one with a proper beam, mine also isn't that ringy there are rings but nothing bad at all and only noticeable on a white wall.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

I just got done doing a little testing on both of the Husky 2D lights. Here are the results:

Light A (this is the light with the WAY off center emitter)
Light B (this is the light with fingerprints all over the reflector)

Light A = 691 = 138 lumens, 11,220 lux
Light B = 674 = 134 lumens, 8,600 lux 

Light A has a much tighter hotspot without a donut hole. It does however have a huge dark space on one side of the hotspot since it is so far off center.
Light B has the worst donut hole of all time. It's so damn bad it's funny. Even a non flashaholic wouldn't use this thing. 

I went back and checked one of my old reviews to see how my Taskforce 2C compared, and it only recorded a 483 on my lightbox. This proves that the Husky is far brighter than the Taskforce. Around 40 lumens brighter actually. 

I might take some beamshots of this thing tomorrow, but I'm so disapointed in both of my models that I think it's a waste of time.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 19, 2008)

So we already know this light is ugly, now we get multiple reports of poor QC with centering the LED. An ugly flashlight with a donut hole. Why do I still want one? Oh yeah, cause it's real bright. Plus I like D cell lights.

So before I go get one, let me ask. Does anyone know of another (higher-quality) light using this type of super-bright emitter? Could there be something around the corner just as bright but built a little better?

Hello Mag... wake up... anyone home...


----------



## dda (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the key to the brightness is the reflector.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 19, 2008)

I just picked up a second one of these, and had no problems finding one with a centered LED. I actually returned one a few days ago because the tint was real green!!. I was trying to look for one where the LED was sticking up a little higher above the hole in the reflector, but they were all pretty much the same. Also, just for everyones information, HD keeps their backstock of these lights on shelves high above the display. I noticed that the boxes for the other smaller Husky lights all had "Brinkman" on them. One of the smaller ones had a silver head like this light and looks like its little brother! 

Mike


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish someone would figure out how to take one of these apart. I am almost tempted to destroy one just to satisfy my curiosity! :S

I wonder if a good strap wrench and some padded vise jaws could get it apart without destroying the light? I have the vise but no strap wrench and the hardware store is closed


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I got mine partially apart.















The front crystal pops out. The plastic piece just snaps into or out of place, and there is an oring behind it to seal things.

The "pill" looks to be about 1/8" thick and doesn't screw into the body or contact it in any solid way that would be conducive to heat transfer IMO. I think a possible improvement would be to seat the pill into the body with some thermal epoxy rather than having it just kind of loosely slip into the tube.

The "pill" has 1 screw that goes through one of the holes in the snap ring and into the pill, but the screw they used is too small and its threads don't bite into the pill or the snap ring, it just spins freely. On my light it looks like they tried to use this screw as a ground point but then just left the tab there and soldered to the other snap ring hole instead with a big blob of solder, which looks like a cold joint that didn't really stick to the snap ring. 

There are 2 black wires, one that is attached to the solder blob in the snap ring hole for ground, and the other is soldered to the star's negative terminal. It appears that these 2 black wires are not a common ground, that the ground gets switched on and off by the switch. Well, this could pose a reliability problem down the road, because it looked like the insulation on these 2 wires was melting somewhat from the heat of the light (I have been using the light a lot lately). I don't know if it would actually cause a short but if it did, that would be funny, you wouldn't be able to turn the light off! 

I haven't figured out yet whether the head can be removed from the body or if it's just pressed on. Also haven't figured out how to remove the rest of the guts. I can see a little of the board, not much. It has a big honking huge inductor, that's the main thing I can see. I'm very disappointed with the way things are put together so far. In particular, I can't believe they put the emitter down so low in relation to the reflector, that has to be causing some light loss. 

I'm going to use a spacer to mount the pill higher and glue it in place with thermal adhesive this time. I did some tests with the reflector and pill outside the light, using a test power source. I found that much of the severe ringiness of the beam is because of the emitter being mounted too low. By raising it, not only does the beam become smoother and less ringy, but the hotspot also gets smaller and more focused / intense, and looks like it would improve throw. Isn't it funny how BRIGHT these lights are, despite their totally wonky design? I'm thinking wow, this will probably be even brighter when I raise the LED a bit!

Another thing I noticed, if anyone is intersted, is that the pill's outside diameter is perfect for it to slip into the front of a Maglite tube where the bulb goes. Just a thought. You could cut down the stock maglite's bulb stalk and install some kind of driver back there and pot one of these pills in place real easily because it's already the perfect size to slip in there. Probably worthless information though, you could just BUY a better Matlite heatsink, this pill is only 1/8" thick and nothing special at all.

I think the good news is, if you are ambitious you can remove the stock pill and both center the emitter better (since many are off-center), and also raise the pill to get a better beam by using some kind of spacer and glue to hold it in place. I damaged my crystal a bit on the edge where I pried it up, I don't think the damaged spot is far enough in to affect the beam, but maybe someone else can figure out a way to pop the crystal out without using a prying action (maybe a really strong suction cup?) I'm anxious to find a suitable spacer and get the light back together to see how the beam turns out! Can't wait to get rid of those horrible rings!


----------



## mazdazoomzoom (Oct 20, 2008)

Is the head made of stainless steel? Or bare aluminum with no coating?


----------



## kwalker (Oct 20, 2008)

The rings on mine are pretty bad, but I don't want to risk wrecking it to get inside to make the modifications. I'll probably just chalk it up to having a powerful beam with rings at a really good price. Please let us know if raising the pill improves it significantly.
Are my rings worse than yours? (Can't get the picture to show - please tell me how)


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

I see the picture now. The rings look about like mine.


----------



## dda (Oct 20, 2008)

This light is regulated. As the battery voltage drops, the amperage draw increases. This is verified with a DMM and the wet finger test. If you turn the light on and remove the tailcap and touch the end of the battery and the battery tube with a wet finger an unregulated light's LED will glow. A regulated light will not. The beamshot by kwalker is similar to the beam in my light.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll have to check my home depot. I might have to get one just for the LOL's. Maybe I'll drop a Q5 in it and improve on the heat sinking. 

I think I'd have to hide it from my kids, it looks like something they would drop and it would probably destroy whatever it falls on, feet, floor, cat, etc.


----------



## kwalker (Oct 20, 2008)

The great detailed pictures above show the cree emiter. (XLAMP 7080??) What is that equivalent to? Q2, Q5, P4, etc


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I'll have to check my home depot. I might have to get one just for the LOL's. Maybe I'll drop a Q5 in it and improve on the heat sinking.



I wouldn't be too quick to drop in a Q5, as it is speculated that this emitter MIGHT actually be brighter than the Q5.

Here is as good of a closeup as I can do with my cheapo camera:






As you can see better in this pic, the star says 7090 not 7080. I don't know if that means anything.

Also, from this camera angle, the die looks larger and distorted, when you look at it straight-on, I'm told it looks smaller than a Q5. I don't have a Q5 for comparison though.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's a shot of the reflector now, I removed the snap ring and repositioned the pill, using fender washers to space it up higher. 






New emitter height has the top of the emitter's metal ring about flush with the top of the reflector's flat part, perhaps a hair higher. The important thing (maybe) is that none of the glass part of the emitter is below the level of the reflector (before it was quite a bit below and I think this was causing rings and loss of some light).

Next pic shows the thermal adhesive I used to glue the pill in place inside the body tube. The long wires you see are extensions I tacked on just to make it easier to work with the stock wires and thread them through the pill, they will be removed later when the LED is hooked up again. Also, to the right, you can see that I drilled and tapped a new hole for a secure grounding point. The hole appears to cut into the metal of both the head as well as the body tube, which was my goal. I hope this is sufficient for grounding. I will grind off the anno at the ground point before installing the wire there. Maybe I'll use a solid copper wire for this ground point and smash it good with the screw, does that sound good?






Also note, the hole for the grounding screw does not break through to the outside of the head, though it probably is very close. If I went deeper I have no doubt it would have, but I was very careful. This is a safe spot to drill if anyone wants to, as far as I can tell you can go about 3/8" deep, I wouldn't go deeper though.


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 20, 2008)

Great posts on the guts of the light! :twothumbs

I am a bit disappointed that there doesn't seem to be a solid heat path from the pill.  (tho' no worse than the Task Force) - When o' when will we be saved from penny pinching on thermal grease?

Btw, the star on my TF2C is marked 7090B, I think 7090 is the correct designation for the XR-E's, not 7080.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

OK my ghetto mod is finished, the pill is raised and potted into the body of the light and the light is all back together.

Here's the new beam. Unfortunately I don't have a "before" shot. Also, I wasn't able to get the emitter perfectly centered in the reflector, or I didn't try hard enough, so there is some beam irregularity caused by that. 






I can't really tell right now if the light is any brighter. The only difference I am somewhat sure of is that the heat dissipation should be a little better now that the pill is glued into the body with thermal adhesive, and the hotspot is smaller so it probably will throw better. I'll take it outside when it gets dark and see if the throw is improved and if it looks any brighter (very subjective though).

At this point, I am thinking it may not be worth the trouble to do this mod, unless you really want a tight laser-like beam (which may or may not be the result, it's hard to tell at this point). The heat dissipation improvement is a plus I guess, but I'm not even sure how much improvement there is from the thermal adhesive, if any. I would THINK it would be an improvement but I'm guessing. The right appears a little less ringy to me, that's one possible benefit. My opinion is, not worth the trouble, enjoy the cheap very bright light the way it is!

Of course this opinion may change when I get a chance to use it outside in the dark and see how it really performs.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

Further info that may or may not be interesting:

My batteries are not fresh right now, each measures 1.35 Volts.

I measure 2.0 Amperes being drawn from the batteries at this time. By my calculations that means the light is consuming 5.4 Watts.

If the LED is being fed 4 Watts, that would mean that the light's driver only operates at 74% efficiency. Isn't this bad?

I will measure the current through the LED right now and see what it is, then we can know for sure what efficiency it is operating at.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, at the moment I am only reading 800 mA to the LED. This is with my multimeter wires soldered in series with the positive terminal of the LED. I read 3.3 Volts to the LED.

This is disappointing, because that only comes up to 2.6 Watts. Meanwhile, 2 Amps are being drawn from the batteries. If these measurements are all correct, we are talking about 48% efficiency, which seems horrible.

Am I doing something wrong maybe? Could my multimeter be adding a significant amount of resistance when wired in series with the LED, causing my measurements to be off?

Or should I maybe try with fresh batteries? These are down to 1.35 Volts each, no load. Could that make a big difference?


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Well, at the moment I am only reading 800 mA to the LED. This is with my multimeter wires soldered in series with the positive terminal of the LED. I read 3.3 Volts to the LED.
> 
> This is disappointing, because that only comes up to 2.6 Watts. Meanwhile, 2 Amps are being drawn from the batteries. If these measurements are all correct, we are talking about 48% efficiency, which seems horrible.
> 
> ...



OK please disregard this last post!

Here is what I found out. Even with fresh batteries, the LED was only getting 800 mA. However, just for fun I tried switching the two black wires. BIG difference. Just by switching them around, now the LED was getting 1000 mA.

Next I tried connecting the two wires, so both wires connect to ground and the LED negative terminal. This way, the LED gets 1120 mA, and 3.4 Volts, for a grand total of... 3.8 Watts! That's a lot more like it. Still not 4.0 Watts by my measure but then again, maybe my equipment isn't super accurate.

The moral of this story is, which of those 2 black wires goes where matters! I hope there is no problem with connecting them together, because that's what I have done. I will see if there is any negative result, for example, I'll try my half-dead batteries and see if the regulation still works.


----------



## optodoofus (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellbore,

This is great info. Thanks for all your work on this. I don't even have one of these lights, but still learned a lot from reading your posts. I do want to pick one up - if for no other reason than to provide something other than my 3D Mag with a Malkoff drop-in for when my daughter goes off to camp again. Despite the fact that her L2D was both brighter and longer running than all her friends' lights, she wants something "bigger". This light will fill the bill, for sure.

optodoofus


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

OK I checked with 1 battery and a dummy cell, and also with 2 half dead batteries, and the light seems to be working fine with the 2 black wires connected to each other. I don't know why the current to the LED is higher this way, or why exactly there are 2 black wires. Oh well it will remain a mystery until or unless someone figures out how to remove the driver.

The light is bright, can't wait to test it when it gets dark :rock:


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 20, 2008)

Is the light brighter with the 2 black wires connected??

Mike


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> Is the light brighter with the 2 black wires connected??
> 
> Mike



Well, in my case, I was getting 800 mA one wire on ground and the other on the LED, then when I swapped the 2 wires I got 1000 mA, then when I jumpered them together, 1120 mA. So I guess I got an increase of 120 mA by connecting them together. Voltage at the LED didn't change. I couldn't tell if it was brighter, but it should be with more current.

Because I don't know more about the guts of the driver (can't get it apart), I don't know if it is OK to connect the 2 black wires. When I test for continuity between the 2 wires, there is not enough resistance between the 2 to register on my multimeter, it comes up as zero. So yeah, I'm kind of confused, but it seems to work with them connected together.


----------



## MorePower (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Well, in my case, I was getting 800 mA one wire on ground and the other on the LED, then when I swapped the 2 wires I got 1000 mA, then when I jumpered them together, 1120 mA. So I guess I got an increase of 120 mA by connecting them together. Voltage at the LED didn't change. I couldn't tell if it was brighter, but it should be with more current.
> 
> Because I don't know more about the guts of the driver (can't get it apart), I don't know if it is OK to connect the 2 black wires. When I test for continuity between the 2 wires, there is not enough resistance between the 2 to register on my multimeter, it comes up as zero. So yeah, I'm kind of confused, but it seems to work with them connected together.



It's possible that by connecting the 2 wires together the resistance was reduced enough that more current could be "pushed" by the driver.

Also, your calculation for the input power is a bit off, because at 2.0A current draw the voltage of a D cell will sag significantly. The 1.35V OCV you measured is likely to be closer to 1.2V CCV, which would make P(in) 4.8W and efficiency quite a bit higher.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

MorePower said:


> Also, your calculation for the input power is a bit off, because at 2.0A current draw the voltage of a D cell will sag significantly. The 1.35V OCV you measured is likely to be closer to 1.2V CCV, which would make P(in) 4.8W and efficiency quite a bit higher.



Ah, I see. I guess need to measure the battery voltage under load to get a correct reading then right?


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 20, 2008)

I found that the current from the batteries changed from 1.5A when first turned on to 2A after the light was on for about 1 minute. I believe this is due to the LED heating up.

Just make sure the light is on for some time to stabilize before making conclusions about how the wire hookup is effecting the current into the LED.


----------



## purduephotog (Oct 20, 2008)

I went to depot, bought one, 29.99- will be looking for a 5$ refund if I can find it cheaper.

I fired it up and aimed it at my neighbor's garage (I've warned him I test my lights- he laughed). To compare I put it next to my 1.5 watt RiverRock (which before I thought did a very good job with optics).

I almost cried.

Not only was the beam the same size as his garage door I could see strong shadows cast into the garage. I could tell there were paint chips missing.

I aimed it down the street and could still clearly see the color of leaves nearly 500 feet down the way.

I might have to break out the IS camera and see what shots I can get with it.

Now... how to power this bad boy with LiFePO4s


----------



## MorePower (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Ah, I see. I guess need to measure the battery voltage under load to get a correct reading then right?



That'd be the most accurate way to do it.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 20, 2008)

Well it's night time now, and I tested the light outside with the modification that makes the LED sit higher.

Sorry, but to my eyes (very subjective!) I can't see much of a difference if any, other than a tighter hotspot and somewhat less ringy beam.

My guess is that modding the light like I did with a spacer to make the LED sit higher in the reflector will possibly get you a more pleasant-looking beam, but will not significantly increase the total lumens coming out of the front.

As for improvement in heat dissipation, it doesn't seem too important since the LED never showed signs of getting too hot in the stock configuration (never got the angry blue look).

I am, however, more pleased with the new beam shape than I was with the old one. To my eyes it looks a lot less ringy and it throws like crazy. Would I do it again? Given the difficulty and the fact that you pretty much have to damage the crystal to remove it, I would say no. Probably better to enjoy the light in its stock form with all its ringy goodness


----------



## bobli17 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of the old Husky 2D. I modded it with a SSC P4 U bin, 16 mode 1000 mA driver, glass lens and a custom made 4 AA battery holder to power it.













It might not throw as far as the new version, but it's a lot prettier.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't know there was an older version Husky 2D. Interesting. I wonder why they didn't continue making them that way, it looks like a simpler (at least easier to disassemble and mod) design.

Was the head hard to remove or did you just unscrew it easily? What holds the pill in place?


----------



## WadeF (Oct 21, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to drop in a Q5, as it is speculated that this emitter MIGHT actually be brighter than the Q5.


 
Uh, so Husky is putting R2 bin Cree's in there? 

I doubt they are using a premium bin Cree in a mass production light like that. It's probably a P4 or Q2. It's a regular old Cree XR-E 7090. A Q5 or R2 would most likely be an upgrade, as long as there is enough voltage to power them. If not they would be about to same brightness, but with a little longer run time.


----------



## bobli17 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> I didn't know there was an older version Husky 2D. Interesting. I wonder why they didn't continue making them that way, it looks like a simpler (at least easier to disassemble and mod) design.
> 
> Was the head hard to remove or did you just unscrew it easily? What holds the pill in place?


 
Yep there is an older 2D version. Some HD still have them, I saw some yesterday. I believe the old version has a 3 watt led and three (not very good) modes. The head was easy to remove and the pill/heatsink just screws into the body. I WOULD'NT recommend buying the old version unless you plan on modding it. It wasn't an easy mod either, I had to file down a ring on the heatsink to make the star fit.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 21, 2008)

Just for fun, here's another beamshot.

I turned off all the auto-white balance settings on my camera, and set the ISO to 100, manual. However this was still not enough, the light is still too bright, the hot spots still overloaded the camera to the point where you can't really see what they looked like in reality.

The left beam looks about like reality, but in reality the RIGHT beam's "hotspot" was only about the same size as the left beam's hotspot. The right beam is just SO bright that you can't distinguish the difference between the small hotspot and the somewhat less bright area around it.

Also for some reason, the green tint I was unhappy with before seems to be reduced for some reason after mounting the LED higher. Now the beam has more of a golden color, which is really cool. This doesn't make sense to me, how can the color change after adjusting the emitter height? Whaaaa?

Anyway, the left light is what used to be my brightest light, a 3D MagLED module that I modded by installing an SSC P4 emitter, I forget which bin but it was supposed to be a premium one. The MagLED also has a UCL glass crystal. The right is of course the Husky cheapo monster.






When you look at that beamshot, keep in mind that the MagLED in this shot is significantly brighter than a stock MagLED, what with the emitter upgrade and UCL glass. 

Just for fun, here's a ceiling bounce shot with the Mag:





And with the Husky:





This thing is just stupid bright, for about $25 bucks wotta deal.


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright, I finally caved. And all I can say, is HOLY CRAP! Admittedly, my TF2C doesn't have fresh batts, but the Husky seemed to beat the _pants_ off it shining around in the office. Will seek new batts and take shots tonight.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey has anyone else noticed that the regulation on this light is not very flat?

It seems to me that it is a good deal brighter on fresh batteries than on ones with say, 1.3 or so volts left. Still bright, but just not as impressive.

Anyone else seen this? I would love to see a runtime vs. lux chart. I strongly suspect that the light output is not flat. I would do such a test myself but I don't have the equipment (some kind of light measurement device that can log data to a PC or something).


----------



## etc (Oct 21, 2008)

There was one left in my local HD... $25. Better value than incan Mag for sure.


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a couple of old D cells that measured about 1V each unloaded. I put them in this light. When I turned it on all I could see was the hot spot and that was rather small - but still bright. After 10 hours I got tired of waiting for it to completely die. 
One cell measured 0.7V and the other was -0.2V, so the light was running on less than 0.5V.

Impressive!


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 22, 2008)

So for more comparisons w/ the ol' Task Force, again w/ my stock throw test - neighbor's tree, about 100-120ft away:

Manual Settings, ISO 400, f2.71, 1sec, auto wb. At these settings, the lights appear a little brighter than to my unadjusted eyes (having just walked outside)




Task Force Cree 2C - New Rayovac Alkalines





Husky 4w - Super Heavy Duty (packaged batts)


----------



## Coaster (Oct 22, 2008)

I stopped at Home Depot this afternoon. I struck out there. They had the old version and quite a few boxes marked "Save for shelf reset team" so I'm guessing they might have been up there somewhere.

I'll have to try the store across town in a few days.


----------



## NateH (Oct 24, 2008)

> I stopped at Home Depot this afternoon. I struck out there. They had the old version and quite a few boxes marked "Save for shelf reset team" so I'm guessing they might have been up there somewhere.
> 
> I'll have to try the store across town in a few days.



Just wait my HD didn't have any wed, went back in thursday flashlight section was reset with several new lights including this one.


----------



## dda (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe the regulation is better on alkaline batteries than heavy duty batteries due to the internal resistance of the batteries.


----------



## Holepuncher (Oct 25, 2008)

I picked up one of these today. The first one did not work at all so I returned it. The second one works I guess. The center spot of the beam, although bright, is very oval shaped and unevenly lit and yellowish in spots. The outer beam, if thats what you call it is also very uneven and lots of broken rings in it. If I get within 5 or so feet of a wall the center spot turns into a doughnut. 

Its bright but obviously there is little attention to detail or quality control. I like it though. See what happens when it gets dark out.


----------



## Duglite (Oct 25, 2008)

I gotta weigh in here, even though I've rarely posted. I read this thread, and went to HD at my earliest chance. Had maybe 5 packages to choose among, and the emitters all looked about equally off-center, but only barely perceptibly so. Got the $25 price and used a gift card, so nothing out of pocket. Popped the stock cells into it in the parking lot, saw that it illuminated in daylight, and knew it was good to go.

My beam looks very slightly off-center, but it's still tight and bright. My first chance to take it outside at night really impressed me. From a hill above coast highway in Newport Beach, I lit up areas down the hill across the highway, easily +500 ft. Yes it's ringy, but the spill is useful. Yes it's greenish, but maybe in a fluorescent light kind of white balance, and since I'm not a true flashaholic, I'm okay with it. Overall, a LOT of bang for the buck. I almost felt like a police helicopter shining the spotlight down. And I felt safe walking around in the dark, like I could temporarily blind someone with it, and if that didn't help, I could take off half their face with the silly-looking but lethal bezel.:duck:

My father and my brother each live in houses on fairly large lots in dark areas. I know that neither of them has a good light that can illuminate any area of the property from any other point. I think these would make great gifts for them; this is probably a great gift idea for anyone who isn't a flashaholic but needs a strong, trouble-free light, whether they know it or not. I think I'll open the packages before I give them, just to make sure there are no serious defects. Then I'll tell them I checked the lights so that they wouldn't get a DOA gift.


----------



## Holepuncher (Oct 25, 2008)

My emmiter was noticeably off center. I popped the cheap plastic bezel out as mentioned by the OP. I first drilled a 1/16" hole at the very edge of it. Gives you something to pry against. Probably not waterproof or fog proof now but I doubt it was to start with. When I replaced the reflector it seemed I could rotate it to find best centering of the emmiter. Get o much nicer center spot not.

I think the OP mentioned 2 black wires in there. I only seen 1. Was the other hidden by the emmiter or something.


----------



## flashlife (Oct 25, 2008)

I just did a Home Depot SKU search for the number (039953519048) and got zip...nada.."not found".
Also a search for "Husky" returned a lot of crap, but not the light we're talking about.

Can somebody check the model number, and confirm that a HD search finds it properly?

Thanks.


----------



## Holepuncher (Oct 25, 2008)

I did some testing on this flashlight. To answer the question is it regulated. The answer is yes. I removed the batterys and connected the flashlight to my bench power supply. The supply has digital meters for both volts and amps as well as fine/coarse adjustment for voltage and current limit. Starting out at 3 volts it draws about 1.25 amps. Dropping down to 1.5 volts the current goes up to 2.75 A and brightness seems to remain about the same. Dropping down to 1 volt the supply goes into current limit as its rated output is only 3 amps and the led starts to dim. At this point slowly adjusted the current limit down further and watched as the voltage slowly dropped as well. Amazingly it seems it will still continue to produce light down to about .25 volts. Maybe someone out there has a supply rated for more than 3 amps and can try the same test.

Heres a simple thing anyone should be able to try. I put one battery in the flashlight and jumpered the bottom of that battery to the case and the light will light at close to full brightness.


----------



## Duglite (Oct 25, 2008)

flashlife said:


> Can somebody check the model number, and confirm that a HD search finds it properly?
> 
> Thanks.



Husky "4 watt LED tactical flashlight"
626 731

I didn't find it on the website either.


----------



## flashlife (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks, Duglite.
I called the local store with the 0399..number and they said that was the "UPC" number and they did find it in stock for $24.97. 

Have to get one...


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 25, 2008)

Only Lux Huskies at my local Lowes AND Home Depot.

At least they are nice looking.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 25, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Only Lux Huskies at my local Lowes AND Home Depot.
> 
> At least they are nice looking.



You could always saw the husky apart with an angle grinder and transplant the driver and star into the Lux Husky body 

The reflector on the new Husky is probably better tho.


----------



## cruisemissile (Oct 26, 2008)

this Husky looks really bright.
but I cant get over the "strange" look.
even for a really bright CREE for $27.
but if you have 27 bucks and want something really bright, not a bad purchase.

I also saw some more sleek "tactical" Husky lights right next to the 2D]
these were 1W and 3W. anyone try these other husky lights? they have CREE LEds from what I remember.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 26, 2008)

I went to Home Depot today to return both of 2D Husky lights my wife originally bought me and to pick up two more in place of them. I looked through all of them and was only able to find one that had a reasonably centered emitter. 
I took it home expecting it to have a terrible beam like the others, but I couldn't be more wrong! This thing has a nice tight centered hotspot! It registered over 15,000 lux on my light meter! The overall output is nearly exactly the same as the brighter one from my last bunch (141 lumens), but the lux has increased greatly! 
I'll be posting a full detailed review (beamshots/Lux/Overall output) of this light compared to the Taskforce 2C and the Rayovac 3C. Check back tonight in the review section!


I forgot to mention that Home Depot has a lot of new Husky models in stock. They are now carrying the following new lights:

3AAA 3Watt 145 Lumen Flashlight $19
3AAA 1Watt 65 Lumen Flashlight $14
3AAA 3Watt 100 Lumen Headlamp $20
3AAA 3Watt 110 Swivel Lumen Headlamp $25

They also have a bunch of cheapo Christmas sets with numerous 5mm flashlights and headlamps. These are pretty much worthless to most of us, but could be a great stocking stuffer for a child or non-flashaholic.


----------



## dda (Oct 26, 2008)

I checked the review section. No review.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 26, 2008)

I would would be a good light to have in case somebody asks to borrow a light.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 26, 2008)

dda said:


> I checked the review section. No review.



Give me a few minutes.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't able to create a thread in the review section, so I put it up in the LED section, but either way here it is:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2676297#post2676297


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 27, 2008)

My Dad wanted to buy one of these for my Mom for Christmas. I told him to make sure and pick one that had the LED centered in the reflector.

It didn't occur to me at the time, but my dad VERY obsessive-compulsive and is a perfectionist. Turns out he went to 2 different Home Depots, because none of the lights at the first store were "perfectly centered". At the second store he found one that was.

I am impressed, he actually found a light where the LED, to my eyes, appears dead-on centered. And WOW what a difference it makes! This light he chose has such an awesome throw I can hardly believe it's the same light. It REALLY makes a big difference. My light had a really ugly beam, but this one with the centered LED just puts a perfect little circle of light on whatever you shine it at. It's really amazing how much difference it makes.

Inspired by this, I opened mine back up and worked on getting the emitter centered by redoing the LED and reflector. I found some heat-shrink tubing that was about perfect size to slip over the metal ring on the emitter, then shrunk it tight. This fills the gap between the metal ring and the hole in the reflector, so now when I slip the reflector over the emitter, it is positively held in dead center position.

Sure enough, after centering the LED in the reflector, my light got a huge improvement to beam quality as well. 

Lesson learned, you really need to find one with a centered emitter when you buy one of these. It really makes the hotspot look cool!

If you have one that is not centered and you don't want to take the front lens off, I would suggest returning it and getting one where the emitter is centered. It matters. On the other hand, if you don't mind taking off the lens, you could try my spacer trick, but I don't think it would work with the stock light, because the emitter is recessed too far back mate with the reflector, it worked in my case because I raised the height of the emitter and pill.


----------



## Duglite (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can take a macro photo of what a perfectly positioned emitter looks like. I'd gladly make the rounds to some HD's to find a prefect specimen. I'd keep the one I already have to give away or use as a backup, since I'm impressed with it as it is.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 28, 2008)

Duglite said:


> I wonder if anyone can take a macro photo of what a perfectly positioned emitter looks like. I'd gladly make the rounds to some HD's to find a prefect specimen. I'd keep the one I already have to give away or use as a backup, since I'm impressed with it as it is.




I don't have a camera that can take nice enough photos, but here is a link to what a perfectly centered emitter should look like:

http://light-reviews.com/nitecore_d20/01.jpg

Picture was borrowed from light-reviews.com since they take great pics. As you can tell the emitter is centered perfectly in the reflector. You want your Husky to look as closely to that as possible, and not to have the emitter off to one side or the other, which decreases throw and gives a very ugly beam.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 28, 2008)

Except it won't quite look like that because there will be a "gap" / ring of empty space around the emitter, since the reflector's hole is quite a bit bigger than the emitter diameter. This makes it possible for the emitter to be farther off-center than it could be in most lights.

Also the emitter is recessed lower than the reflector and that also can make it hard to tell if it is centered. Because of the parallax effect (I think that's it) if you look into the reflector at an angle the emitter might look centered when it isn't. You need to look as straight-on as possible.


----------



## Duglite (Oct 28, 2008)

To complicate things I found it hard to inspect it head-on through the packaging, as the seam falls right along the center of the light. Probably help if I wear my glasses next time.:huh:


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 29, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Well I got mine partially apart.
> 
> The front crystal pops out. The plastic piece just snaps into or out of place, and there is an oring behind it to seal things.



Hellbore, how did you "pop" the lens out?


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 29, 2008)

ace0001a said:


> Hellbore, how did you "pop" the lens out?



I drilled a little hole in the very edge of the lens and stuck a small screwdriver in there, and used leverage to pry it out. 

The damage doesn't seem to affect the beam much if at all. 

I have not yet thought of a way to pry the lens out without damaging it. Maybe someone can think of a brilliant way.


----------



## Duglite (Oct 29, 2008)

Suction cup?


----------



## Coaster (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder if you turned the light on for a while to heat up the head then you put an ice cube on the lens if it would shrink enough to let it pop out. Maybe the addition of a suction cup to this would work, sawyer extractor possibly?


----------



## bouncer (Oct 29, 2008)

Packet-Storm said:


> This light also has the benefit of a major chain store backing. Buy it and then if you don't like it or it does not function as you hoped...bring it back.
> 
> I'm torn on the look. I think the light is Fugly (f'ing ugly). Hopefully they will get another model of that one without the big shiny end.



Some black duracoat would fix the ugly !!! lol


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 29, 2008)

I am waiting for an update on the C cell Husky! The old one is a real dog, but if they update it to be a 2 C cell version of this light, I think it will rock!!:twothumbs

Mike


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 29, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> I drilled a little hole in the very edge of the lens and stuck a small screwdriver in there, and used leverage to pry it out.
> 
> The damage doesn't seem to affect the beam much if at all.
> 
> I have not yet thought of a way to pry the lens out without damaging it. Maybe someone can think of a brilliant way.



Ah I see, yeah I was thinking some sort of suction cup also. I also wondered what would happen if you popped the flashlight into a quality ziplock bag and boiled it for a while to see if that would loosen the threadlock/glue they've used between the head and body...that is unless the head and body are actually 1 piece and we've been fooled to think they are 2 pieces. I think I'm going to try to find some sort of suction cup device first.

Another thing I was thinking is that the size of the plastic lens looks possibly like it could be the same as a Maglite stock lens...so if that's the case and you have to break the Husky's lens to get in for mods, then you can just replace it with Maglite lens. Hellbore, do you have a Maglite lens you could compare it to???


----------



## The 8th Man (Oct 29, 2008)

After reading all the Posts here I went out just now and Got one of these from Home depot and they had allot to choose from, I found one with the LED centered and went for it, just tried it and it's very bright and it seems to be very white too. As for the rings ,,,,,, well yes it is ringy but I expected that from reading all of your thoughts. All and all it is really a powerful torch considering it only cost 25.00. Of course I could not resist buying the Husky 3watt tactical 3AAA flashlight with the silver head (#794 653) and the new Husky 3 watt High definition LED headlight (# 625 509)too.


----------



## dda (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a mesh shade that fastens to a car window by suction cups. I used one of these suction cups to easily pop the lens out. I wouldn't reccomend this unless your hot spot is distorted, because it is very difficult to put it back together without getting dust on the reflector. You will still have the rings in the beam. Smacking the head of the light in the palm of your hand will probably align the reflector better than you can do it by taking it apart.


----------



## LEDrock (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, this is another great looking light at a great price at Home Depot. Just like the Taskforce 2C, I can't get this one either because there are no Home Depots around here. Is this same light made under a different name somewhere else---and still using the same LED? I remember how the Taskforce Cree 2C was also being sold at Advance Auto Parts, but with a Luxeon. I'd like to get a true 200 lumen one like the one talked about here.


----------



## BMF (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally I got a chance to go to Home Depot to buy the last two of these at my local store. Yes, one is off center so I'll keep the other one even though both are not perfectly center also not bad on either one.

It's brighter than my 2C TF on steroid using 18650 with tighter beam and throws better too. Remember my TF is about 25% brighter than original with 2C batteries and it's the brightest I kept after comparing among five or six TFs at all my local Lowes. I took a test with my Tiablo A9 and even though it doesn't throw better than A9 I think it's not bad at all: Husky rated 200 lumens and A9 265 lumens or so.






Holepuncher said:


> I did some testing on this flashlight. To answer the question is it regulated. The answer is yes. I removed the batterys and connected the flashlight to my bench power supply. The supply has digital meters for both volts and amps as well as fine/coarse adjustment for voltage and current limit. Starting out at 3 volts it draws about 1.25 amps. Dropping down to 1.5 volts the current goes up to 2.75 A and brightness seems to remain about the same. Dropping down to 1 volt the supply goes into current limit as its rated output is only 3 amps and the led starts to dim. At this point slowly adjusted the current limit down further and watched as the voltage slowly dropped as well. Amazingly it seems it will still continue to produce light down to about .25 volts. Maybe someone out there has a supply rated for more than 3 amps and can try the same test.
> 
> Heres a simple thing anyone should be able to try. I put one battery in the flashlight and jumpered the bottom of that battery to the case and the light will light at close to full brightness.


 

Too bad it's regulated so we can not use steroid to make it a little brighter like the TF 2C.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 30, 2008)

nzo012 said:


> What does your spot beam look like? Mine has artifacts beginning at about 10 ft. and gets more noticeable with distance. I don't know if that's the norm? or I just got one that was centered crappy?


 
My LED is perfectly centered, and beyond 12 feet, the bright hot spot has a dark ring inside it.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 30, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I don't think anything other than time can change most peoples perception as Maglite being the best flashlight in the world.


 
Mag will never have packaging like Inova or Lenser that allows the potential buyer to try the light in the store. If they did, and they started actually comparing lights, Mag would go out of business overnight.


----------



## The 8th Man (Oct 30, 2008)

The look of this light is growing on me, yes it's big and odd shaped but thats what makes it stick out, the fact that it throws like nothing else in it's class makes it great.

It does look like a light saber,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 30, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Mag will never have packaging like Inova or Lenser that allows the potential buyer to try the light in the store. If they did, and they started actually comparing lights, Mag would go out of business overnight.



I wouldn't say that... In my opinion, there's nothing wrong with Maglites physically...their construction/build quality is excellent for the money and their design is timeless. Mag's problem is they haven't invested much in the technology of the inner workings...but of course this has already been discussed and debated many times here before. Their name precedes them and they're probably one of the most recognized flashlight brands worldwide. There's a reason why you see more Maglites in retail stores than any other brand...they've got the brand recognition and the price point that people are willing to pay for a quality, albeit technologically behind flashlight...but most people don't know that and aren't flashaholics like us. There's a part of me that hopes they continue to trudge along with their R&D because I love that Maglites are excellent hosts for mods and you can always catch incan Mags on sale here in the US for cheap...I remember last Christmas shopping season, Lowes sold them for $10 each and if they do this year I'll probably go stock up on some more.

Get a Maglite and put in a Malkoff Devices dropin and you've got one heck of a flashlight there.

But yeah, this Husky flashlight is pretty good for the Money...I just wished they wouldn't have threadlocked the head to the body as I think this flashlight would be primed for self fixing and modding also.


----------



## The 8th Man (Oct 30, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> My wife and I were at Home Depot over the weekend and I spotted a few new Husky lights. One store had a few new small lights, but all of them used three AAA's and I had no interest in them. One of the stores had this 2 D light that was labelled a 4 watt Cree LED and 200 lumens. It was only $24.99 so I snagged it! This thing is bright! It is a thrower but has a decent usable spill. It is almost as bright as the 220 lumen rechargeable Dorcy I got at Sears a while back, so the 200 lumen claim may not be too exaggerated. It seems well made and looks like someting that would blast off into space!!:huh:. Here are a few photos:



I am looking at this pic that was posted here and Mine looks different than this, I bought it yesterday and it has a full reflector, My reflector covers right up to the ring around the LED, it seems that there are different runs of this light. All the ones at our Home Depot where like mine.


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 30, 2008)

The bottom flat part of the reflector doesn't show well in this picture.


----------



## The 8th Man (Oct 30, 2008)

OK that explains why it looks different, it almost looked like the bottom was open revealing the board like on some cheaper lights I have seen.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 30, 2008)

To whomever asked if the lens was the same size as a Maglite, no it is not. The Husky lens is somewhere between 50.5 and 50.8 mm. I am not able to be more exact because I don't have a good pair of metric calipers.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 30, 2008)

ace0001a said:


> There's a reason why you see more Maglites in retail stores than any other brand...they've got the brand recognition and the price point that people are willing to pay for a quality, albeit technologically behind flashlight...but most people don't know that and aren't flashaholics like us.


 
That's kinda my point. The average Joe needs a light and tosses a Maglite in his cart just because it's "A Maglite" and it lights up. He doesn't know that Mag is years behind in technology, but if he were able test a Maglite in the store against competitors, he (along with hundreds of thousands of other average Joe's) would probably "see the light" and buy the cheaper, brighter light. Sure, quality and manufacturer after-sale support matters to some people, but not usually the average Joe, which Mag has made quite clear is their target customer.


----------



## BamAlmighty (Oct 31, 2008)

The 8th Man said:


> After reading all the Posts here I went out just now and Got one of these from Home depot and they had allot to choose from, I found one with the LED centered and went for it, just tried it and it's very bright and it seems to be very white too. As for the rings ,,,,,, well yes it is ringy but I expected that from reading all of your thoughts. All and all it is really a powerful torch considering it only cost 25.00. Of course I could not resist buying the Husky 3watt tactical 3AAA flashlight with the silver head (#794 653) and the new Husky 3 watt High definition LED headlight (# 625 509)too.


 
How is the 3 watt AAA?

I have a HD gift card collecting dust and might pick one up.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Well it's night time now, and I tested the light outside with the modification that makes the LED sit higher. Sorry, but to my eyes (very subjective!) I can't see much of a difference if any, other than a tighter hotspot and somewhat less ringy beam.


 
Hmmm... Hellbore, I think you went the wrong way, or at least perhaps too far. My first one has the top of the LED ring flush with the reflector. That light has a dark doughnut hole in the hot spot _beyond_ 10 feet or so. So today I got another light. I wasn't looking for any particular depth of the LED, just it being centered. The one that was most centered also just happened to be slightly recessed beneath the reflector surface. Now that I have compared the two, I notice that this newest one has a dark spot in the hot spot closer than 4 feet, but disappears at distances _beyond_ that. Pretty much opposite the first light. Then I took it outside, and was blown away. The one with the LED slightly below the level of the reflector has a much, much tighter hot spot, by about 50%, and throws hella farther than the one with the dark doughnut hole at distance. In fact, although both lights have nearly perfectly centered LED's, one is slightly perceptibly more off-center than the other, and the one that is more off-center is the one that is also recessed and throws a brighter, tighter hot spot.

So I would suggest that the LED being off-center by two hair widths as opposed to four has far less affect on the throw than the depth the LED sits in the reflector. I would shoot for one that is at least slightly recessed. Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you may have downgraded your light with your mod.

Saturday I may go back and grab one or two more, for several reasons. One, the one I got tonight rattles like a baby rattle somewhere in the guts when I shake it... solder blob inside? Two, I saw one light with the LED even more recessed than this one, and I am curious to see if even deeper necessarily means better yet. Three, the one I got tonight has a noticeably more green tint, and I already thought the first one had a green tint. I don't do green.


----------



## Duglite (Oct 31, 2008)

HD LED Lotto! Way to go, China!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 31, 2008)

Duglite said:


> HD LED Lotto! Way to go, China!


 
That makes it more fun! For when all the Husky 4W Tactical owners get together at the next meet, it still leavess open for debate, "Who's is better?" Or maybe that should be, "Who's is less crappier?"


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 31, 2008)

I have not noticed any loss of throw on the modded light. I will have to do more testing to confirm this though, with longer distances. 

It seems like if the LED is recessed too much you would have some loss of total output, wouldn't you?


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 31, 2008)

It seems like if the LED is recessed too much you would have some loss of total output, wouldn't you?[/quote]


I was thinking the same thing! I would think some of the light would be lost "under" the reflector. Is there a way to cover the hole around the led with something? Wouldn't that get rid of the rings? They look like a projection of the metal around the led.

Mike


----------



## huskyrunnr (Oct 31, 2008)

I took mine apart same way as Hellbore describes. The top part of my light was loose to begin with. After I got the pill out, I simply unscrewed the top. There was some red loctite type stuff smeared about a quarter the way around the threads. Once that was off, I depressed the switch and pushed out the switch/ driver assembly with a dowel from the bottom. It pops right out. As far as I can tell, it is a boost converter topology. Alas, when I hooked everything up outside, I got no Vout. I don't know if it worked before or not. I bought two and the other worked fine, but I did not test this one. Too bad for me, I was looking forward to playing w/ the driver. I have the cree hooked up to a 555 based PWM right now and playing with that. Fun stuff.

The top was tight on my unabused light. I suspect a mini bernz-o torch will break that loctite easily.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 31, 2008)

I picked up one this eve where the LED was recessed a bit, and the beam pattern is the same. This one is actually worse as it has a green tint. I will stick with the two good ones I have and return it tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool, so now we know that the head is threaded on! Mystery solved!

However, let me ask you something. Is there any reason you would NEED to unscrew the head in order to remove the driver?

Now that you told us about the dowel trick, it kind of seems like if you just removed the lens, reflector, and snap ring, you could remove the pill and then remove the electronics out the front or rear, without removing the head. Would that work?

Also any chance you could post some pics, since you're the first person to get the head to come off?


----------



## huskyrunnr (Oct 31, 2008)

Pics, you bet. (ETA, you're absolutely right Hellbore, the assembly pops right through the head- no need to remove it.)

Here is where I got it to Hellbore's point:







As mentioned, my top was already loose so I screwed it off and saw the red smear on the threads and a gasket:






I depressed the switch button and pushed up on the driver/switch assembly from the bottom with a stick:






Notice the tab on the assembly. This gets recessed into a divot that is inside the tube just opposite the hole for the access to the switch. I replaced the assembly and top and tried to push the assembly out from the top without success. likely because of the directionality of this tab. I did not force the issue so it may work with more effort:






The assembly readily snaps apart:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> I have not noticed any loss of throw on the modded light. I will have to do more testing to confirm this though, with longer distances.
> 
> It seems like if the LED is recessed too much you would have some loss of total output, wouldn't you?


 
Yes, it would seem obvious at some point recessing the LED would begin to deprive the reflector of light. I wish I could give you an actualy depth figure so you could know the difference I am talking about. I did see one LED that was so far recessed that I wouldn't even bother to try it. I am estimating the difference between flush and recessed is 1/32" or a little less even. Very, very small difference. It is hard to be perfect when looking at the LED/reflector from an angle. What is clear is that somewhere between flush and slightly recessed, the dark doughnut hole in the hot spot changes from being visible only at farther distances, to only being visible at close distances. When the doughnut hole is visible at the farther distances, it destroys the throw because the hot spot widens a lot more. I'll pick up another specimen Saturday night and see what the lottery gives me.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 1, 2008)

A thought occurs. If you manage to get the loctite loose on your Husky light, would it not then be somewhat focusable? Couldn't you dial in the perfect LED height by loosening the head?

This might not be possible in stock form because you might not be able to tighten the head any farther and thus raise the LED, but in my case where I already raised the pill higher, I should be able to unscrew the head a little and focus the light to my liking, right?

The trick I guess is managing to get the red loctite loose, which is no easy task. I'm sure it can be done, but loosening it up without damaging the internal parts might be another story.


----------



## gilkersA7 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am deciding between this light and the 130 lumen river rock from Target. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 1, 2008)

Depends if you want a thrower or a more compact light. The RR is more "floody" and smaller. The Husky'll light up a tree down the block.

For those w/ off-center emitters - try twisting the head. Mine wasn't too tight (more like it's red silicone sealant than loctite) but twisting the head caused the emitter to shift side to side (or maybe it's that the reflector itself is off center? In either case, I got a minor adjustment twisting the head +/- a quarter turn or so. Good luck!


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 1, 2008)

I went at the driver again this morning and found it to be OK. The batteries that came w/ supplied 3.15 V and the boost rail, w/o load, measured 5 V. Throw on the load and the boost rail drops to 3.25 V on a cold emitter, then droops to about 3.19 V after awhile. If this emitter is anything like an xr-e, shouldn't we be able to bump it up to 3.8 V?


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 1, 2008)

I can see your problem right now...




...You're out of coffee.


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 1, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I can see your problem right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I can assure you, that is the least of my many problems!

Hellbore is right, you connect all the grounds together and the boost rail w/ load jumps up to nearly 3.4 V! I think I measured that those two black wires are connected through the board anyway, so probably just making a better ground all around.

I did not try measuring current w/ my equipment.

Wish I knew what emitter this is, and its I-V curve.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 1, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I am estimating the difference between flush and recessed is 1/32" or a little less even. Very, very small difference. It is hard to be perfect when looking at the LED/reflector from an angle. What is clear is that somewhere between flush and slightly recessed, the dark doughnut hole in the hot spot changes from being visible only at farther distances, to only being visible at close distances. When the doughnut hole is visible at the farther distances, it destroys the throw because the hot spot widens a lot more.



Well, I decided to adjust my hotspot to try and achieve the perfect throw. It was indeed showing the doughnut hole at far distances so I figured the LED was too high.

I made spacers to go between the star and the reflector, and to make room for the raised reflector, I filed down the top lip of the reflector. There is a lot of material to work with on the reflector, there's probably 1/8" or so of extra plastic on the lip where it contacts the lens. By making the LED's metal ring just barely recessed below flush with the reflector, I was able to achieve a tighter hotspot with no doughnut hole or dark areas, and superior throw vs. having the LED ring flush or higher than the reflector. So, you're right. 

I carefully tweaked it and I am getting a smaller hotspot now and farther throw than the stock light that my Mom has, though hers is very good as well and also has no doughnut in the hotspot. Both look great. Hers is recessed just a smidge more than mine, which appears to make the hotspot a little bit larger but both throw great. In terms of throw, it appears that having the LED too high is worse than having it recessed too much. Once the LED gets too high the throw quickly lessens.


----------



## Pima Pants (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been to four different Home Depots in the Phoenix/Mesa AZ area and can't even find one.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 2, 2008)

Pima Pants said:


> I've been to four different Home Depots in the Phoenix/Mesa AZ area and can't even find one.



Really? I live in Mesa. I bought mine from the Home Depot at Dobson and the 202, in that Riverview shopping center where the theaters are. When I bought it there was only 1 unit left after I bought one.

My Dad bought one for my Mom from the location on Country Club just south of the US 60 freeway. He says when he bought that one, there were only 2 other units besides the one he bought.

There is another Home Depot he frequents, the one on Val Vista and Broadway I believe, and he said when he checked that location there were none there.

It sounds to me like they either aren't managing the stocking very well or else they are selling like hotcakes!

Just out of curiosity, did you find the place where this light was supposed to be, and see the other Husky lights, or have you not located the flashlight section at all? It took me a while to even find the flashlights in Home Depot, they were in a strange place and the first 2 employees I asked told me the wrong aisle number! It wasn't until the 3rd emplyee I asked that I actually got the right answer. In some ways I love Home Depot but sometimes they really tick me off, mainly any time I need to talk to an employee


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> By making the LED's metal ring just barely recessed below flush with the reflector, I was able to achieve a tighter hotspot with no doughnut hole or dark areas, and superior throw vs. having the LED ring flush or higher than the reflector. So, you're right. In terms of throw, it appears that having the LED too high is worse than having it recessed too much. Once the LED gets too high the throw quickly lessens.


 
Glad you went through the trouble to experiment further, and achieved success! I picked up another one this morning. I was just going from memory when estimating the depth of LED recession. I just picked one that seemed to match the depth of the last one, nad just hoped for better tint. It's better than my first one by far, but not quite as much throw as #2. So, I'm just going to call it a wrap and live with the off-tint and the baby rattle sound coming from inside #2 when I shake it. I don't even want to **** with it by taking it apart to purge the rattle culprit. With my luck, I would jinx the great throw. I figure it has a three year warranty, and if nothing shorts out in three years, it ain't gonna. And if it craps out in a couple years, the return policy says HD will replace it with an equal or greater value light, which at that time should be a step-up (maybe) from this light. I just figure I paid $25 for excellent throw (for the price), not perfect tint or quality control.


----------



## Pima Pants (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't check Dobson and the 202. Maybe I will tomorrow. I checked Power Rd. and McKellips, Val Vista, Country Club and US60 and one in Phoenix. I found all the Husky lights in one location where the Christmas gifts <$20, <$30 and <$50 are. I also checked the areas in front of the cash registers and found a couple of novelty lights and the hand tool area (no lights). I also scanned the electrical area without result.

Thanks for the info. I will keep checking.


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 2, 2008)

At the HD in Tucson, I found it in the tool bin area, where all the power tools are kept.



Pima Pants said:


> I didn't check Dobson and the 202. Maybe I will tomorrow. I checked Power Rd. and McKellips, Val Vista, Country Club and US60 and one in Phoenix. I found all the Husky lights in one location where the Christmas gifts <$20, <$30 and <$50 are. I also checked the areas in front of the cash registers and found a couple of novelty lights and the hand tool area (no lights). I also scanned the electrical area without result.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will keep checking.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 2, 2008)

I noticed something neat, on a cool night I can go outside and shine 2 lights up into space and kind of see the shape of the beam, at least the hotspot part of it.

Both the Husky lights I have seem to show a very acute angle of beam shooting into space, it's almost a straight pipe of light, it widens very slowly as it goes farther out. I can see which of the two beams stays tighter. Pretty cool! It seems to only work well on some nights though, maybe it's a humidity thing?


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 2, 2008)

I have two of these lights, and both have the LED almost perfectly centered, and one with it just slightly below the reflector and I only see a little difference in the beam. The only time I see a donut hole is if I shine the light about 6-7 inches from a wall. At long distances they are both all light. There is a ring around the hotspot on both, but they all seem to have that.

Mike


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> On a cool night I can go outside and see the shape of the beam, at least the hotspot part of it. Both the Husky lights I have seem to show a very acute angle of beam shooting into space, it's almost a straight pipe of light, it widens very slowly as it goes farther out. I can see which of the two beams stays tighter.


 
Yeah, a little moisture or dust in the air, and you no longer have a flashlight... it becomes a Light Saber! The side effect of having a tight beam.

If you think that's cool, at one time I purchased 13 POB HID lights to resell. I ran a run time test on all to be sure they all met the claimed run time. I charged them all and set them on end in a straight row one misty night, all pointing up. Talk about an effect! It looked like, what is it, the Luxor motel in Vegas, with all the lights pointing up from a pyramid? All the beams were in a line then converged, seemingly in outer space! I would have taken a beam shot, but my house is right in the landing path of a federal air field a little over a mile away, and I was kinda nervous to linger with the lights on like that. In fact, my next door neighbor, who works in the tower but happened to be home that night, saw the ebams and ran over to see what was going on. He called over to the tower and asked them to look due south, and they said they could see the beams from the tower! Then he strongly urged me to shut the lights down!


----------



## Pima Pants (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help Hellbore. I picked up the last one at the Home Depot at Dobson and the 202. It doesn't have the most perfectly centered emitter but it will do. The brightness is astounding. Thanks again.


----------



## Phil_508 (Nov 3, 2008)

I picked one up yesterday. The lens has a slight crack in it but it is on the side. Works well and can't beat it for $25


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 4, 2008)

It looks and sounds deathly bright.
but in my opinion, its not the nicest thing to look at, I can't get myself to buy one yet.
but 2D's driving a Cree, sounds sweet.


----------



## Duglite (Nov 4, 2008)

*My Vote Today:*

My Vote: This thread, which turned into a lively discussion and a great tip about a funky, low-cost thrower.:thanks:


----------



## Climb14er (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought one of the HD lights three weeks ago and have found it's an ideal light to keep in the basement office or in the garage.

Very bright, good spill, solid and most of all, low cost... all good attributes for a 'work light'.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 5, 2008)

I usually don't get suckered into buying a "cheap light" by a lot hype on the forum, but for $25, I figured I would give the Husky 2D a try expecting I would end up returning it. I just wanted to see what all the excitement in this thread was about.

Well, this light just blows me away and every other flashlight I own as far as throw is concerned. My LED is nearly perfectly centered and slightly recessed below the reflector. I lucked out with a nice warm tint. Although the concentric black ring and yellow cree rings are present around the hotspot, there aren't as many rings as some beam shots of other Husky's here seem to show. Outdoors in actual usage they aren't bothersome at all. OH, another thing; I don't find this light ugly at all. Its silver head is in keeping with the trend towards the look of stainless bezels, even though this is aluminum. (The larger heads of flashlights bump into things sometimes and the unfinished aluminum is not going to show the scratches like a black finished head would show.) The knurling on the light is just perfect, The rocket finned tailcap allows rock solid candle lighting not often accomplished with this heavy flashlights.

My only issue with my Husky is that when pressing the switch partially to get into momentary, I occasionally get flickering instead of steady light, or I have to press a second time to get a momentary that doesn't flicker. This isn't a big deal since I don't often use momentary, but the obsessive compulsive part of me wonders if another sample might do better in this regard. Perhaps, given the sample variations with this light, I should just count my blessings and stick with the one I have.


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 6, 2008)

No, I think you should send that one to me and get another one. 

Seriously tho, the flickering may subside after some use. Clicking of the switch _may_ clean/remove oxide that may have formed on the contacts. Or, you might try getting some DeoxIt in there. That wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 6, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> I occasionally get flickering instead of steady light, or I have to press a second time to get a momentary that doesn't flicker.


 
I have used three of these lights, and none of them flicker on momentary. Since you are happy with the light otherwise, I would play it safe, hang on to that one, and buy another one with good looking emitter, and try it. You'll most likely get one with a good switch, but if you happen to get a crappy tint or poor beam, you can always decide to keep your original one. Or, you might obtain the Husky Grail and get the best of both worlds!


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 6, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> No, I think you should send that one to me and get another one.
> 
> Seriously tho, the flickering may subside after some use. Clicking of the switch _may_ clean/remove oxide that may have formed on the contacts. Or, you might try getting some DeoxIt in there. That wouldn't hurt.


 

Lite-Me, you may be right. The more I use the switch, it seems the less often I am having a flickering problem with momentary. I have only had the light a day, so I will give it some more time to "break-in". Even then if this sample is not perfect, I will follow Turbo-Drive's suggestion and hold on to it while I try another. Fortunately, the HD had several more of these lights and a few others that looked like the LED was well centered. 

As far as getting Deoxit into the switch, I am not sure how I would do that. I was afraid to remove the rubber switch cover for fear I might rip the rubber or not be able to get it back over the switch. Perhaps anybody who has tried to remove the rubber switch cover could advise me whether it is a job the technically challenged should try or not.


Off subject a bit, the rings in the beam are all predictable as to what causes them. The black donut around the hotspot is caused by the opening in the reflector and the gap between the reflector and the LED. If the LED is perfectly centered, the hot spot will appear to be perfectly centered in the middle of the black donut. The first yellow ring is caused by the reflector flat portion changing directions from a plane and becoming a cone. If the LED is not perfectly centered you will get multiple yellow concentric yellow rings at this point. The less centered the LED the more yellow rings and further apart they will appear. My LED is close to perfectly centered and there are 3 yellow rings so close together they appear almost as a single ring. At the outer border of the spill area there is another yellow ring where the reflector reaches the bezel. If the reflector weren't highly polished, I think most of these rings wouldn't be visible, but then you wouldn't have this beautiful well defined hotspot and wonderful throw, something that no other light I have tried can do so well especially at this price.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 6, 2008)

Off subject a bit, the rings in the beam are all predictable as to what causes them. The black donut around the hotspot is caused by the opening in the reflector and the gap between the reflector and the LED. If the LED is perfectly centered, the hot spot will appear to be perfectly centered in the middle of the black donut. The first yellow ring is caused by the reflector flat portion changing directions from a plane and becoming a cone. If the LED is not perfectly centered you will get multiple yellow concentric yellow rings at this point. The less centered the LED the more yellow rings and further apart they will appear. My LED is close to perfectly centered and there are 3 yellow rings so close together they appear almost as a single ring. At the outer border of the spill area there is another yellow ring where the reflector reaches the bezel. If the reflector weren't highly polished, I think most of these rings wouldn't be visible, but then you wouldn't have this beautiful well defined hotspot and wonderful throw, something that no other light I have tried can do so well especially at this price.[/quote


Good points! What if that gap between the reflector and the LED was covered somehow with refective material???:thinking: I was thinking tin foil, but that may too simplistic!!:laughing:

Mike


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Try using mylar!


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 6, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> Off subject a bit, the rings in the beam are all predictable as to what causes them. The black donut around the hotspot is caused by the opening in the reflector and the gap between the reflector and the LED. If the LED is perfectly centered, the hot spot will appear to be perfectly centered in the middle of the black donut. The first yellow ring is caused by the reflector flat portion changing directions from a plane and becoming a cone. If the LED is not perfectly centered you will get multiple yellow concentric yellow rings at this point. The less centered the LED the more yellow rings and further apart they will appear. My LED is close to perfectly centered and there are 3 yellow rings so close together they appear almost as a single ring. At the outer border of the spill area there is another yellow ring where the reflector reaches the bezel. If the reflector weren't highly polished, I think most of these rings wouldn't be visible, but then you wouldn't have this beautiful well defined hotspot and wonderful throw, something that no other light I have tried can do so well especially at this price.[/quote
> 
> 
> Good points! What if that gap between the reflector and the LED was covered somehow with refective material???:thinking: I was thinking tin foil, but that may too simplistic!!:laughing:
> ...


 
Even if you could fill in the gap with reflective material as smooth and shiny as the reflector, you would at best reduce the size of the black donut that surrounds the hotspot, but still not get rid of the rings. I am not sure why they build the reflector with the wide flat plane at the bottom. You would think that a deeper cone design without the plane at the bottom of the reflector would have produced fewer rings. Perhaps the cost for that benefit would be too great. It would mean a much smaller hot spot and less spill, something most of us don't want to have. I'll live with my rings. At least mine are where they are supposed to be which means that my LED is also where it is supposed to be. Given the QC issues with this light, I am happy that I got one that is as good as it is. When you are using this baby outside, shining it at trees half way down the street, you don't see the rings, anyway.


----------



## GotLight (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello, New-bee Duane here,,,,,,,,

I was in need for a high end flashlight to use in my new part time Pizza Delivery job, I only work nights & a good light is needed. During my reaserch starting with E-bay, then onto the different new LED style's & then to manufacturers site's, I then stumbled upon this message board. My first thought was just how my people could a BB like this have that are active, well looks like ALOT ! ! And ton's of information, modification tricks, preference's, real world applications, test results & the such.....spent way too much time here, Including now, registering & adding a post myself ! !

My flash lights i have are mag's, 6 kinds, in my home the 5 cell - D size I have had for 25 years double's as a " Billy Club ", the shaft I have wrapped with base ball bat grip tape, for a very non-slip grip. sits near the front door. My favorite is a 3 cell - C size, nice benzle, skinny shaft, forward button, great feel & balance And it's Green. I have been using that for finding addresses on house's & street curbs, just not bright enough. 
I'm looking for:
LED technology ( low energy & longevity )
Bright/blinding brightness ( possible self defense )
spot light/ long throw ( or adjustable beam )
Inexpensive ( if possible )
standard alkaline batt's ( simplicity )
Strike benzle ( possible self defense again )
Variable light modes ( just seems cool )
Durability
Ect.....

Was ready to buy a Eagle Tac T10L or led lenser p7 or MTE ssc p7 

Still trying to figure out what might be best for this me & this application & saw the coments about this
Husky, home depo, 4w 2xD cree LED light for cheap $ $ , I stopped by HD & got it. Bigger than I initially wanted, but strong & looks mighty bright even in the daylight. The forward button works just like the mag's I was familiar with, good, no variable lighting features though. Larger size make's for a more realistic weapon than a 18650 size torch, I'm 6' 7" & my hands are huge, so the size might be advantageous I did the initial check of the bulb alignment & all 3 home depo had looked good, mine seems to have a tight beam, but the real test will be tonight's pizza run. Like a lot of folk's here said, If anything this is a powerfully handy 2xD flashlight for any purpose, so If it dosen't work out for the job I can return it to HD or keep it for other use's.


" I'll Be Back " ......... Duane


----------



## greenlight (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw it today at home depot. Damn, it is huge. I didn't buy one. They had a 1w and a 3w luxeon older model that looked more ergonomic, but I didn't buy that, either.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 6, 2008)

GotLight said:


> Hello, New-bee Duane here,,,,,,,,
> 
> I was in need for a high end flashlight to use in my new part time Pizza Delivery job, I only work nights & a good light is needed. During my reaserch starting with E-bay, then onto the different new LED style's & then to manufacturers site's, I then stumbled upon this message board. My first thought was just how my people could a BB like this have that are active, well looks like ALOT ! ! And ton's of information, modification tricks, preference's, real world applications, test results & the such.....spent way too much time here, Including now, registering & adding a post myself ! !
> 
> ...


 
I'll be surprised if you don't love this light for reading the house addresses. I tried mine tonight while in the car, and it was absolutely amazing how good it is. I like I how focused the hot spot is at long distances. You can read the address without the spill being too bright shining into the windows.


----------



## Jon S (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought four of these lights... they all looked centered but could not really tell for sure thru that dumb plastic shell... after testing them out, only one was centered, the rest were off... one was quite bad....

oo:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 6, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Even if you could fill in the gap with reflective material as smooth and shiny as the reflector, you would at best reduce the size of the black donut that surrounds the hotspot.


 
The depth of the LED is what determines at what point, or even if, the black doughnut comes into focus or not. Get a specimen with the LED mounted very slightly below the reflector, and the black doughnut is only visible up to a few feet, and completely disappears further out. That's what I noticed between my specimens, and Hellbore proved by experimenting with moving the LED in and out by minute amounts. The presence of the doughnut, or lack thereof, I believe is strictly a focus issue, and it can be focused out so that it is no longer present at far reaches.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 7, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> The depth of the LED is what determines at what point, or even if, the black doughnut comes into focus or not. Get a specimen with the LED mounted very slightly below the reflector, and the black doughnut is only visible up to a few feet, and completely disappears further out. That's what I noticed between my specimens, and Hellbore proved by experimenting with moving the LED in and out by minute amounts. The presence of the doughnut, or lack thereof, I believe is strictly a focus issue, and it can be focused out so that it is no longer present at far reaches.


 
I believe we are talking about different "donuts". The black spot that appears in the center of the hot spot at close distances that does NOT disappear at greater distances IS, as you say, the result of the LED being mounted too far forward with respect to the reflector. This is a bright donut with a black center.

The donut that we are talking about in this discusion perhaps could be better called the black corona or band that surrounds the hotspot. This black band around the hotspot is the result of the gap between the reflector and the actual emitter. It will not go away no matter how the LED is mounted. However, if the LED is perfectly centered within the hole of the reflector, the hotspot will be evenly surrounded by the black band. Here we have a black donut with the hotspot in the center.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 7, 2008)

I managed to pick one up today. I went through all 8 of the lights they had, only one was reasonably centered. The beam seems pretty good on mine.

I'm not sure why everyone was talking about these being huge. It's slightly thicker than a 2D [email protected], but also slightly shorter.

I would rather get a beating with a [email protected] than this thing though, it could really do some damage.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Nov 7, 2008)

This thing is possibly the ugliest flashlight I have ever seen. I say this without bias.

Wow. Monster ugly.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 8, 2008)

foxtrot29 said:


> This thing is possibly the ugliest flashlight I have ever seen. I say this without bias.
> 
> Wow. Monster ugly.


 
Don't take offence, foxtrot, but you do say it with bias, because beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
While I respect you and others may see this as ugly, not everyone would agree.

Personally, while I won't say this light is beautiful, I don't find it ugly at all. The very functional fin shaped tail, great for tail standing, is balanced by a fin shaped switch collar just below the silver head. Horizonal circular rings on the head are repeated in a similar pattern on both the tailcap and on the bottom of the switch collar. In between, the knurling is absolutely perfect. The flat for the Husky name aligns with the on/off button making it easy to locate the button. Just slide your thumb forward from the flat to the switch. The light is heavy but feels balanced in your hand.
The Silver head on the light to me is not only attractive, it is functional. It won't show scratches as much as if the head were black. My only major gripe is the crenelated bezel. I don't see a need for this other than it being consistent with then calling this a "tactical flashlight".

In any case, ugly or not, this is a flashlight, a tool and not a beauty contestant. At the price of this light, especially if you find it ugly, you don't worry about it getting beat up. Throw it in the car, or in your tool box, use it yourself, loan it out to your neighbor, and not worry about it.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 8, 2008)

let you all in on a secret...the shinny end can be spray painted gloss black and
like magic its got the Fenix look for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 9, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> My only major gripe is the crenelated bezel. I don't see a need for this other than it being consistent with then calling this a "tactical flashlight".



Personallly, I love that it is crenelated, because you will always know if you set it down and left it on, because you'll see light spilling out the crenelations


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 9, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Personallly, I love that it is crenelated, because you will always know if you set it down and left it on, because you'll see light spilling out the crenelations


 
Hellbore, you have a functional point there. I just don't like the way that the crenalations look. Still, function is what this light is all about. That finned tail cap which a lot of people say is ugly, really is quite functional. Outside of candle mode standing, it also prevents the light from rolling when layed on a horizontal surface.


----------



## farmer17 (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently bought this light after following the original thread. As I was pulling out of the Home Depot parking lot I was kind of mad at myself for buying it since it was so UGLY. I made sure I had the receipt handy so I could take it back, but after using it a few nights my opinion has changed.
It is such a powerful thrower and has a nice spill that I'm starting to like the looks. I actually think its pretty cool looking now and I don't think I would change the looks if even if I could. After all, most other 2D flashlights look pretty much the same.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 9, 2008)

farmer17 said:


> I recently bought this light after following the original thread. As I was pulling out of the Home Depot parking lot I was kind of mad at myself for buying it since it was so UGLY. I made sure I had the receipt handy so I could take it back, but after using it a few nights my opinion has changed.
> It is such a powerful thrower and has a nice spill that I'm starting to like the looks. I actually think its pretty cool looking now and I don't think I would change the looks if even if I could. After all, most other 2D flashlights look pretty much the same.


 
Welcome to the forum, Farmer 17! If this is one of your first lights, it is a wise choice. There isn't a better thrower for the money.

You know a light is no different than a woman in one way. If either a woman or a light treats you well, they becomes beautiful in your eyes and you wouldn't change their looks, though others may not appreciate their beauty.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 11, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> That finned tail cap which a lot of people say is ugly, really is quite functional.


 
Speaking of which, anybody noticed that the threads on the body and threads in the tail cap are prefectly threaded so that when the cap is tightened, the fins line up in exactly the same position as the fins near the head? They did not have to make the fins line up any particular way on the tail cap. It would have been just as functional with the four fins in any orientation. Though I wouldn't call this light an engineering marvel, I do notice a little detail like this, because it means some forethought had to go into the internal threading process for no other reason than external cosmetics, and that points to an attention to detail I don't normally find in cheap lights.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 11, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Speaking of which, anybody noticed that the threads on the body and threads in the tail cap are prefectly threaded so that when the cap is tightened, the fins line up in exactly the same position as the fins near the head?



They don't line up on either of the 2 lights we have bought.


----------



## germanium (Nov 11, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> They don't line up on either of the 2 lights we have bought.


 
Mine did not line up either.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 11, 2008)

foxtrot29 said:


> This thing is possibly the ugliest flashlight I have ever seen. I say this without bias.
> 
> Wow. Monster ugly.


 

i'm afraid so..., I agree.

has anyone tried to remove the Cree for use in another light?


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 11, 2008)

cruisemissile said:


> i'm afraid so..., I agree.
> 
> has anyone tried to remove the Cree for use in another light?


 
Why would you want to do that? If you thought the light was that ugly, why would you spend $25 in the first place just to take a Cree out of it.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 11, 2008)

germanium said:


> Mine did not line up either.


 
Hmmm... the three I bought all had the fins line up. So much for the brilliant design I was espousing!


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 12, 2008)

My fins line up perfectly.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anybody's tail cap O-ring tend to want to get displaced and pinched when installing the tail cap unless you screw it on very slowly and carefully?


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 12, 2008)

No problems with the O-ring on mine.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 12, 2008)

One other observation I wanted to mention. When I pointed the Husky into the air on a practically clear night, I noticed that my beam actually narrows at some distance away, then gets slightly wider again. This suggests that there is some set focal distance (a not yet identified sweet spot distance) in which the beam will probably melt lead! :rock:Has anyone else noticed this?

Hitec


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 12, 2008)

cruisemissile said:


> has anyone tried to remove the Cree for use in another light?



Kinda sorta. Really just pulled it all apart, hacked it to 1/3 the size and put it back together with a PWM dimmer and an external source- for a bike light.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 12, 2008)

huskyrunnr said:


> Kinda sorta. Really just pulled it all apart, hacked it to 1/3 the size and put it back together with a PWM dimmer and an external source- for a bike light.


 
Isn't that a picture of the German-built "Frankenhusky?"


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 13, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Isn't that a picture of the German-built "Frankenhusky?"



Heh, I was thinkin' the same thing. And folks thought the original was ugly!

Works for me tho'!


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 13, 2008)

huskyrunnr said:


> Kinda sorta. Really just pulled it all apart, hacked it to 1/3 the size and put it back together with a PWM dimmer and an external source- for a bike light.


 
that's some good engineering


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 13, 2008)

Isn't the beam a little tight for a bicycle light? One would think a bit less throw and more spill would be better...


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure you're right, I'm guessing that tight a beam would make you nauseous on a bike. Really what I'm using it for is for training sled dogs at night, on a dog cart or sled (hence 'huskyrunnr'). I called it a bike light because that is more familiar to this crowd. With a long string of dogs, throw is everything, spill, not so important. You want to see well past the lead dog. I was hoping for a helmet mount but I think this is just too bulky for that. I may still try it though. For a concrete comparison, my PT Apex just barely cuts it for running dogs.


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 13, 2008)

Not available at the Canadian Home Depot you say? Pity!

At least they don't show up on the computer. Whew!! Saved by the border. Now if they impose trade barriers from the US and China...I'll be rich!!! Live in the dark but I'll be rich!!

Sounds like a great by the bed light. Would light up my back yard just fine. 

Pat


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is an executable screenshow (3 slides) of backyard shots showing ambient light, the Husky200, and my Daylite 160. These are shots taken in fairly dense fog. Sorry, the executable doesn't work for Apples. Don't know how to work around that yet.

http://home.comcast.net/~rasanford1/Flashlights/Husky200 Vs Daylite160 FogShots.exe

Hitec


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2008)

huskyrunnr said:


> Kinda sorta. Really just pulled it all apart, hacked it to 1/3 the size and put it back together with a PWM dimmer and an external source- for a bike light.



Do you think we can get some beamshots of this beast in action? That's some really impressive work you did there!


----------



## f22shift (Nov 15, 2008)

in my local HD, they have a sign that says to ask the associate for this item. i'm guessing they had alot of buy/returns


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Nov 15, 2008)

f22shift said:


> in my local HD, they have a sign that says to ask the associate for this item. i'm guessing they had alot of buy/returns



Usually when I see a sign like that, it indicates that they are keeping the item under better stock control (i.e. locked up) because it is so popular for being stolen.

At my local HD, I went in about 2 weeks ago and they had maybe 7 or 8 of them on the rack. When I went back there was only 1 and it had an off-center led so I didn't purchase it.


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm new at this and I'm sure this is not as good as it could be. For one thing, I'm using a linear regulator rather than a buck.

So, I'm pulsing something over 1 A into the emitter at 1 kHz. At 50% duty cycle, the hotspots from modded and stock look the same in brightness. At 75% duty cycle, the hotspot from the modded looks only incrementally brighter, perhaps about 10%. Anything more than 75% duty cycle and I cannot detect an increase in brightness. Here are the beams side by side with 75% duty cycle on the modded.

One thing I notice is the difference in color. The modded looks more bluish while the stock looks green. I don't know if that is because of the higher current the emitter is getting or if it is just variation in individual emitters, as others have seen. I hopped up a Husky 3W headlamp today, and saw the same thing: hopped up is blue, stock is green.


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 15, 2008)

It's often been observed that white LEDs go greenish at lower currents. My sample of the Coleman MAX headlamp also goes greenish at the low setting.


----------



## huskyrunnr (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Happy, good to know it was not a figment...

I forgot to say, modded is the beam on the left. I'm not sure how to do beamshots that say anything. My son thought the right beam was brighter, looking at the photo, but in real-time I can assure you the left was. Maybe more distance? Still learning here.

Nice thing about PWM is that it does not change color as you dim it.


----------



## f22shift (Nov 16, 2008)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Usually when I see a sign like that, it indicates that they are keeping the item under better stock control (i.e. locked up) because it is so popular for being stolen.
> 
> At my local HD, I went in about 2 weeks ago and they had maybe 7 or 8 of them on the rack. When I went back there was only 1 and it had an off-center led so I didn't purchase it.


 
definitely a possibility.
this sign was at a higher income location.
the reason i thought my way was because the lower income area HD had them on the shelves. that HD has a guard that checks all receipts=high theft store. i guess it's still a possibility though.

i guess there's high demand now, not only cpf's but fatwalleters..


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 16, 2008)

f22shift said:


> That HD has a guard that checks all receipts=high theft store.


 
Which, by the way, you have every right to refuse to present the receipt. If there's no line at such a store and my receipt is still in my hands, I may let them glance at it if I'm not in a hurry. But, long line, and I just sail by. If they protest, just ask them if they are accusing you of theft, and if not, tell them there is no law or contract with the store which requires you to present a receipt. Exceptions would be Costco and possibly other warehouse clubs. By signing on the dotted line for membership, you agree to present your receipt at the door.


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 16, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Which, by the way, you have every right to refuse to present the receipt.



*+1 *:twothumbs

I do the same thing. I wish more people would. I walk right past the sheeple lined up to have a guard scribble on their receipts.

<soapbox>
If the guards suspect someone of theft, then stop them. Otherwise consider them to be a paying customer and treat them with the respect they deserve. Don't bark out orders to see their receipt without just cause. It's a pet peeve of mine after working retail many years ago. Customers are the ultimate boss and pay the salaries - treat them properly and they'll come back. Thieves should be dealt with harshly. Don't mix up the two.
</soapbox>


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 16, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> *+1 *:twothumbs
> 
> I do the same thing. I wish more people would. I walk right past the sheeple lined up to have a guard scribble on their receipts.
> 
> ...




I am the same way. Really drives the WalMart droids nuts!


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 16, 2008)

Picked one up last night, and I was very happy with the light. It's bigger than what I expected, but it throws a TON. Very good deal for a back yard/camping/what's that thing going bump in the night kind of light.


----------



## lightcacher (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked up one of these today at Home depot. Had to hunt for a while and finally asked a helpful young lady who knew exactly where they were. They had three left and out of the three, I found one that had a perfectly centered emitter. I also noticed that they were marked $24.97 which means that they have gone to "closeout" status so if you want one, you'd better hurry. I opened mine up in the car and noticed that the spring inside the end cap had popped loose but I was able to get it back in place with a screwdriver. This thing kind of reminds me of the old "a mule is a horse designed by a committee" saying I've heard all my life. It isn't the prettiest flashlight I've ever seen but it kind of grows on you after a while. One thing is for certain though, if you find yourself in a situation where you have to defend yourself, a couple of hits with that scalloped bezel is definitely going to get your attacker's attention. This thing is heavy enough and that bezel is sharp enough to really do some damage. I haven't had a chance to test it out in the dark yet but just from what I've seen shining it around in the house, it's extremely bright. Hope to have some fun with it tonight.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought 24.97 was the regular price. I didn't think it was on closeout. However, I did see a number of other Husky lights that were marked on sale.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 18, 2008)

I have never seen it at any other price than $24.97


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 18, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> I have never seen it at any other price than $24.97



I paid $29.99 (or .97 I forget) for mine. I also went to another Home Depot in Syracuse last weekend and they were charging $29.99 as well.


----------



## lightcacher (Nov 18, 2008)

When I used to work at Sears, "97" in the cents indicated that an item was a closeout and when the stores supply ran out, there would be no more. Home Depot probably uses the same code.


----------



## jfong (Nov 18, 2008)

When I called to check availability at my local HD last week, the rep said the computer only shows 2 in stock, but more have been ordered. The price was $24.97. 

Could "order" mean that are moving them from stores that have them to stores where they are selling out? Maybe... but not likely?

Anyway, I got two (from a different store, though). They throw like my Streamlight Ultrastinger or Terralux'ed 4D Mag, but are much brighter than the Mag, and smaller too, which makes it a nice flashlight for keeping in my backpack. Both are yellow-y, one slightly more than the other, but the emitters are centered enough that the rings don't bother me.


Oh! Could we come up with a good name/nickname to refer to this light? "The Husky 2D / 4W / 200 Lumen" takes up too much room in my sig.


----------



## lightcacher (Nov 18, 2008)

Many times a store will put in an order for an item that is selling well at their store and inventory for the order will be pulled from as store where the item is not selling well. It's also possible that they may still have some in their distribution center but aren't going to re-order after these are gone.


----------



## lightcacher (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh! Could we come up with a good name/nickname to refer to this light? "The Husky 2D / 4W / 200 Lumen" takes up too much room in my sig.[/quote said:


> How about the "HD Masterblaster"?


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 18, 2008)

jfong said:


> Oh! Could we come up with a good name/nickname to refer to this light? "The Husky 2D / 4W / 200 Lumen" takes up too much room in my sig.



Looks more like a bulldog to me...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 18, 2008)

How about the Apollo? It fits with the spaceship design.


----------



## optodoofus (Nov 18, 2008)

jfong said:


> Oh! Could we come up with a good name/nickname to refer to this light? "The Husky 2D / 4W / 200 Lumen" takes up too much room in my sig.



How 'bout The Husky Pug. Sums it up nicely.

I purchased one for $24.97 as well. Had to look through them to find one with a well-centered emitter. Thanks to the posters who tipped us on that. A few of them were way off-center.

This light does have a very tight beam and excellent throw. It does not put out nearly as much light as my Malkoff 3D drop-in, but is a great light for my kid to take camping with them. There is no way they're taking my Malkoff Mag.

optodoofus


----------



## grayrock (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone have any trick to making the switch easier to feel/find in the dark? I painted the end glossy black. Improved the looks tremendously.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 23, 2008)

grayrock said:


> Anyone have any trick to making the switch easier to feel/find in the dark? I painted the end glossy black. Improved the looks tremendously.


 
You really shouldn't have a problem finding the switch. It sits directly above the flat portion of the light with the Husky name on it. I just place my thumb on the flat and move it forward to the switch. What could be simpler?


----------



## Magnus1959 (Nov 23, 2008)

Now you guys made me get one for myself.


----------



## Duglite (Nov 24, 2008)

Duglite said:


> My father and my brother each live in houses on fairly large lots in dark areas. I know that neither of them has a good light that can illuminate any area of the property from any other point. I think these would make great gifts for them



I bought two more of these, and tested them. The switches on both are so hard to press that there's no way pop could do it with his arthritis. My bro will probably be okay with it. So one goes back.

Maybe a Task Force 2C for pop? I finally got myself one and it's not bad at all.

I guess the price of a cheap thrower is WILDLY inconsistent quality control. I can't spend my time and gas playing HD Lotto to find a softer switch.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine cost a lot more than $24.99. They must have been on sale.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 25, 2008)

Duglite said:


> I bought two more of these, and tested them. The switches on both are so hard to press that there's no way pop could do it with his arthritis. My bro will probably be okay with it. So one goes back.
> 
> Maybe a Task Force 2C for pop? I finally got myself one and it's not bad at all.
> 
> I guess the price of a cheap thrower is WILDLY inconsistent quality control. I can't spend my time and gas playing HD Lotto to find a softer switch.


 
I agree with you about the lousy quality control. I have gone through at least a half a dozen before I found one with both a good, easy to operate switch and a good beam. If you are patient enough or lucky enough you can get a good one, but I wouldn't wait long to look. Why? I would be very suprised if this light stays in the Home Depot catalog long, in spite of the instant popularity this forum has created for the light. Because of all the returns that the members of this forum are doing, I can't imagine Home Depot won't begin to wonder if it is worth all the trouble to carry this item.


----------



## litemup (Nov 25, 2008)

I also paid 29 and change at the HD in Manchester, TN. I just picked one up on my way home from work, got it for the better half.:laughing: Seriously, I did get it for her. An early Christmas present. It will be her, take the dogs potty at night light. This light is very bright for 29 bucks. A nice white hot spot and useable spill. Can't wait to try it out at tonight - with the wife's permission that is. Not the best of quality, but for the money, it works well... I want to see how bright this Husky is, compared to my 6 D cell led maglite.

Litemup


----------



## rushnrockt (Nov 25, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> I agree with you about the lousy quality control. I have gone through at least a half a dozen before I found one with both a good, easy to operate switch and a good beam. If you are patient enough or lucky enough you can get a good one, but I wouldn't wait long to look. Why? I would be very suprised if this light stays in the Home Depot catalog long, in spite of the instant popularity this forum has created for the light. Because of all the returns that the members of this forum are doing, I can't imagine Home Depot won't begin to wonder if it is worth all the trouble to carry this item.




I hope the quality will improve before they discontinue, I am still looking for the perfect light! I've been exchanging one a week for a month now every time I am in a vicinity of Home Depot, now I have two decent ones, but there's definitely room for improvement.


----------



## Duglite (Nov 25, 2008)

I kept the first one I got. The switch is good enough for me, the hotspot is just ever-so-slightly off center, just slightly greenish... and the throw lives up to the hype. And yet it's still a clunky, unattractive package that doesn't have the polished appearance that I'd like to see in a gift that I am giving. Without getting into anything exotic, I think the Task Force 2C comes closer in its price range. It's just novel enough for anyone who has been raised on Maglights (and probably has one under their bed) to see it as interesting and useful. It (the TF 2C) will probably out-throw anything else the average person has on hand, so I think it would be welcomed.

Or is there another thrower of a light in the same or slightly higher price range that's more attractive as a gift, but low-maintenance enough for a regular person? (And isn't this just a re-wording of a thousand other similar questions on this forum?)


----------



## JWP_EE (Nov 25, 2008)

I got this light about a month ago. I have been happy with it other than the inside stinks.

Yesterday I went to use it and found it only worked in momentary. Even when I clicked the switch it would go off when released. Then even the momentary got flakey.

I read earlier in this thread someone had a problem with the switch and solved it by cycling the switch. I cycled the switch for about 3 minutes and proper operation finally returned.

Anyone else seeing this problem? Any thoughts as to the longevity of the switch? Maybe the stink I smell inside is somehow coating the switch contacts?


----------



## rushnrockt (Nov 25, 2008)

Duglite said:


> Or is there another thrower of a light in the same or slightly higher price range that's more attractive as a gift, but low-maintenance enough for a regular person? (And isn't this just a re-wording of a thousand other similar questions on this forum?)




By the looks of it, Rayovac Extreme 4W can be the "more attractive" cheap light to try out. It does look sleeker than the Husky, although personally I like the scary look of the Husky.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 25, 2008)

rushnrockt said:


> I hope the quality will improve before they discontinue, I am still looking for the perfect light! I've been exchanging one a week for a month now every time I am in a vicinity of Home Depot, now I have two decent ones, but there's definitely room for improvement.


 
I doubt that the quality will improve before this model gets dropped.
Does the Home Depot customer service person issuing a refund to you, even write down what you said is wrong with the light? I have returned several to different stores, and NEVER has anyone understood or written down that the switch has a problem or that the LED isn't centered properly. So if a specific quality issue isn't documented, how are they going to address it and improve it. It's my guess that outside of the CPF forum people, this light would not be a hot item at Home Depot. (It certainly doesn't have enough visual appeal to be flying off the shelf to somebody who isn't informed about its virtues.) Among our people here buying it, I would guess the return rate is at least 50%. If you were a Home Depot collecting all these rejects, not understanding whats wrong with them because they do light up, would you continue to bother stocking this item?


----------



## rushnrockt (Nov 25, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> I doubt that the quality will improve before this model gets dropped.
> Does the Home Depot customer service person issuing a refund to you, even write down what you said is wrong with the light? I have returned several to different stores, and NEVER has anyone understood or written down that the switch has a problem or that the LED isn't centered properly. So if a specific quality issue isn't documented, how are they going to address it and improve it. It's my guess that outside of the CPF forum people, this light would not be a hot item at Home Depot. (It certainly doesn't have enough visual appeal to be flying off the shelf to somebody who isn't informed about its virtues.) Among our people here buying it, I would guess the return rate is at least 50%. If you were a Home Depot collecting all these rejects, not understanding whats wrong with them because they do light up, would you continue to bother stocking this item?



Neither Lowes nor Home Depot ever asks me for the reason I am returning anything. I can see how high returns combined with no feedback to manufacturing can lead to the light disappearing. At the same time, I don't think anyone at Husky has any illusions about the issues we deal with as users. So I just hope they keep it around for me to get that one perfect light


----------



## litemup (Nov 25, 2008)

Had a chance to try the husky out tonight. Very bright, with a blueish tint, (didn't look blueish during the day in the house). Great throw, and, plenty of side spill. Should do a very nice job around the house. By the way, it is just about as bright as my 6 D cell LED maglite - I was surprised at that. As stated many times in this thread, the switch is a little hard to press fully, but not impossible to live with. So far, nice light for the money.
Litemup


----------



## boss429 (Nov 27, 2008)

Magnus1959 said:


> Mine cost a lot more than $24.99. They must have been on sale.


 
FYI-Way back on page 4?5?6? another member told a salesperson everyone else on this board were getting them $24.99 and they gave it to him at that price.


----------



## tvman (Nov 27, 2008)

rushnrockt said:


> By the looks of it, Rayovac Extreme 4W can be the "more attractive" cheap light to try out. It does look sleeker than the Husky, although personally I like the scary look of the Husky.



how does the Rayovac 4w 2c Extreme compare to the Taskforce 2c cree? I have only been able to locate the Rayovac 4w at Sears for $35 - not at any local WM's. I like the Taskforce (using Rayovac 2900mah nmh and aa to c adapters with Rayovac hybrids) but I have to use washers and/or grommets or something else or mod the spring(s) to get a good connection (except using the duracell alkies). The RC nipples don't visually look a different size than the duracell alkies but the RC batt circumference appears larger.


----------



## boss429 (Nov 27, 2008)

tvman said:


> how does the Rayovac 4w 2c Extreme compare to the Taskforce 2c cree? I have only been able to locate the Rayovac 4w at Sears for $35 - not at any local WM's. I like the Taskforce (using Rayovac 2900mah nmh and aa to c adapters with Rayovac hybrids) but I have to use washers and/or grommets or something else or mod the spring(s) to get a good connection (even using the duracell alkies).


 Avoid WM's:sick2:!


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 28, 2008)

My Husky came through last night. I got my car stuck in the mud and I had to call AAA to get me out. The guy with the tow truck, when he gets to my car after an hours wait, looks at my car with a cheap Everyready incadescent light having a very feeble beam even at a 3 foot distance. He shakes his head and says, "I don't know if I want to take on this job. I don't know if I want to get my truck stuck in the mud too or get dirty. Maybe I will call and let tripple A send out another service company". I pull out the Husky and light up the entire side of the care including this guy's truck. He says,"WOW", where did you get that? We start talking about the Husky and Home Depot. Soon, he is my friend and decides he will help me.


----------



## boss429 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good story!
Here's some pics of the 3watt Husky 145 lumen Tactical Flashlight.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2717876#post2717876


----------



## rushnrockt (Nov 29, 2008)

tvman said:


> how does the Rayovac 4w 2c Extreme compare to the Taskforce 2c cree? I have only been able to locate the Rayovac 4w at Sears for $35 - not at any local WM's. I like the Taskforce (using Rayovac 2900mah nmh and aa to c adapters with Rayovac hybrids) but I have to use washers and/or grommets or something else or mod the spring(s) to get a good connection (even using the duracell alkies).



Since I am going crazy only on the cheap side for now, I got the Rayovac 4W 3C extreme at K-Mart for $21. If you are interested and have a K-mart available in your area that's closing down, hit them up.

You can find a separate thread on this light around here, but here is my quick take. The Rayovac claims 150 lumens and although I can't verify numbers, it is certainly not as bright as Husky 4W. At the same time, it is without a question a bright light, noticeably brighter than my TaskForce. It also has better LED positioning than the Husky which allows for a very smooth beam. There are no color artifacts in my two Rayovacs as there are in a Husky. Personally, I am still liking the Husky for the pure amount of light, but for people with smaller hands, or that like to have a strap built-in or just picky about smoothness of their beam, the Rayovac works beautifully, especially if you get it on sale!

P.S. I get connection issues on TF sometimes too. Hmm.


----------



## j2kei (Nov 29, 2008)

has anyone measured the lux on these huskies?


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 29, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> My Husky came through last night. I got my car stuck in the mud and I had to call AAA to get me out. The guy with the tow truck, when he gets to my car after an hours wait, looks at my car with a cheap Everyready incadescent light having a very feeble beam even at a 3 foot distance. He shakes his head and says, "I don't know if I want to take on this job. I don't know if I want to get my truck stuck in the mud too or get dirty. Maybe I will call and let tripple A send out another service company". I pull out the Husky and light up the entire side of the care including this guy's truck. He says,"WOW", where did you get that? We start talking about the Husky and Home Depot. Soon, he is my friend and decides he will help me.


 
Huh??????:thinking: What kind of tow truck operator was he? He gets called out to help you, and is afraid to get dirty?????? If he told me that, I would be raising hell with the company he worked for. I am glad he finally decided to do his frickin job!!

Mike


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 29, 2008)

j2kei said:


> has anyone measured the lux on these huskies?




I tested mine at over 16,000 lux at 1m.


----------



## boss429 (Nov 30, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> Huh??????:thinking: What kind of tow truck operator was he? He gets called out to help you, and is afraid to get dirty?????? If he told me that, I would be raising hell with the company he worked for. I am glad he finally decided to do his frickin job!!
> 
> Mike


That wrecker driver is the new CPF Beeotch!-LOL


----------



## AA6TZ (Nov 30, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> My Husky came through last night. I got my car stuck in the mud and I had to call AAA to get me out. The guy with the tow truck, when he gets to my car after an hours wait, looks at my car with a cheap Everyready incadescent light having a very feeble beam even at a 3 foot distance. He shakes his head and says, "I don't know if I want to take on this job. I don't know if I want to get my truck stuck in the mud too or get dirty. Maybe I will call and let tripple A send out another service company". I pull out the Husky and light up the entire side of the care including this guy's truck. He says,"WOW", where did you get that? We start talking about the Husky and Home Depot. Soon, he is my friend and decides he will help me.


 
The next logical step would be to try this approach with the ladies! 

-Clive


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 30, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> Huh??????:thinking: What kind of tow truck operator was he? He gets called out to help you, and is afraid to get dirty?????? If he told me that, I would be raising hell with the company he worked for. I am glad he finally decided to do his frickin job!!
> 
> Mike


 
The more I thought about this incident, I think this guy was fishing for some extra money on Thanksgiving. He was a AAA contractor not working drirectly for AAA. Had he come out and asked for money, he would have been in serious trouble, were I to have complained to AAA about it. I didn't bite with his "I don't have to take this job". I didn't think to pull out a 10 spot, but I'll bet he was hoping. Perhaps he would have done the job, even without the Husky. I don't think, though, my flashlight and the ensuing discussion hurt.


----------



## Duglite (Nov 30, 2008)

If I were a tow truck driver and I encountered anyone with a Husky, with its seriously lethal-looking bezel, I'd feel pretty much compelled to get dirty and pull the vehicle out of the mud. Heck, I'd pull it out of the Grand Canyon if you waved that bezel in my direction. Assuming I wasn't already blinded by the beam. (Assuming the switch didn't fail and the light actually came on.)


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Duglite said:


> If I were a tow truck driver and I encountered anyone with a Husky, with its seriously lethal-looking bezel, I'd feel pretty much compelled to get dirty and pull the vehicle out of the mud. Heck, I'd pull it out of the Grand Canyon if you waved that bezel in my direction. Assuming I wasn't already blinded by the beam. (Assuming the switch didn't fail and the light actually came on.)


 
*+1* --- What he said!  :laughing: 

-Clive


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 1, 2008)

boss429 said:


> FYI-Way back on page 4?5?6? another member told a salesperson everyone else on this board were getting them $24.99 and they gave it to him at that price.


 Took mine back to the store and they gave it to me for the correct price of $24.99, thanks


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 1, 2008)

home depot out in ventura has that price right off of the rack, picked one up on sat.


----------



## kashkoi (Dec 2, 2008)

head removal and perfect focus.

the thread locker on the screws between the head and barrel can be defeated. I used a heat gun to heat the head of the flashlight to somewhere around 250-300 deg F. basically if you can put your bare hand on the flashlight head, it's not hot enough.

but first, you must remove the lens, o-ring, and reflector. I used 95 psi air from my compressor. I drilled a hole in a small piece of plywood, applied double-sided tape to seal against the uncapped barrel of the flashlight, put my blowgun in the hole in the plywood, held everything together, put the head of the flashlight in my jacket pocket, let off a burst with the airgun (about half a second). and pop! the lens, o-ring, and reflector were in my jacket pocket.

now, for the head removal. you'll need two strap wrenches. wrap one strap wrench around the knurled portion of the barrel. heat the grooved part of the head with the heat gun for about a minute. get the second strap wrench onto the head of the flashlight, try to unscrew. it may take a few tries, and it may also take some penetrating oil on the threads from inside the head. I lost track when I tried that.

I really like this powerful cheap light. this all started because the o-ring under the head of my flashlight was herniated out one side. I don't much like the flanges on near the switch so I machined them off with my lathe. here's a pic of my light back together. I need a new o-ring, but I can get a ring free beam from my light now.


----------



## Hellbore (Dec 3, 2008)

kashkoi said:


> here's a pic of my light back together.



?? I don't see any picture!


----------



## boss429 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> ?? I don't see any picture!


 
Me neither.:candle:


----------



## Duglite (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah, but I can picture it in my mind due to the vivid description... and it all sounds like a big pain in the, well, tail cap. Guess that shows that I'm not a true hobbyist.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 3, 2008)

Somewhere toward the beginning of this thread, someone else removed the head, and it did not involve nearly this much effort. Since the QC on this light is virtually non-existent, perhaps the effort required for any given head removal is directly proportional to how much thread locker the Chinaman thought to apply that day.


----------



## tvman (Dec 4, 2008)

rushnrockt said:


> Since I am going crazy only on the cheap side for now, I got the Rayovac 4W 3C extreme at K-Mart for $21. If you are interested and have a K-mart available in your area that's closing down, hit them up.
> 
> You can find a separate thread on this light around here, but here is my quick take. The Rayovac claims 150 lumens and although I can't verify numbers, it is certainly not as bright as Husky 4W. At the same time, it is without a question a bright light, noticeably brighter than my TaskForce. It also has better LED positioning than the Husky which allows for a very smooth beam. There are no color artifacts in my two Rayovacs as there are in a Husky. Personally, I am still liking the Husky for the pure amount of light, but for people with smaller hands, or that like to have a strap built-in or just picky about smoothness of their beam, the Rayovac works beautifully, especially if you get it on sale!
> 
> P.S. I get connection issues on TF sometimes too. Hmm.



thanks much for the info rushnrockt. I don't have a KM in town but I think there are still 2 within 30 miles. $21 is in my price range.


----------



## tvman (Dec 4, 2008)

tvman said:


> thanks much for the info rushnrockt. I don't have a KM in town but I think there are still 2 within 30 miles. $21 is in my price range.



KM has them for $29.99 and Sears for $34.99. I may see if Sears will price match at $30 because I have $10 off Sear BF card from a couple of years ago. I don't know if Sears ever has the Rayovac 4w 2c on sale.


----------



## kashkoi (Dec 5, 2008)

---sorry been sidetracked on posting the pic.

the thread locker on the screws between the head and barrel can be defeated. I used a heat gun to heat the head of the flashlight to somewhere around 250-300 deg F. basically if you can put your bare hand on the flashlight head, it's not hot enough.

but first, you must remove the lens, o-ring, and reflector. I used 95 psi air from my compressor. I drilled a hole in a small piece of plywood, applied double-sided tape to seal against the uncapped barrel of the flashlight, put my blowgun in the hole in the plywood, held everything together, put the head of the flashlight in my jacket pocket, let off a burst with the airgun (about half a second). and pop! the lens, o-ring, and reflector were in my jacket pocket.

now, for the head removal. you'll need two strap wrenches. wrap one strap wrench around the knurled portion of the barrel. heat the grooved part of the head with the heat gun for about a minute. get the second strap wrench onto the head of the flashlight, try to unscrew. it may take a few tries, and it may also take some penetrating oil on the threads from inside the head. I lost track when I tried that.

I really like this powerful cheap light. this all started because the o-ring under the head of my flashlight was herniated out one side. I don't much like the flanges on near the switch so I machined them off with my lathe. here's a pic of my light back together. I need a new o-ring, but I can get a ring free beam from my light now.[/quote]


----------



## kashkoi (Dec 6, 2008)

success?


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice job! It looks more stream lined. How about painting the head or just paint those flattened fins beneath the head? What do you think?


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 6, 2008)

What is the SKU of this light?


----------



## kashkoi (Dec 7, 2008)

BabyDoc
thanks, the flanges being gone really helps in that flashlight/gun grip you see on tv.
I'm going to leave silver parts silver. I like the light saber look. and, my kid likes it too. *:* ]

YZINGERR, sku is 626 731.


----------



## Duglite (Dec 7, 2008)

Why can't some company produce a light in this price range, with THIS throw power, but with a reliable switch, more consistent LED centering (if not binning as well) and an even slightly more attractive presentation? I'd pay 20%-40% more for that without even blinking. I LIKE the fact that it's a double-D that won't run out in an emergency, and that it has a little heft for, well, an emergency. The crown doesn't have to be THAT lethal.:shrug:


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 7, 2008)

kashkoi said:


> BabyDoc
> thanks, the flanges being gone really helps in that flashlight/gun grip you see on tv.
> I'm going to leave silver parts silver. I like the light saber look. and, my kid likes it too. *:* ]
> 
> YZINGERR, sku is 626 731.


I saw that SKU earlier, but it doesnt work on their website and the guy at home depot said that "it didnt work". Thanks!


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 8, 2008)

YZINGERR said:


> I saw that SKU earlier, but it doesnt work on their website and the guy at home depot said that "it didnt work". Thanks!


 
Not all HOME DEPOTS carry this light. They will only have the number in their system if they carry the item. Call around if there are others Home Depots in your area. This is the correct SKU number.


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 8, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Not all HOME DEPOTS carry this light. They will only have the number in their system if they carry the item. Call around if there are others Home Depots in your area. This is the correct SKU number.


that does make sense!
Thanks!


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 9, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Not all HOME DEPOTS carry this light. They will only have the number in their system if they carry the item. Call around if there are others Home Depots in your area. This is the correct SKU number.


 
*+1.*

-Clive


----------



## insanefred (Dec 9, 2008)

I got a almost perfectly centered light. However, I am returning it because, well... I thought it would be a whole lot better. :sigh:


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 9, 2008)

insanefred said:


> I got a almost perfectly centered light. However, I am returning it because, well... I thought it would be a whole lot better. :sigh:


what didnt you like about it?


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 9, 2008)

insanefred said:


> I got a almost perfectly centered light. However, I am returning it because, well... I thought it would be a whole lot better. :sigh:


 What do you expect out of $25 light?


----------



## insanefred (Dec 9, 2008)

YZINGERR said:


> what didnt you like about it?



Overall, it just didn't impress me. It's bright, but not really as much as I wanted, it throws, but not nearly as much as I thought. 
I also don't like the tint at all, at least not what I'd use it for. 

As for it being just $25 I'd would recommend it to SOME people. I mean, you never know when you find a gem from time to time.
The end result, , it's just not for me. 

Things I liked:
overall build
tailstands

Things I didn't like
emitter color temp.
plastic lens
Trendy "tactical" style light


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 9, 2008)

insanefred said:


> Overall, it just didn't impress me. It's bright, but not really as much as I wanted, it throws, but not nearly as much as I thought.
> I also don't like the tint at all, at least not what I'd use it for.
> 
> As for it being just $25 I'd would recommend it to SOME people. I mean, you never know when you find a gem from time to time.
> ...


 
Thanks for your imput!


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, off I went to HD this morning. 

They had 2 of them on the hook so I thought there wouldn't be much chance of getting a perfectly centered chip. I was pleasantly wrong as both of them had a centered chip. However one, although centered, was canted off square so I took the one where the die was squared with the axis of the switch. The die does appear to have 4 legs.

A quick inspection: O rings are well lubricated and the threads are decent though not of MagLite quality. The reflector seems free from dirt and the lens is lexan or a like plastic. I wish it were glass. The beam has a tight round center spot with a moderate spill. The overall construction is really not that bad considering the cost. I can tell you this, it is brighter and probably has a longer throw than my 6 cell Krypton MagLite! I will see tonight.  On a quick garage door test I don't notice any green tint but it does exhibit some blueing. The exterior is certainly Russian looking but I kind of like that Soyuz look! We will have to see if it is indeed as rugged and dependable as the Soyuz spacecraft.  

Overall, I think it's one of the best throwing lights that I have. It will become a primary carry for my nightly walks. I'll keep the S&W (flashlight that is) in my pocket for back-up.

Can you go wrong for the price vs performance? NO. Just make sure the chip is centered.


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 9, 2008)

I tested mine tonight on my dog walk and I can clearly state that it's much brighter and has a longer more concise throw than my 6 D krypton maglite. The beam will easily illuminate things a block away and within 100ft. the brilliance on the target it startling. It feels good in the hand when walking and is not too heavy in my coat pocket. IMHO, it's the best 2D light I have come across to date!:thumbsup:

Note: after about 15 minutes of on and off use, I smelled no odors of any kind other than the newness of the product.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 10, 2008)

insanefred said:


> Overall, it just didn't impress me. It's bright, but not really as much as I wanted, it throws, but not nearly as much as I thought.
> I also don't like the tint at all, at least not what I'd use it for.
> 
> As for it being just $25 I'd would recommend it to SOME people. I mean, you never know when you find a gem from time to time.
> ...


 
i would say that's a fair review. the fins does give it the goofy look but does make it tailstand with confidence which is very very useful. a mag can barely tailstand.

i think the plastic lens is good because of the cost cutting and durability. i have cracked an ucl lens in a mag when dropped at waist height. it adds to it's bargain beater personality. eventually it will get all scratched up though.

which brings up the point that i think the light is near perfect for it's design. all it needed was to be able to easily open. that would make alignment a possibility plus able to upgrade some parts like the lens or sputtering the reflector.


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 10, 2008)

f22shift said:


> i would say that's a fair review. the fins does give it the goofy look but does make it tailstand with confidence which is very very useful. a mag can barely tailstand.
> 
> i think the plastic lens is good because of the cost cutting and durability. i have cracked an ucl lens in a mag when dropped at waist height. it adds to it's bargain beater personality. eventually it will get all scratched up though.
> 
> which brings up the point that i think the light is near perfect for it's design. all it needed was to be able to easily open. that would make alignment a possibility plus able to upgrade some parts like the lens or sputtering the reflector.


 
The plastic lens can be easily polished using plastic polish available at any auto parts store.

I just got another HUFFY 2D, with almost too perfect alignment of the LED. In fact it is so good, there are hardly any artificact rings. There is no black donut in the center either, whether the light is 6 inches from the wall or 20 feet from the wall. What I do see, however, is a perfect image of the LED on the wall, with a hot spot in the center and the small gold ring around it. In between there is fall off in brightness but no black ring. In other words, instead of a uniform hot spot, I see a hotspot with a hotter center and hotter outer border but no black in between. Whether this is desirable or not, I don't know.


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 11, 2008)

3D maglite w/ terralux 3 watt 
vs.
Husky 4 watt











MAG on left HUSKY on right


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 11, 2008)

p.s. my local HD has 7 of these in-stock, 2 had centered chips. This was obviously one of them


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 11, 2008)

YZINGERR said:


> p.s. my local HD has 7 of these in-stock, 2 had centered chips. This was obviously one of them


 
Congratulations -- BOTH are great-looking torches. The Husky is arguably one of the "neatest" (looks _and_ function) lights to have ever graced HD's shelves, IMHO.

-Clive


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 11, 2008)

AA6TZ said:


> Congratulations -- BOTH are great-looking torches. The Husky is arguably one of the "neatest" (looks _and_ function) lights to have ever graced HD's shelves, IMHO.
> 
> -Clive


 
Opinions are certainly divided on the looks. Most people here either love or hate the appearance of this light. I am glad you think this is a neat looking light.
In my case, the looks sort of grew on me.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 11, 2008)

I would like it better if it was solid black but I like the looks and feel of this light.


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 11, 2008)

the only thing i dont like are the halos.. they are quite annoying IMHO, then again, i dont like the bluish tint on the terralux either


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 11, 2008)

awesume i was looking for this


----------



## retrodog (Dec 11, 2008)

I picked up two of these at the local HD after work today. I tested one and found it to be a very focused beam. I could easily see things in trees out to over 100 yrds. Very impressive. No real flood capability but it does send out enough laterally to really light up a room or large inside area. 

What a great find for an excellent price. Thanks to the OP for posting this.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 12, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Opinions are certainly divided on the looks. Most people here either love or hate the appearance of this light. I am glad you think this is a neat looking light. In my case, the looks sort of grew on me.


 
It's looks are, well, striking (pardon the pun) IMHO. It's *so* unusual looking that it begs for a second (third, and so forth) glance. To hear that it operates so effectively makes it look even BETTER to me now!!! :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 12, 2008)

YZINGERR said:


> 3D maglite w/ terralux 3 watt
> vs.
> Husky 4 watt
> 
> ...


 
Nice comparison. Might you be able to take an outdoor beamshot comparison of those two?


----------



## retrodog (Dec 12, 2008)

My HD also had the solid black 3 Watt version. That model appeared to have three power sittings. That would be a nice feature to have on the 4 watt model.


----------



## YZINGERR (Dec 12, 2008)

retrodog said:


> My HD also had the solid black 3 Watt version. That model appeared to have three power sittings. That would be a nice feature to have on the 4 watt model.


I said the exact same thing when i saw 'em.

RYANRPM: will do!


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 12, 2008)

Funny, I was out in the New Orleans snow last night using my new Husky 2D and for the life of me I couldn't tell what color the barrel was due to the darkness. I usually use my flashlights when it's dark.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 13, 2008)

retrodog said:


> My HD also had the solid black 3 Watt version. That model appeared to have three power sittings. That would be a nice feature to have on the 4 watt model.


 
In principle, yes it would. Unfortunately, the three levels on the 3 watt version are so close together in brightness as to be virtually identical.


----------



## jusval (Dec 13, 2008)

I finally went down to Home Depot, to get plumbing supplies and bought one of these lights. Took it home, opened it up and after seeing how poor the quality was, I took it back. I know what do you want for $25.00?

I bought it to see what one of these overseas lights was like, because I was thinking of buying one of the lights off those online sites. 

The reflector was crooked, so the beam was really oval. The threads looked and felt like they were cut with a file. I didn't expect cast aluminum, but I'm sure it's cheaper for them. For the quality, I guess I will stick to a Maglite and upgrade it. 

It also hepled me to know that it's not near enough lumens for me, but I guess there's never enough lumens......


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 13, 2008)

jusval said:


> I finally went down to Home Depot, to get plumbing supplies and bought one of these lights. Took it home, opened it up and after seeing how poor the quality was, I took it back. I know what do you want for $25.00?
> 
> I bought it to see what one of these overseas lights was like, because I was thinking of buying one of the lights off those online sites.
> 
> ...


 
I went to my local HD and checked out the Husky. Was gonna buy it till I saw a spotlight on sale, 1365 lumens. Both were $30, so I went with the spot light! It is pretty cool. I can't wait to test it out after it finished charging, it was the last spotlight left.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 13, 2008)

What was the brand name on the spotlight?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 14, 2008)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, it is also a Husky brand. I didn't see a lumen number when I was looking at it, but the price is right. It's an LED spotlight, no built in rechargeable battery though. 

BTW, if any of you liv in the Reno, NV area, I cleaned out the good 4w 2D Husky lights tonight. Reno has 2 different stores...2 out of the 6 on the South store were good, with centered emitters and 2 out of 4 in the North store were good. 

I'm surprised they made it through any quality control check (if they had one) with them being so far to one side like they were. They probably just checked to make sure they turned on.:duh2:


----------



## rushnrockt (Dec 14, 2008)

jusval said:


> It also hepled me to know that it's not near enough lumens for me, but I guess there's never enough lumens......



People keep on implying that there are more lumens to be had out there, but no one says what flashlight in that price neighborhood does that. Anyone?


----------



## artec540 (Dec 14, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> Well, I tried to get some beam shots of the Husky VS The Lowes 2C Cree, but failed! I am pretty good with a camera during the day (I take wildlife photos in my spare time), but no go at night. Most of the time my camera would not even take the shot. I was using a Panasonic LZ30 and a Minolta Maxxum 7D, but I guess I need lessons for taking night shots. I will try again tomorrow eve. To answer a few of the questions some folks had:
> 
> 1. It has a forward clickie
> 2. The beam is not perfect as it has some rings, but in practical use outdoors, this has no affaect on its usefullness.
> ...



Great photo of the mantis.... looks like my mother-in-law!

For night photos are you shooting using manual and setting the aperture and shutter speed yourself, or using auto/program? I think you'll have to use manual if you aren't. Good luck.


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 14, 2008)

Magnus1959 said:


> What was the brand name on the spotlight?


 
It was a Black & Decker spotlight, uses a quartz halogen bulb, has a lead-acid battery, takes 30 hours to charge from empty, and is VERY bright. I hope to get some beam shots in the next day or so of it. For $30 it is a good deal IMHO. It was the last one they had available too, and was 1365 lumens and 2 million candlepower.


----------



## jvmjr (Dec 14, 2008)

Was it the B&D one with a handle on top? If so, and I think it is because I saw it at HD. Ace Hardware has them on sale for $15. They were on sale for $20 but I was in an Ace in Edmond OK yesterday and this spot was down to $15. I bought one for my buddy. Can't wait to see it. Looks like a quality light.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 14, 2008)

snowlover91 said:


> It was a Black & Decker spotlight, uses a quartz halogen bulb, has a lead-acid battery, takes 30 hours to charge from empty, and is VERY bright. I hope to get some beam shots in the next day or so of it. For $30 it is a good deal IMHO. It was the last one they had available too, and was 1365 lumens and 2 million candlepower.


 Thanks!


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 14, 2008)

jvmjr said:


> Was it the B&D one with a handle on top? If so, and I think it is because I saw it at HD. Ace Hardware has them on sale for $15. They were on sale for $20 but I was in an Ace in Edmond OK yesterday and this spot was down to $15. I bought one for my buddy. Can't wait to see it. Looks like a quality light.


 
Yeah, it had a handle on top, and had 2 LED's on the side also. Was a 75W, 12V Halogen bulb, I guess that is good?


----------



## rushnrockt (Dec 15, 2008)

snowlover91 said:


> Yeah, it had a handle on top, and had 2 LED's on the side also. Was a 75W, 12V Halogen bulb, I guess that is good?



http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=15587

That one?


----------



## xeodguy (Dec 15, 2008)

Ryanrpm said:


> BTW, if any of you liv in the Reno, NV area, I cleaned out the good 4w 2D Husky lights tonight. Reno has 2 different stores...2 out of the 6 on the South store were good, with centered emitters and 2 out of 4 in the North store were good.


 
Thanks for the heads-up. I'm in the Carson City area, may stop by the Home Depot there to check out and see if they have any. Good to know that there are significant differences in the lights and they should be checked out first. Would hate to bring it all the way home and find out it doesn't work well.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mike* -- Superb *photo*!

It must be frustratingly difficult to keep secrets, speak in hushed-tones, etc., etc., around a mother-in-law sporting *ANTENNAS* for ears!!! :hairpull:

Cheers! :toilet:

-Clive


----------



## jusval (Dec 15, 2008)

Ryanrpm said:


> I'm surprised they made it through any quality control check (if they had one) with them being so far to one side like they were. They probably just checked to make sure they turned on.:duh2:


 
The places where they are made don't have quality control. They don't understand that. 

If it's anything like many other things manufactured there, a lot of it is cottage industry. Even the factories don't have a lot of skilled labor, just cheap labor and plenty of it. Labor that works for food and a place to live, right in the factory. It's a different world.....

Unfortunately it doesn't lend itself to a high quality product, just a cheap product, but hey that's what we want, so we got what we wanted.

I bought one to see if anything had improved in the last few years over there, but the one I looked at showed it hassn't.....


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 15, 2008)

rushnrockt said:


> http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=15587
> 
> That one?


 
Yep, that's the one. What do you think?

My HD had about 3 Husky 4 watt lights with centered emitters. Might go back and buy one since I know they have them.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 15, 2008)

jusval said:


> The places where they are made don't have quality control.


 

Yes they do. Quota met - good quality. Quota not met - bad quality.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi gang,

New member here from Long Island, New York. I caught this thread and spent hours reading all 14 pages on the Husky LED flashlight last night. 

I visited two local HD's this morning and of the few each store had, I found two great examples and purchased them both for $24.97 each. Both work great and won't be getting returned. Thanks again!

*P.S. I also love the fact the warranty clearly states 3 years and anytime within that time period just bring it back to The Home Depot for exchange or replacement. That's hard to beat.*


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 17, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> New member here from Long Island, New York. I caught this thread and spent hours reading all 14 pages on the Husky LED flashlight last night.
> 
> ...


 
*Richie086 *-- *Congratulations* on your recent purchase of those _brand-spankin'-new_ Husky LED flashlights! :twothumbs :welcome: :twothumbs
A 3-year replacement warranty is indeed pretty darned tough to beat. Great work! Hope they continue to serve your needs for many years to come. :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## jblackwood (Dec 17, 2008)

jusval said:


> The places where they are made don't have quality control. They don't understand that.
> 
> If it's anything like many other things manufactured there, a lot of it is cottage industry. Even the factories don't have a lot of skilled labor, just cheap labor and plenty of it. Labor that works for food and a place to live, right in the factory. It's a different world.....
> 
> ...



Woah! If you're talking about China, you have a LOT to learn about quality LED torches. Unless I'm wrong, Dereelight, Fenix, and Nightcore all make quality products that put Mags to SHAME. There are US retailers that offer great warranties on these CHINESE products. Before you bash them, do a little research. 

If you meant the specific factory where HD bought these lights, then I agree with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 17, 2008)

artec540 said:


> Great photo of the mantis.... looks like my mother-in-law!
> 
> For night photos are you shooting using manual and setting the aperture and shutter speed yourself, or using auto/program? I think you'll have to use manual if you aren't. Good luck.


 
LOL!! Thank you for the compliment on my photo. I laughed out loud when I read your post! I will pass your comment on to the mantis if I ever see him again!!. I did use manual settings on my camera, but I just need to work on it more. My best guess with low shutter speeds would be to put the camera on a tripod.

Mike


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 18, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> LOL!! Thank you for the compliment on my photo. I laughed out loud when I read your post! I will pass your comment on to the mantis if I ever see him again!!. I did use manual settings on my camera, but I just need to work on it more. My best guess with low shutter speeds would be to put the camera on a tripod.
> 
> Mike



You would have seen lots of blurring and "lightning like" effects without the use of a tripod.

-Hitec-


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some excellent rechargeable "D" or preferably hybrid rechargeable "D" batteries that are better than the Energizer alkaline "D"s I'm using now? My wife loves her's and I'll be using mine regularly around the house. So I'd rather deal with high end rechargeables than buying alkalines all the time. Thanks.


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 18, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> Can anyone recommend some excellent rechargeable "D" or preferably hybrid rechargeable "D" batteries that are better than the Energizer alkaline "D"s I'm using now? My wife loves her's and I'll be using mine regularly around the house. So I'd rather deal with high end rechargeables than buying alkalines all the time. Thanks.


 
This is a good question. I am unaware of any NIMH rechargable D cells, although Eneloop makes a D size shell to slip over the AA Eneloops. I can't imagine that being a very workable solution since the lesser capacity of the AA cell vs the D cell would be so limiting.

Along the lines of your question, I am looking for Lithium D Cell primaries, yet I haven't seen them either. Lithium cells would keep well in a hot car, whereas alkalines might leak. Lithiums will hold up for 10 years without discharging spontaneously and are great for emergency lights that don't get used often.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 18, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> This is a good question. I am unaware of any NIMH rechargable D cells, although Eneloop makes a D size shell to slip over the AA Eneloops. I can't imagine that being a very workable solution since the lesser capacity of the AA cell vs the D cell would be so limiting.


 
I hope it's okay that I'm posting a link to an online distributor, but I was looking at going with the AccuPower "D" 1.2 volt hybrid rechargeable's here:

http://www.megabatteries.com/item_details2.asp?id=14830&cat_id=1180&uid=1755

I also wanted some opinions from members about the performance of these rechargeables in the Husky flashlight since the voltage on them is 1.2 volts rather than the 1.5+ volts the alkiline batteries are.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm interested in making a bike light that runs on 2D battery pack. How does the Husky come apart?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just bought the Husky 4 Watt, and I am very impressed! :twothumbs

It surprisingly out throws my Brinkmann 2D 3 watt Dimmable Digital 3 watt CREE and is quite a bit brighter! I am amazed by the throw... I took it out to some huge pitch black fields tonight and it easily lit up trees over 300 yards away.
The beam almost reminds me of a laser, and when shined into the sky it looks the same to me as the Dereelight DBS's beam based on the beamshots I have seen.
I am blown away by the light output as it can brightly illuminate a huge swath of a 200 yard long field of grass. It was able to light up the side of a building I estimated to be around 400 yards away. It seems to have a maximum range of around 500 yards in a pitch black setting with no moon light and no ambiant light pollution.

I love everything about this light, and it is my new EDC. Here are a couple pictures I took:

The light itself:










Here it is lighting up the side of a church which was around 75 yards away from where I was standing:







I give this light a 5 star rating.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: New 200 lumen light at Home Depot (First Impressions)*



BlueBeam22 said:


> I just bought the Husky 4 Watt, and I am very impressed! :twothumbs
> 
> I give this light a 5 star rating.


 
*Congratulations* *Bluebeam!* Your new Husky *4-Watt_torch* *is* impressive!!! :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 20, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I just bought the Husky 4 Watt, and I am very impressed! :twothumbs


 

Great purchase and thanks for the photos.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 20, 2008)

AA6TZ said:


> *Congratulations* *Bluebeam!* Your new Husky *4-Watt_torch* *is* impressive!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> -Clive


 


Richie086 said:


> Great purchase and thanks for the photos.


 

AA6TZ and Richie086 thank you!

Here is a comparison beamshot I just took. Task Force 2C 150 lumen CREE on right, Husky 4 watt 2D middle, and Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight on the left. The tree is right above where I was standing to take the picture and the lights are aimed at the top branches which are about 30 feet up.






The Task Force is for reference. The Husky is a throw monster, but the Coleman still out throws it by quite a bit. 

The Husky is my current favorite LED flashlight in my collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice!

Keep the beamshots coming guys....We need to see some throw comparisons with distances.:twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryanrpm said:


> Nice!
> 
> Keep the beamshots coming guys....We need to see some throw comparisons with distances.:twothumbs


 
Okay, I just did another throw comparison between the Husky 2D and Coleman LED spotlight. The shed is 50 yards away, and they are aimed around the window level of it. The Husky is amazing for a 2D flashlight, but the Coleman clearly has a much brighter hotspot.


Husky 2D 4 watt CREE:







Coleman 530 Lumen LED spotlight:


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 20, 2008)

When you make a comparison of 2 D LED beam throw, I think you have to compare them to other 2D lights on the market. It's the only true comparison as clearly the Coleman is a much bigger more powerful, harder to carry light.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 20, 2008)

Skyeye said:


> When you make a comparison of 2 D LED beam throw, I think you have to compare them to other 2D lights on the market. It's the only true comparison as clearly the Coleman is a much bigger more powerful, harder to carry light.


 
You are absolutely right.  I just thought this was an interesting comparison, but as you state it is not fair since the Coleman is so much bigger. The Husky completely blows away all of the other 2D LED flashlights I have ever owned, and is much brighter with a lot more throw than the Brinkmann 3 watt 2D Digital CREE. A 4D Maglite has only a small fraction of the throw of the Husky and not nearly as much light output.

I will take a comparison picture shortly of the Husky 2D and Brinkmann 2D and post it here.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 21, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> AA6TZ and Richie086 thank you!


 
You're most welcome. 'Twas my pleasure. :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 21, 2008)

Now ya talk'n Blue!


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 21, 2008)

Skyeye said:


> When you make a comparison of 2 D LED beam throw, I think you have to compare them to other 2D lights on the market. It's the only true comparison as clearly the Coleman is a much bigger more powerful, harder to carry light.


 
The fact that it is being compared to a spotlight instead of another flashlight (And doing so well) speaks volumes I think.:bow:


-Hitec-


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I picked 2 of these up the other day with reasonably centered emitters. I opened up the one that had the emitter was more flush with the reflector and wow! Nicely centered hot spot and a nice white beam. Its almost comparable to my maglite with 4-6 malkoff led installed. It has a few rings which in my view, actually looks cool and more high tech.
My second one I will probably give to my dad for x-mas.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 22, 2008)

AA6TZ said:


> You're most welcome. 'Twas my pleasure. :twothumbs
> 
> -Clive


 
:thumbsup:




Skyeye said:


> Now ya talk'n Blue!


 
Thanks, here is a picture at the bottom of this post with a comparison between the Husky and Brinkmann 2D 3 watt Dimmabe Digital CREE.



HitecDrftr said:


> The fact that it is being compared to a spotlight instead of another flashlight (And doing so well) speaks volumes I think.:bow:
> 
> 
> -Hitec-


 
It does say a lot about the Husky that it is comparable to spotlights. I have never personally held a standard sized flashlight with nearly as much throw or brightness as the Husky. (The Dorcy Industrial Xenon Lantern is an exception as it has twice the Husky's throw, but it is much larger than the Husky and more of a spotlight). 



chewy78 said:


> Well I picked 2 of these up the other day with reasonably centered emitters. I opened up the one that had the emitter was more flush with the reflector and wow! Nicely centered hot spot and a nice white beam. Its almost comparable to my maglite with 4-6 malkoff led installed. It has a few rings which in my view, actually looks cool and more high tech.
> My second one I will probably give to my dad for x-mas.


 
I'm glad to hear you are happy with them! I like the look of the rings in the beam too, and after owning it, I actually really like the look and feel of the light itself now. 


Here is a beamshot I just took of the Husky and Brinkmann 2D CREEs. Husky on left and Brinkmann on right. They are shining at the same top branches as in my previous beamshot. The Brinkmann 2D has a brighter hotspot and more output than the Task Force but still isn't nearly as bright as the Husky. The Husky beat the Brinkmann in the ceiling bounce test, which verifies that it does put out more overall light.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 23, 2008)

a little digression.

is saw a 3 watt spotlight that's rechargeable that's using a cree too. it has a built in rechargeable battery ac plug and car lighter plug.
the reflector is deeper/bigger than the 2d obviously. so even with 3 watt it's possibly a brighter spot.

i think it was $25 also, i forget.

i noticed on the price tags for the husky light, it says "brinkmaan corp". so i guess husky is a brand of that company.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 23, 2008)

http://hamandcheese.smugmug.com/gallery/6901271_eu98o#441562139_sEyqi

oops it's $19.97

the next craze?


----------



## farmer17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know exactly how the Husky light gets such good performance? Is it an R2 with a well shaped reflector?


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 23, 2008)

farmer17 said:


> Does anyone know exactly how the Husky light gets such good performance? Is it an R2 with a well shaped reflector?


 

I just purchased a 3rd Husky 200 lumen flashlight today at Home Depot. This one is certainly going right back. One thing I can say, if the reflector or the LED are not aligned properly, the illumination is terrible. 

That's where performance seems to start with the Husky.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Dec 23, 2008)

All that I can say is WOW!. I picked up one of these for a Christmas present and naturally had to make sure it worked...

Impressions:
- Built like a tank. Solid. 
- Bright. The thing out-throws my Olight Premium R2 for 1/3 the price!. Not by much, but it does out-throw it.. Probably due to it's larger reflector area and the OP on the R2..... Unreal. 

If it weren't for the plastic lens, this light would be rated very high on my list.

I can't believe how heavy the thing is. It makes my [email protected] 2D feel cheap by comparision.

I was expecting the rings, but this light is, by far, the worst ringy light that I have ever owned. I guess the lens and the reflector is where they cut the corners during manufacturing. Still, very good buy, 

I had to go back and get another one for my brother's XMas present, I am keeping the one that I opened.

What $30 buys nowadays.... If Husky could do a couple of improvements in the reflector/lens, it would be a 1st class light, IMHO.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 23, 2008)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> I had to go back and get another one for my brother's XMas present, I am keeping the one that I opened.


 
Are you sure you can sleep at night not knowing if the one you buy your brother is better than the one you opened? :devil: I think I see a slit already opening up on the one you bought him, may as well open it up the rest of the way and compare, then do some creative repackaging. Stuff it in a pair of nice socks or T-shirt. He'll think he's only getting clothing, and be so thrilled he actually gets a flashlight he'll not even care or notice it is unwrapped!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is a beamshot of my 2D Brinkmann 3 watt digital dimmable CREE LED flashlight for a comparison to the Husky 2D. You can see my beamshot of the Husky shining on the same shed from the same distance HERE.

The Brinkmann 3 watt is quite a floody light, which makes it more useful, but it doesn't come near the Husky 2D in lux/throw.








Here is a better comparison of the Husky 2D and Brinkmann 3 watt, the Husky's beam is on the left:






Here is the Husky 2D lighting up a plant around 20 yards from where I was standing:





BTW I got to compare my Husky 2D to a Streamlight Stinger, and the Husky was brighter with more throw.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 24, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Are you sure you can sleep at night not knowing if the one you buy your brother is better than the one you opened?


 

Yeah, that actually happened to me. My wife picked the one for herself that had an easier to push clickie switch, which also happened to be the brightest Husky I've been able to find so far. It also had very few rings and a perfectly round hot spot.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 25, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> Yeah, that actually happened to me. My wife picked the one for herself that had an easier to push clickie switch, which also happened to be *the brightest Husky I've been able to find so far*. It also had very few rings and a perfectly round hot spot.


 
Isn't that the way it always seems to go?  You and I, on the other hand, could search for months and end up with Huskies that're swamped with rings, artifacts, faulty switches, intermittents, cracked LEDs, exploding batteries, hosed finishes, etc., etc., etc. If it's any consolation, I've heard it said that 50% (or more) of the fun is in the CHASE (for us). Whereas, in the case of our "better" halves, 99% of the fun is _USING_ the "Chase" (M/C or VISA)! :mecry:

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am unfortunately returning one of my copies because it would flicker for a while and then stop working. I would have to tap it to work. To bad it did put out a flawless beam when it did work. The led was perfectly centered but it would flicker on cheap batteries. I ran it on my accupower lsd's while taking a shower to see if it would heat up. but it would flicker on any battery i tried. Now it would stop working. The other one that i gave my dad for x mas, worked good with no flicker. But the beam wasnt quite as good as on my copy. go figure . I will just return mine and get my money back for my copy and if my dad has a problem with his, I will return that for him and get him a better light to replace it.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have to return another one also. The LED seemed perfectly centered in the store and just slightly recessed. But when I got it home to test it, the hot spot was bad and deformed and ringy as hell. Just for kicks I opened it up to try to figure out why some are good and some bad. It all has to do with how they screw down the pill. 

Of the two screws that hold down the pill, one screw was tight and the other was loose and not tightened down at all. In fact, it wasn't even seated. Clearly there is no quality control on the most important part of the light. After several attempts to realign everything, I was able to get an acceptable hot spot with less rings. 

After opening it up again to gently air blow out any dust and close it up for good, my finger accidentally rubbed on the rubber protector sitting on top of the LED and pulled it off. Even after placing it back on, the hot spot was totally distorted again. 

Several attempts to reposition it didn't help. I think the distortion was from glue on the base of the rubber bumper protector. Anyway, I'm off to HD to return this one and be happy with the other two Husky 2D's I did get that are good. 

I think I'll use the money to purchase that Husky 3 watt spotlight that BlueBeam brought to our attention.


----------



## eshishlo (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how the Husky would measure up against a Malkoff drop in? I know that the price of the Malkoff it self is double, but I just wanted to know how they compare.


----------



## farmer17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Someone said the Husky was brighter than his 3D Maglite with Malkoff drop-in, but it depends on if you get a perfectly centered LED.


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 26, 2008)

My malkoff 4-6 cell with 4 titanium c 6000 mah nimh cells in my beat up 3d maglite really out performs it just by being a high quality design that simply works .


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Belt holder for Husky 4W*

Hey guys, I picked up a nearly perfect belt holder for the Husky. As you know, the Husky's feet on the tail cap prevent slipping it into a normal Mag-style belt holster. Today I spotted a Nite Ize "D" size Lite-Lok, model #NLL-07-D for $14 at Fry's. It does the trick! Accommodates belts from 1 1/4" to 2 1/4" in 1/4" increments.

With the holder on your belt, you press the light sideways in the holder toward your hip, then press a cam lever to lock it in place. The light stays quite secure without pressing the cam lever, but with the lever engaged, the light is locked into the holder solid as a rock. You just have to be cognizant to place the light in the holder so the switch faces away from your hip. The whole assembly rotates through several clicks around the belt clamp so you can aim the light forward from the hip handsfree. The clamp also has two key hole slots on the back so you can mount the Husky to the wall. To instatnly remove from the wall for belt use, just rotate the holder about 45 degrees counterclockwise on the wall, and pull it off the screw heads in your wall.

There are different size D lights, and this holder accommodates the slightly larger Husky body by, per the instructions, pressing the cam pin out, reversing the cam and reinserting the pin into the cam hole closest to the belt. It's pretty simple, just takes a nail or punch, and a hammer. Even set to the wider setting, the cam lever requires a hefty shove to lock it in place, so I disassembled it again and put a thin film of silicone grease where the cam lever rubs against the locking mechanism. That was the ticket. It's still secure, but a bit easier to lock in place.

The only possible down side is in the way you size it to your belt. To accommodate belts larger than 1 1/4" you cut a segment out of the plastic belt spacer. For example, to accommodate my 1 1/2" belt, I cut one segment out. Thing is you cannot replace it. Once you cut it, that's it. You can go bigger, but not smaller.

If you've wondered what type of belt holder to get for this Husky, it's the only one I've seen that will work, and works securely, too.


----------



## Electric Factory (Dec 27, 2008)

I literally backed into one of these at HD today, was bending over to look at something else, turned around and there it was. Took it home, loaded batteries straight away and- bam, treated to a perfectly centered beam and boy is it bright ! A little ring-y as others have mentioned but how can you beat it for a whopping 25.00 ?
Now I'm trying to decide if I 'need' the other two which I left on the shelf...


----------



## Lighthearted1 (Dec 27, 2008)

I really like this light. I purchased 2 of them about 2 months ago, shortly after this thread was started. There were about 4 on the shelf. I looked into the plastic for centering, but they all looked centered.
As soon as I stepped out the HD door I slit the bottom of both packages and loaded the batteries. It was after dark, and I compared the two lights for throw and beam rings and color.
Well, one had a bit tighter hot spot, but it was also showing more rings in the spill/ corona. I spent about 20 min in the parking lot shinning both around and comparing. I decided that the ~10% better illumination in the center was more important to me than a few less rings. I went back inside to exchange the other one. 
I felt a bit like an abuser in making the exchange, since the light was working fine. I told the clerk I was exchanging it because it was not as "bright" as the other one, and it had some green tint as well.
So with the third one, I opened it and compared it to the one I kept.
The new one was identical to the one I had just turned in for exchange. Smoother spill, but not as bright in the center.
I guess HD is wondering about the high number of returns on this model?

I keep the tight one in my car as my address and dark area illumination choice (the other one made a great gift for a friend, also a flashoholic). I also use it as my standard of comparison (throw) for other lights I have been buying. 

For you bike riders out there, I found a bike mount for the Husky!

Maybe not many will want a 2D on their handlebars, but you can if you wish. You can use the beam as is for long range illumination, or tape a diffuser over the front. Check electricscooterparts.com to see the mount. Item # LIT-626 is only $2.99 plus shipping.
I have bought 2 of these ( 1 spare) and it holds the husky tightly. I suggest wrapping the Husky with a piece of old inner tube to protect the light from being scratched by the metal Mount.

I have been fighting the urge to buy a back-up Husky (confirmed flashoholic). So far I have been staying away from HD.

I have been very active with DX though . I found out about that site here also, as well as learning about some of your favorites from them. I now own the WF-606A Q5, and the People's Cree Q2. I love both of them. The 606A is high quality, and my EDC with the CR2 battery (I found I needed to slip a tight piece of plastic tube over the end tail switch to prevent accidental swithing on, an excellent solution if you are lucky enough to have the perfect tube on hand to recess the switch). It is also a great bike light with 2 AA NIMH in a Fenix mount. The People's Cree has off-centered LED's on both I bought, but it is a great light even so. Very bright AAAx3 with very good throw and cheap to buy, making it an impressive gift on a budget (under $10).


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsdowmy light sure didn't last long


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 29, 2008)

chewy78 said:


> :thumbsdowThey are bright but won't last long. my light sure didn't.:thumbsdow


 

Hi Chewy,

what happened to it? It does have a 3 year warranty from Home Depot. Just bring it back into the store and they have to give you another one. Just make sure you have the receipt. If not, bring in the owners manual and show it to them.


----------



## Hellbore (Dec 30, 2008)

chewy78 said:


> :thumbsdowThey are bright but won't last long. my light sure didn't.:thumbsdow



You didn't think this statement through very well. Your one incident of failure doesn't mean that everyone's Husky will also fail. Just return the light already, it has a good warranty (another reason this light is great) and Home Depot has a good return policy. I know misery loves company but most people are getting great results from this light and your statements won't change that.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Just return the light already, it has a good warranty (another reason this light is great) and Home Depot has a good return policy. I know misery loves company but most people are getting great results from this light and your statements won't change that.


 
+1

Chewy78, the two posts (just two minutes apart!) slamming the light in the "other" Husky 2D 4W thread truly smacks of sour grapes! I can understand the frustration if, after spending considerable time and returns to find the "perfect" Husky 2D, it ends up breaking. And even with their nice warranty, there's a real chance a replacement won't be as good as the one you culled from the chaff. But them's the breaks. Try, and who knows, maybe you'll find an even better one. You have three years. But don't look at Sunnyvale, CA HD since I want to pick another one up there and don't need no bloody vultures picking the latest stock clean o' the good ones again!


----------



## Tiff (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought one of these and I have noticed it does have a very ringy beam. Plus the switch takes some real effort to press. It's not going to click on easily. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or not. :thinking:
It's a very bight light and easily outshines my 6 volt lantern/spotlight albeit with a lot less spill. I'd trust the lantern more in the pouring rain. But it has a different purpose.
The Husky 2D lights up here except for this one were all way off center. I'd easily buy another one but will wait until they get some new ones in stock.


----------



## Bobo The Bear (Dec 30, 2008)

Called my local HD in advance, they said they had 7 in stock. Drove down there during my lunch hour and saw 3 of them out. 2 were perfectly centered so I bought them both.

I made the mistake of looking straight at the light when I turned it on. I won't try that again.

On a side note, a friend of mine told me to check out this site as I was looking to research rechargeable batteries for my kid's toys. I noticed all the flashlight forums. I was thinking WTF, flashlights?

I've now purchased a pair of Task Force 2C's, a pair of these Husky's, and several Fenix E01's. I've somehow convinced myself that having flashlights in our bathrooms (as well as our bedrooms and living room and keychains and cars) is a good idea.

I've promised myself not to buy any flashlights that cost more than $30. I doubt this is going to hold.

This forum is going to make me broke.


----------



## Tiff (Dec 30, 2008)

I think having small flashlights in the bathrooms is essential! I do in mine. I am using the Husky 1xAA's from Home Depot. Just make sure they are where you can find and reach them while you are ahem, reading the paper, in case the power goes out.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bobo The Bear said:


> I've promised myself not to buy any flashlights that cost more than $30.


 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just returned it to get my money back, thats all .I have too many lights already, (l2d, 2 4-6d mags with a tle-6ex,g2-m60l, we m90,mag 2d,mag 3d with malkoff to name a few.) 

I'm sure it is a good light for the money though, I was impressed by its out put when it worked, I didn't feel like driving all over to find a good copy. My dads husky 4 watt still works good though.


----------



## Grog (Jan 15, 2009)

Bobo The Bear said:


> I've promised myself not to buy any flashlights that cost more than $30. I doubt this is going to hold.





If you spend $146 for one light and you buy four lights for $1 each you are at $150 total for an average of $30 each


----------



## Alan B (Jan 15, 2009)

Grog said:


> If you spend $146 for one light and you buy four lights for $1 each you are at $150 total for an average of $30 each



Now there is someone who paid attention in math class. 

DX has 10 packs of keyring squeeze lights for under $3 to help keep your average light cost down.

-- Alan


----------



## Showolf (Feb 10, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in here, and say that this light totally rocks! When I purchased it there were several of them that had off centered emitters on the shelf. One made me laugh as it was so off center that the emitter was barely even viewable! They definitely could use some quality control measures during production... I got really lucky as the one I chose had its emitter spot on dead center. It is VERY bright and has a perfect hotspot! I am currently using it as my sole night companion during my graveyard security shifts... I feel completely safe & secure with this emblazer by my side, and it truly has outstanding throw! 5 stars...........

FYI --> The HEAVY DUTY batteries that came with it are garbage! GO ALKALINE!!!!


----------



## gunmike1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks to having my iPhone handy to check reviews on this light on the spot I got the Husky for 10% off at a Yardbirds/HD that is closing. I picked the one with the most centered emmiter and was rewarded with the brightest light I had ever owned. The hotspot is bright & tight, though with a green tint and lots of rings, but it does light up a room very well. Though throwing is obviously it's specialty, the spill isn't bad. The next day my EagleTac T10LC2 showed up to really blow away this light in total output, nice beam, ect, but the Husky should out throw it by a fair margin, and the price was definately right. The Husky will be with me for any outdoor/camping lighting needs I have, and I won't feel bad if it gets beat up on. Overall I am very happy with the purchase, and I am probably going to get my Dad one for a present for his nightly dogwalks. The Husky seems perfect for that role, much better than the 2C Maglight he is using now.

Mike


----------



## Showolf (Feb 10, 2009)

gunmike1 said:


> Thanks to having my iPhone handy to check reviews on this light on the spot I got the Husky for 10% off at a Yardbirds/HD that is closing. I picked the one with the most centered emmiter and was rewarded with the brightest light I had ever owned. The hotspot is bright & tight, though with a green tint and lots of rings, but it does light up a room very well. Though throwing is obviously it's specialty, the spill isn't bad. The next day my EagleTac T10LC2 showed up to really blow away this light in total output, nice beam, ect, but the Husky should out throw it by a fair margin, and the price was definately right. The Husky will be with me for any outdoor/camping lighting needs I have, and I won't feel bad if it gets beat up on. Overall I am very happy with the purchase, and I am probably going to get my Dad one for a present for his nightly dogwalks. The Husky seems perfect for that role, much better than the 2C Maglight he is using now.
> 
> Mike



I have read other posts regarding a GREEN TINT with this light, and I am not understanding why that is? Don't take this wrong... I truly believe what you said regarding the color, but mine is as pure white as can possibly be all around. No green tint whatsoever... I wonder what causes this, and if some emitters turn out better than others during production? That's just weird!!!!

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SUPER THROWER!!!!


----------



## gunmike1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Showolf said:


> I have read other posts regarding a GREEN TINT with this light, and I am not understanding why that is? Don't take this wrong... I truly believe what you said regarding the color, but mine is as pure white as can possibly be all around. No green tint whatsoever... I wonder what causes this, and if some emitters turn out better than others during production? That's just weird!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SUPER THROWER!!!!



I didn't notice how green it was until comparing it side by side with the EagleTac. The hot spot is nice and white, it is the rings and spill that have the green tint. The EagleTac is just white all around. I really don't think the green tint really makes much of a difference, especially for throw since the hot spot is white, but for whatever reason it is there. The bottom line is I think this was a great torch for $22.50, and I will be buying another for my dad. Another thought is it seems brighter with some Energizer alkalines than with the crap Evereadys it came with. The alkies were much heavier and hopefully will give me better runtime with the better percived brightness.


----------



## Duglite (Feb 10, 2009)

gunmike1 said:


> I think this was a great torch for $22.50, and I will be buying another for my dad.



Be careful though - some of them have switches that are hard to press. I tried several to find one my dad could use due to his arthritis, and ended up getting him a Task Force 2C. But yeah, it's a rockin' bright light. It's fun lighting up rabbits 200 yrds. away.


----------



## Skyeye (Feb 11, 2009)

I am consistently amazed by the brightness and overall quality of the Husky 2D! I took it on my dog walk tonight and what a light saber!:twothumbs


----------



## s.c. (Apr 10, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Glad you went through the trouble to experiment further, and achieved success! I picked up another one this morning. I was just going from memory when estimating the depth of LED recession. I just picked one that seemed to match the depth of the last one, nad just hoped for better tint. It's better than my first one by far, but not quite as much throw as #2. So, I'm just going to call it a wrap and live with the off-tint and the baby rattle sound coming from inside #2 when I shake it. I don't even want to **** with it by taking it apart to purge the rattle culprit. With my luck, I would jinx the great throw. I figure it has a three year warranty, and if nothing shorts out in three years, it ain't gonna. And if it craps out in a couple years, the return policy says HD will replace it with an equal or greater value light, which at that time should be a step-up (maybe) from this light. I just figure I paid $25 for excellent throw (for the price), not perfect tint or quality control.



Have you, or anyone else, had issues with the rattle (besides being annoying)? Anyone find out what it is?

There are definitely QC issues. I've handled four examples (kept two). First one was a dud; broken o-ring and would work intermittently...no guilt in returning that one. Second (keeper) has an absolutely perfectly centered emitter with very tolerable rings but has the annoying rattle and the batteries rattled a bit as well. The third one appeared to have a decently centered emitter but had a very strange beam pattern (like the hotspot 'bled' into the flood, and it was very green) and it had an even more annoying rattle; however, it had the nicest switch of the bunch (I didn't have to dig my fingernail in to engage the switch). The fourth one (keeper) has a very difficult switch (momentary on works fine) and has a scratch or debris on the _inside_ of the lens, but the emitter is nicely centered and it has the whitest tint of the bunch.

If only it was a modular design so I could assemble the perfect one.

Anyhow, the two keepers are amazing. Though it doesn't throw as much as my 4D Malkoff, its pretty close. Its much more convenient as it is smaller and it is already focused for a tight spot.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 26, 2009)

I got one of these Husky 2D lights last night, they were marked down to $19. It seems brighter than my Taskforce and outthrows it by quite a bit. It feels good in the hand and looks like it wants to bite with those big teeth.
This light is hard to beat for the price, better get one while they are still available.


----------



## Dudeman (Apr 26, 2009)

I picked a couple of these up today at my HD for 19 bucks each on sale. I have to say though that these have some of the ugliest beams I've seen. There were only two left, so I couldn't really pick and choose, so the emitters are not perfectly centered and the levels are not aligned exactly with the reflectors. Rings and spots and all kinds of crap going on in the beams. After reading the earlier posts about getting inside of the head, it seems like a lot of trouble for little improvement. They may go back...if I tamper to try to fix I'll update. Nevertheless they are fairly bright for 20 bucks.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 27, 2009)

Dudeman said:


> I picked a couple of these up today at my HD for 19 bucks each on sale. I have to say though that these have some of the ugliest beams I've seen. There were only two left, so I couldn't really pick and choose, so the emitters are not perfectly centered and the levels are not aligned exactly with the reflectors. Rings and spots and all kinds of crap going on in the beams. After reading the earlier posts about getting inside of the head, it seems like a lot of trouble for little improvement. They may go back...if I tamper to try to fix I'll update. Nevertheless they are fairly bright for 20 bucks.


 
Have you tried it outside, at a distance. The beam looks a lot better outside than on a wall.


----------



## Dudeman (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes I tried them out last night outside, and they do look better than on a wall for sure...and they throw really well. I looked more closely at them and realized one has a small hairline crack in the plastic lens, and the other has a weird distorted reflector, those in addition to the problems noted before. I do think though that for 19 bucks these are a great deal, so I'm going to return these two and go to a different HD which says they have 19 in stock, so I should be able to pick better units.

I think I'm going to try out a couple of those D sized plastic spacers for the AA eneloops in this light. Runtime will obviously be diminished, but I don't plan on taking this out on long trips anyway.....it's obviously not an EDC. That should lighten it up alot also...

...OK just got two new ones. Only had 7 to choose from, but these are much better, not perfect, but much tighter and cleaner hot spots. The rings remain. Unfortunately the D adapters won't work due to the large rear spring. Will have to mod some kind of contact point onto those springs. (anyone have any idea what the best way to go about that is??):thinking:


----------



## techmonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought one of these today on clearance for $19. This is my first "bright" LED light. Just tested it out tonight, man is it bright. I have spots in my eyes just looking at the light reflecting off of my fence outside...lol Regarding the comments about centering, mine looks a little bit off centered. Again this is my first LED flashlight, so take a look at my pics below. Is this acceptable or should I go back and check the other flashlights?


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dudeman said:


> Yes I tried them out last night outside, and they do look better than on a wall for sure...and they throw really well. I looked more closely at them and realized one has a small hairline crack in the plastic lens, and the other has a weird distorted reflector, those in addition to the problems noted before. I do think though that for 19 bucks these are a great deal, so I'm going to return these two and go to a different HD which says they have 19 in stock, so I should be able to pick better units.
> 
> I think I'm going to try out a couple of those D sized plastic spacers for the AA eneloops in this light. Runtime will obviously be diminished, but I don't plan on taking this out on long trips anyway.....it's obviously not an EDC. That should lighten it up alot also...
> 
> ...OK just got two new ones. Only had 7 to choose from, but these are much better, not perfect, but much tighter and cleaner hot spots. The rings remain. Unfortunately the D adapters won't work due to the large rear spring. Will have to mod some kind of contact point onto those springs. (anyone have any idea what the best way to go about that is??):thinking:



I use a piece of tin foil about 12x 6 inches and then fold it so that I end up with a piece about 1 inch square. Bend the corners down to fit inside of the rear edge of the adapter, making it more rounded in shape. So far it works great on anything that has a large spring for a contact.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 28, 2009)

techmonkey said:


> I bought one of these today on clearance for $19. This is my first "bright" LED light. Just tested it out tonight, man is it bright. I have spots in my eyes just looking at the light reflecting off of my fence outside...lol Regarding the comments about centering, mine looks a little bit off centered. Again this is my first LED flashlight, so take a look at my pics below. Is this acceptable or should I go back and check the other flashlights?



That looks pretty darn good! Its a sub $20 light, its not going to be perfect. Keep in mind that the rings are not only from an off center emitter, it also has to do with the difference in height between the emitter and the reflector.


----------



## Dudeman (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok I'll try that...thanks dexter!

Techmonkey, it does look a little off center, but not horrible. If the light feels good to you, then don't bother with searching for a better one, because most are flawed in some way. Take it outside, shine it around, and see if you're happy with it. Shine it on a white wall to really see how good or bad it is. But I wouldn't get nitpicky about it, it's a great deal for 19 bucks, and man does it throw far!


----------



## CaNo (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review! Now you gave me something to throw my money towards now lol I love my Fenix lights, but im kind of disappointed on the throw... I hope this throws further than the L2D...


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 28, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Thanks for the review! Now you gave me something to throw my money towards now lol I love my Fenix lights, but im kind of disappointed on the throw... I hope this throws further than the L2D...


 It outthrows my Fenix TK10.


----------



## techmonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

After taking a look at some other peoples images of this flashlights hotspot, I wanted to post mine. Is there a way to mod this flashlight to remove the rings? The head doesnt seem like it can be removed, how is it connected?


----------



## techmonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

Coaster said:


> I stopped at Home Depot this afternoon. I struck out there. They had the old version and quite a few boxes marked "Save for shelf reset team" so I'm guessing they might have been up there somewhere.
> 
> I'll have to try the store across town in a few days.



Old version? They have 2 versions of the Husky 2D Tacticle 4W LED?


----------



## DM51 (Apr 28, 2009)

The thread is now over-long, and members have repeatedly posted over-sized images in violation of Rule 3. If someone wishes to start another thread on the topic, they may do so, but it will not be permitted to get out of hand in the same way. I'm closing this one.


----------

